# Roller Setting Challenge for 2010???



## longhairlover (Nov 23, 2009)

You can post pics throughout the challenge, I think the pics help everyone on how to rollerset and it's fun. The progress pics are every several months but please post your pics whenever you want . I love to see hair pics.

**This is also a support group for us rollersetters so any questions please post them here even if your not in the challenge. 

*The challenge is open and closes October 1st 2010 only because the shortest time to do the challenge is 3 months at least.*
****12/27 I changed the timeframe to a year, but you can do the challenge for as long as you want just post when you are done with the challenge if you choose not to do the full year.*** also please post updates every 3 months. You can also start the challenge whenever since it's a year it will be open for new challengers *

*Challengers thus far (updated 9/21):*

2cute!
a_shoe_6307
angiet1985
aymone
ayoung
back2relaxed
Bella_Atl
bigmommah
bliss806
buddhas mom
ceebee3
chaosbutterfly
charmtreese
Chelz
chelleypie810
ckisland
Conqueror_aka
cream_tee
creolehottie
cutenss
dany06
day dreamer
DonyaleK
Erocka
GeechyGurl
gissellr78
gymfreak336
halee_J
happylife
hair7
ilah
itismehmmkay
jazzyto
jcdlox
Jen-Lise
KandyCurls
keisha8185
latoya28
lolasmane
longhairlover
lovelexi
Loves Harmony
miami74
Millyj
missfreshlala
missi
morehairplease
motherpopcorn562
Mrs N Lugo
mrssmitty77
Ms Rae
mst1908
mz.shug
mzsophisticated26
Njoy
optimus prime
panamoni
pookaloo83
questionable
quietstorm15
Salsarisma
seemegrow
serenity_peace
shana
sharifeh
solitude
sophia_reed
sqzbly1908
starrz329
stellagirl76
SunnyDelight
taleah2009
TeeDee66
theprototype
topnotch1010 
tressobsessed
unique4lyfe33
uofmpanther
Vee-Vee 
WriterGirl
yewakinbo

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*Requirements*
when we start let's post our starting pics then from there post your update/progress pic every 3 months. 

*EDIT 12/27 ***Official start date is January 2nd 2010, But this challenege is for a year so you can also start at anytime during the year but try to at least do the challenge for 3 months. the end date is December 2010, *however,*[/B] you can do the challenge for as long as you want be it 3 months, 6 months or the full year 

**I also wanted to add that we don't have to use the conventional rollers i.e. magnetic type rollers for this challenge either, I know rollersetting can be aggravating so I also wanted to mention that we can use other tools like *Curlformers, flexirods, jerri curl type rods, ceramic rollers, wet wraps too*.

it's also cool if you choose to rollerset on dry hair BUT on hair that's been airdried not blown out, I only say this because were trying to become less dependant on using too many heat appliances, the heat from hooded dryers as we know is less damaging (indirect) and airdrying of course is always better (my hair doesn't like airdrying but it's still the better method for those that can do it successfully).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Rules:*
This is going to be a more laid back challenge, a keep it simple one, I know rollersetting can take up alot of a person's time. You can post your starting length pics. Rollerset no more than 2x's weekly, I wash my hair twice a week. *Rollersets on wet hair after a wash, or airdried hair. I figure since this is a more lenient challenge we will all be more loyal to it instead of the jail style challenges that are strict lmao!*


1. What rollers will you be using?
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

for the blowdryer part i'm lenient since sometimes I myself do blowdry on low heat high temp to get smoother hair/roots, I notice when I round brush the hair and THEN do a saran wrap I get better sleeker results. in the end it is still less heat than if I blew my hair out from wet to dry on high speed high temp.

post updated pics every 3 months (if you are doing the challenge for 3 - 6 months post pics every month and 1/2, I think it's better to give your hair a chance and normally a few months is a good enough time to see if there is any change in your hair, sometimes it takes more than a month for progress.

For styling at night you can pin curl, wrap or whatever method you have that is gentle on the strands. *flat ironing is ok for the roots!!!!* I have not flat ironed my hair since Oct 17th 2009 and that was only for a party. You get a few passes for the full head.

But lets _try_ to stick to no flat ironing (except for the roots) unless it's for length checks. AND if you must flatiron your whole head just try to keep it to a minimum, I swear I didn't think i'd make it without my flatiron but it's really been pleasant without using it soooo much.

These are the tools that I use for my rollersets:

I do not use extra fine teeth combs I am trying to keep hair on my head but it's your preference. 
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Cricket-Styling/Sectioning-Pro-25-Silkomb/SBS-354602,default,pd.html

this is a great detangler and smoother

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Bone-Super-Tail-Comb/SBS-152005,default,pd.html
I use the super tail comb after using my jilbere to apply conditioners, leave in etc then I use the cricket comb

that's all I can think of for now, ya'll can chime in if you want to edit anything,


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 23, 2009)

bump bump bump bump


----------



## cutenss (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to join.  I joined the last one and failed miserably   I am going to buy my ceramic rollers, bonnet dryer, and steamer on payday.  Trying gain those last three inches I need to meet my goal in 2010.   Since I did not make in 2009, which is MBL.

ETA:
1. What rollers will you be using?
Ceramic rollers from here: http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4408/Detail.bok?no=408
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Chi Silk Infusion
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both, but more health with less split ends, if possible
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)
No
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Bonnet Dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Denman, and yes a fine tooth comb 

I will be flatironing once every 3 months when I do my BKT.

ETA again:  Here is my starting pic taken 12-9-09


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 23, 2009)

hey cutenss, thanks for joining, hopefully we'll get alot of ladies, I figure we might as well get started now since it's almost 2010.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 23, 2009)

I love roller setting! I'm game!

1. What rollers will you be using? Black hard rollers (2" diameter) and Caruso if necessary 
2. What products will you use to set? Joico K-Pak Reconstructer Leave In and Castor or Coconut Oil (this may change later)
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? All 'uv it!
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all? No blowdryer (I threw it out!)
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I use a hooded dryer on low/med heat (takes a while, but limits heat on hair)
6. What styling tools will you be using? Wide teeth combs and Denman brush to detangle


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so in! I love rollersetting!

Cutenss, are you getting the ceramic ones from rickys?
I've had my eye on those, but I don't know what I'd do with all my plastic ones. I have about 50 of them. 

ETA:
1. What rollers will you be using?

For now, I'm using the red and teal plastic magnetic ones, with a few purple ones scattered in. I love the body and volume that I can get with using smaller rollers.  I also will be doing  flexi rod sets. I have purple ones now, but am going to get smaller ones. 

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

I'll mainly be using the old school lottabody that you have to dilute with water. I'll also be using Herbal Essence's Long Term Relation Leave-In, Chi Silk Infusion, and a very small amount of Vatika Oil to seal in moisture and add shine. I also want to try out Lacio Lacio. 

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

Thickness...I'd push my momma down (sorry, mom) if it meant that I could have thick hair. Obviously length would be lovely as well, but mostly, I just want thicker and stronger hair.


4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)

No blowdryer. 


5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

I'll be using a hooded dryer. I currently have the Gold N Hot 1200 Watt tabletop dryer, and I really like it. I dry my hair about 85 percent on High, and then progressively turn it lower until my hair is completely dry. And then I sit under the cool setting for about 15 minutes. Waiting for BSB to get that Pibbs.


6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

I use a wide tooth plastic comb, a K-Cutter Comb, a fine tooth rattail comb, plastic hair clips, metal two-pronged alligator clips, a spray bottle, and saran wrap.

ETA: Got my starting picture.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 23, 2009)

I've been eyeballing those as well, I just wonder if they give the same smooth sets, guess i'll be the guinea pig, hopefully they will be on sale this weekend coming up.
I have a super sized bag with rollers too from beige (thought i was going to be doing shirley temples back in the days) to black 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm so in! I love rollersetting!
> 
> Cutenss, are you getting the ceramic ones from rickys?
> I've had my eye on those, but I don't know what I'd do with all my plastic ones. I have about 50 of them.


----------



## Shana' (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in.
1. What rollers will you be using? I will be using gray magnetic rollers as will as gray flexi rods.

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)Either Silicon Mix L/I or HE LTR L/I and Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)Nah, I'm not too good with the blowdryer.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Under a hooded dryer for 30 mins then air drying.

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Wide tooth comb, rattail comb and silver roller clips.


----------



## questionable (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh yeah...Im in...

ETA:

1.  What rollers will you be using?
I have a set of conair magnetic rollers.  I use the 2" rollers for my sets.

2.  What products will you use to set?
I use a mixture of Infusium 23 and Salerm 21 with a few drops of evoo to set my hair.

3.  What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health or both)?
I am more concerned with the health of my hair. 

4.  Will you be using a blow dryer on your roots?
No blow drying for me.  

5.  Will you be air drying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I will be using a hooded dryer.

6.  What styling tools will you be using?
I will be using a wide tooth comb for detangling and a rat tail comb for my rollersets.


----------



## cutenss (Nov 23, 2009)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> I'm so in! I love rollersetting!
> 
> Cutenss, are you getting the ceramic ones from rickys?
> I've had my eye on those, but I don't know what I'd do with all my plastic ones. I have about 50 of them.


 
Hi Chaosbutterfly , I am going to get 4 sets of the medium rollers.  I think that will be enough.  You can always put your old ones on the hair swap thread.   I hope I can do this.  I am NOT good at rollersetting.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Nov 23, 2009)

my goal is to learn how to rollerset better so I am in. I will be texlaxing in about another week so I can post starting pics then.

1. *What rollers will you be using?* *[B]magnetic(gray,purple and red), wet wrap and flexi rods*
2. *What products will you use to set**? lacio lacio, elasta qp h-two or diluted lottabody, chi keratin mist[/B
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both and some thickness
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) [B]I may use a blowdryer on my roots when I become 4+ weeks post texlax, I have a ionic blowdryer but I am looking for a new one*
5. *Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?* *hooded dryer but I have an old school gold n hot that does nothing so I will be looking to get a new one by christmas*
6. *What styling tools will you be using?* *fine/wide tooth comb, saran wrap*



Here is my starting pic( my hair is uneven):






also I want to increase thickness to here are some starting shots of my thin hair:
leftside




right side


----------



## Day Dreamer (Nov 23, 2009)

I love this idea and I am up for it. i need to know if the roller setting can be done on wet or dry hair or both?

1. What rollers will you be using?

magnetic rollers

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

Fantasia IC Heat Protectant and LTR Leave-in3. 

What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? 

Both

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) 

yes, but minimally.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? 

I will be using a hooded dryer

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

 Fine and wide tooth combs, silver pins.

__________________


----------



## panamoni (Nov 23, 2009)

I'll join.  I don't have all the details yet.  I have yet to watch my new rollersetting dvd and try it out, but I will, and this challenge will help with that.

1. What rollers will you be using?
Magnetic
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Leave-ins (Salerm 21 or Lacio Lacio)
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Length and health
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)
No blowdryer for my roots
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Hooded dryer.  GoldnHot Table top -- maybe if I get good at it, I'll buy a standing more powerful hooded dryer like the pibbs or one the OP mentioned.
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Whatever is recommended on the rollersetting dvd I have yet to watch.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 23, 2009)

I wanna join!



1. What rollers will you be using? Purple magnetic

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) I use NTM, Aphogee Green Tea, and Fantasia IC Heat Protectant

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) I won't be. But If we can't use a flat iron for the roots then I guess I'll have to.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I have a bonnet dryer

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fine tooth comb. But it's seamless.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm joining. I've been rollersetting every week since dec 07.  My hair loves this method of drying better then another I've tried. 


1. What rollers will you be using? A combination of Magnetic gray, purple and red rollers. 
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)  Joico kpak reconstructor, Leave- in protectant and color restorative styling oil 
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?  still looking for length....and this is the most healthiest way I have found to dry my hair. 
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) No direct heat blow drying. 
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fingers, detangling comb and fine tooth comb.


----------



## rainbowknots (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not joining the challenge, but I AM roller setting for the first time on my next touch up (which is also the first time I'll be doing that). I'm subscribing for tips and will keep a close eye for the once in a blue moon times I do roller set


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Nov 23, 2009)

I love it!!! :woohoo2:

1. What rollers will you be using?

My 1.5 inch ceramic rollers, purchased from here: http://storesense2.megawebservers.com/HS4408/Detail.bok?no=408

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

I've been using this Zotus Porosity Equalizer to rollerset with, adding a little bit of water. I love it because it helps to hold moisturizer and I lose no hair. I purchased this from Sally's: 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Porosity-Equalizer/SBS-124025,default,pd.html





3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

Length, health. I'm on the No Heat challenge. I think rollersetting has made my hair much, much  healthier.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)

I won't be using any heat at all. I will probably stop rollersetting once I get to 14 weeks because I hair starts to break from all the manipulation.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

I use my hooded dryer every week.

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

I use a wide tooth comb to comb out the tangles if any. I use a fine tooth comb for smoothing. I lose very little hair due to the porosity product and water, combing from the bottom up.


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 23, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? *Magnetic rollers*
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) *CHI silk infusion, CHI keratin Mist and Organics Leave in Mayo.*
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Length and health!*
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) *Possibly! not sure, will see how my roots look!*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *Hooded dryer*
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) *Wide tooth comb to detangle in sections, then Fine tooth comb*


----------



## ceebee3 (Nov 23, 2009)

I’ll join in, I’ve been roller setting my hair since February of this year.  I joined the 09 challenge and I couldn’t wait for it to be over because I was tired of setting my hair.  Well I realized that my hair looks the best when I roller set, so I will continue to do it.  I only set once a week.

 What rollers will you be using? –
 Magnetic – purple and grey

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

I use Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Aphogee green tea & keratin, chi silk infusion (or any substitute for those types of products)

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

I’m looking to achieve length and keep my hair healthy

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)

I’m not sure, right now I'm 13 weeks post so if I want to wear my hair straight I guess I'll use some type of heat.  I don't have plans for too many straight styles though.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

I’ll be using my old hot tools hooded dryer

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

I use my shower comb and a fine tooth comb to set, and I use the slide in pins to keep the rollers in place.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Nov 23, 2009)

I am definately in!!!

1. What rollers will you be using? Magnetic purple and red rollers. 
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) 
Chi Keratin Mist, Lacio-Lacio & Diluted Lotta Body for Hold
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? 
Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) Uncertain
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fingers, detangling comb and fine tooth comb.


----------



## halee_J (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd like to join, but I want to wait till the end of this relaxer stretch to start, if thats alright. All this NG + short hair + rollers= hot mess for me. I'll be WnG till touch up time. I'll be keeping and eye on this thread in the meantime .


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

how does the chi silk infusion do with rollersets, does it make the hair greasy at all. I think i've been over using silk infusion and ending up a darn oil slick lmao!



cutenss said:


> I want to join. I joined the last one and failed miserably  I am going to buy my ceramic rollers, bonnet dryer, and steamer on payday. Trying gain those last three inches I need to meet my goal in 2010.  Since I did not make in 2009, which is MBL.
> 
> ETA:
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

you can do it, i'm also gonna add that we don't have to always use the magnetic rollers, because I want to also set my hair with the curlformers, well after I purchase them.



cutenss said:


> Hi Chaosbutterfly , I am going to get 4 sets of the medium rollers. I think that will be enough. You can always put your old ones on the hair swap thread.  I hope I can do this. I am NOT good at rollersetting.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

on the dry hair would it be hair that's already blowdried? or airdried?

I was thinking mainly on wet hair so we can try to avoid too much heat from the blowdryer.

if airdried then yeah it's cool. i'll add that too my first post.



Day Dreamer said:


> I love this idea and I am up for it. i need to know if the roller setting can be done on wet or dry hair or both?
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

ok..........i'll edit the 100% no flatironing, I forget that we can use them for the roots.





pookaloo83 said:


> I wanna join!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

**revisions**

also pookaloo83 reminded me that some do flatiron their roots, I use to do this too forgot about it, i'll edit the first post to flat iron use for roots.

I don't want this challenge to be too strict, I know it's a challenge, but I think it's good that we take things one week at a time, I know for myself it has been hard not to flatiron once a week and blowdry like I normally do, but i've slowly began to adjust, and the times i've had to flatiron I really appreciated it


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

cool, remember patience if this is going to be the first rollerset, my first few (well more than a few) rollersets were horrid, and caused me to throw a temper tantrum 

so patience, and use the slide in clips they make things much easier, at sallys they also have large bobby pins specifically for rollersetting they work well too.



blaqphoenix said:


> I'm not joining the challenge, but I AM roller setting for the first time on my next touch up (which is also the first time I'll be doing that). I'm subscribing for tips and will keep a close eye for the once in a blue moon times I do roller set


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

let us know how those ceramic rollers work, and if they are better than the magnetic, I really want to try them but i'm still on the fence/cheap lol!

i'm going to try that porosity control you attached.




Serenity_Peace said:


> I love it!!! :woohoo2:
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

oh yeah you have time to join, it won't officially start til Jan 2010, I guess i'm starting now since i've been rollersetting faithfully anyways for about 2 months. newgrowth and any hair length is a hot mess at times so your not alone. my last relaxer was in July and just last week out of nowhere I have newgrowth out of nowhere and it is a hot mess 



halee_J said:


> I'd like to join, but I want to wait till the end of this relaxer stretch to start, if thats alright. All this NG + short hair + rollers= hot mess for me. I'll be WnG till touch up time. I'll be keeping and eye on this thread in the meantime .


----------



## Arian (Nov 24, 2009)

I think I want in on this one too. And then I'm done with '10 challenges.


1. What rollers will you be using? Mesh (at least at first)
2. What products will you use to set? Chi Silk Infusion, Lacio Lacio/Nairobi Foam Wrap (until I use it up at least), and a heat protectant spray
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? IDK.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fine tooth comb (think I need a new one though); wide tooth comb; I am unsure about the paddle brush because I like to swoop into a wrap once the curls are dry and sit under the dryer for another 10 mins


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 24, 2009)

I want in!! Yahh my first challenge!!

1. What rollers will you be using?magnetic, the orange ones and the pink ones
2. What products will you use to set? Chi Silk Infusion (this is a maybe), Fantasia IC heat protectant, Giovanni Direct-leave in, dilute Lotta Body
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? No, I will have to hit my roots with my flat iron though cause I am almost 11 months post
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Ionic hard bonnet dryer (i think)
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fine tooth comb to comb through the relaxed ends (think I need a new one though); wider tooth comb for the rest of my head;

I will be setting once a week.  Prolly will then set hair on flexi rods, where out for three days, and then bun.


----------



## Arian (Nov 24, 2009)

Is there a such thing as a "better" fine tooth comb?  Just wanted to know so I can go get it!


----------



## LaToya28 (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm in!! I've been wanting to do a rollersetting challenge.

1. What rollers will you be using? I will be using the snap-on magnetic rollers, flexirods in all sizes, large perm rods, and satin-covered foam rollers

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) I will be using Giovanni Direct Leave-in and Giovanni Frizz Be Gone serum

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? I'll be around 6 months post at that point, so more length, health, and thickness.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) Nope!

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Mostly airdrying, but I may try the bonnet dryer sometimes.

6. What styling tools will you be using? Wide tooth comb to detangle, fine tooth comb for smoothing


----------



## ladybuddafly (Nov 24, 2009)

I want in on this challenge, but I don't have a hooded dryer or rollers.  Soooo...let me see if I can get this things before the new year and I'll come back.


----------



## 2Cute! (Nov 24, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? I will be using the purple hard ones that I've been using forever.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) I will use a leave in (not sure which one yet) and plain water
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? I basically just want to maintain my current length
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) Yes, I will be blowing out my roots
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) I will be using my wide toothed comb and a finer one (something between wide and fine)

I have been rollersetting for years now and am just joining to keep up the good work.


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 24, 2009)

I think there are better quality combs, I had bought a styling comb kit by diane and they just cheap quality and the fine tooth was ripping my hair, 

try a cricket fine tooth comb, I really love their combs they are not hair snatchers. the more expensive "professional" type combs are better imo. even though diane says for professionals their quality has changed since the 90's.

i'm going to compile a list of combs and really good roundbrushes that i've had good experiences with.







BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Is there a such thing as a "better" fine tooth comb? Just wanted to know so I can go get it!


----------



## longhairlover (Nov 25, 2009)

Good styling tools:

*combs*:
some are seamless which prevents snagging you want to buy a comb with rounded smooth ends and teeth which goes through the hair better less damaging.

http://spornette.com/BCS-56.jpg
http://www.texasbeautysupplies.com/spornsc35.html#

of course I love cricket combs they have fine tooth rattails as well, I also love *proglide* combs
http://www.marlobeauty.com/pro-glide-7.5-detangler-comb.html

*Brushes*:
honestly stay away from ceramic round brushes, for me they cause frizz, and I bought the expensive Chi brushes and was disappointed.

brushes i like and give great shine and smoothing:

*Comare* round brushes at sallys

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Flair-Round-Rosewood-Brushes/COMARE6,default,pd.html

*Marilyn brushes*:
http://marilynbrush.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3&products_id=5

other retailers like ulta have them for cheaper though

*Hoopla* at sallys, I really like this styling brush not a hair snatcher:
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Styler-Brush/SBS-439605,default,pd.html

*Monroe Brushes:*
http://www.monroebrush.com/

the glamour and latina envy are good folica sells them as well as other retailers.

*Spornette Brushes:*
http://spornette.com/choosing.html
helps in choosing brush for your hair

http://spornette.com/answer1.html

this one I bought at sallys for my edges and nape it's really good at getting in tight areas:
http://spornette.com/ministyling.html
hb-2 the boar bristle one, 

also round brushes with porcupine in them are great for straightening our hair/roots too.

I know we probably all have brands that we personally like just thought i'd throw out tools i've used to get silky hair and straight roots.

also if your going to blow the roots only and if you have alot of newgrowth like myself *Salerms brushing spray is a must!!! it's discontinued but you can still get it at bluebeez on amazon or their site directly.*


----------



## Day Dreamer (Nov 26, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> on the dry hair would it be hair that's already blowdried? or airdried?
> 
> I was thinking mainly on wet hair so we can try to avoid too much heat from the blowdryer.
> 
> if airdried then yeah it's cool. i'll add that too my first post.


 
When I said ry hair, I meant like if you just wanted to rock some curls for the next day (without washing your hair)


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 26, 2009)

I want to learn to love roller sets, so I'm definitely doing this. I will be using mesh rollers and I have a soft bonnet dryer to help me with wet sets. I ultimately want to wash my hair once a week. I don't want to be a slave to the flat iron. I still have trouble with wrapping my hair. I will be using Aphoghee GT restructurizer for my set as well as CSI.  It will take me a while to find a prefect regimen as far as shampoo/conditioner. At this point in time, I'm using Silk Elements poo/conditioner. I don't know if I will be using them when we start in January.:scratchch  I use the exact same bone comb you posted in the pic.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 26, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using?

Ceramic magnetic rollers, sometimes flexi rods

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

Silicon mix or lacio lacio and CSI. I'm experimenting with Argan Oil

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

Full apl and BSL by the end of 2010, then I will reevaluate my regimen

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)

Yes, I plan on buying a chi or a turbo 1500 with a very small round brush. I don't always use the blowdryer

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

Bonnet dryer - I have a Belsen (gold n hot) elite professional hood dryer, love it!

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

Round boar brush, metal tourmaline rat tail comb, metal double prong clips, um...saran wrap, wrap cap, bobby pins, the usual

I'll post pics some time in December


----------



## lolascurls (Nov 26, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? I will be using either magnetic rollers or flexirods. 
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) Possibly diluted lottabody with water and CHI Keratin Mist.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? I want length (WL) and health!
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) I'll see if I can get away with no blowdrying (Scarf method afterwards on the roots?) 
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I have a table-top hooded dryer. 
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) wide tooth comb and fine tooth comb.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 1, 2009)

hmmm probably not, it would have to be washed hair/wet semi wet.

what kind of rollers? the ceramics?





Day Dreamer said:


> When I said ry hair, I meant like if you just wanted to rock some curls for the next day (without washing your hair)


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 1, 2009)

forgot to post what I will be doing:

1. What rollers will you be using? magnetic mainly, I want to try curlformers but $$$$; so for now i'll be alternating between the red (on shorter strands) to black magnetic rollers for bounce or a tighter curl

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) serums, giovanni direct, una bomba, neutrogena silk touch, lacio lacio, chi keratin mist, salerm treatment for ends just so many to list, I like to alternate leave ins

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both, but health is first since i'm fighting against my thyroid disease aka hair destroyer!

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) yeah I will be blowdrying the roots and sometimes my whole head, it's not as damaging as when the hairs wet. but mainly I will be blowing the roots and saran wrapping.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I will be using a salon hooded dryer Pro tools ed2500 ionic (luv that dryer!)

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) 
rattail bone comb for detangling then cricket medium tooth comb for smoothing.


**also I really love misting my hair with chi keratin mist, I use it in conjunction with another leave in**


----------



## LongTimeComing (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in like Flynn!


1. What rollers will you be using? Roller wrapping hair or the red and purple magnetic rollers. ( By the way I have some purple flexi rods 8 or 9 to give away. Send me a pm if you want them)

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
NTM leave in, HELTR leave in, Elasta Qp mango butter, Biosilk serum
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)
Nope
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I have both a bonnet and hooded dryer depending on what room I want to sit in. 
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

Wide tooth comb, fine tooth comb, vent brush, and bristle brush.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in!

1. What rollers will you be using?
Cold Wave Rods and Mesh Wire Rollers (my hair is a bit short for the magnetic ones to work for me right now)

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)  Giovanni 50:50 Conditioner, Aussie Moist Conditioner, Nioxin Bliss Thermal Protector, or Mizani Foam Wrap (for straight styles, limited use).

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both.  I did a henna recently and my curls have went wavy & my waves have went almost straight so I need something to hold me while I grow my hair out some more.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) No blow drying at all.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? 
I will be using my Pibbs and airdrying.  I am going to try to do mostly airdrying, but sometimes a girl has things to do so she can't wait for an airdry style. 

6. What styling tools will you be using?
Rattail comb for parting, denman brush for detangling, FHI carbon comb for smoothing, FHI t-rex clips, bobby pins, metal double prong hair clips, and end papers


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 1, 2009)

your hair looks fab in your pic 
I need to add fhi clips to my list and possibly the fhi combs.





a_shoe_6307 said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> Cold Wave Rods and Mesh Wire Rollers (my hair is a bit short for the magnetic ones to work for me right now)
> ...


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks!  The clips are the bomb.  They really hold your hair in place when you are sectioning the hair to style, flat iron, or blowdry without them sliding off or moving like the metal ones do with long and/or thick hair.



longhairlover said:


> your hair looks fab in your pic
> I need to add fhi clips to my list and possibly the fhi combs.


----------



## quietstorm15 (Dec 1, 2009)

Please count me in. I roller set 2 to 3 times a week anyway.

1. What rollers will you be using? I think they are magnetic. The small yellow ones.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) For my setting lotion, I use a mix of Nairobi Wrap Lotion (for hold), Elasta QP Silk (as a heat protectant), and water (to dilute). I'm still working out the best leave in combo. It varies between Elasta QP HTwo, NTM, and Abba Herbal Remedy Volumizing. Maybe I can get some tips from you ladies to help me find the perfect leave in.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) No. Since I use the small rollers, the results are a really tight curl. So when the difference between my two textures become blaringly obvious, I just throw on a headband (with a little gel on the sides), fluff out my curls, and keep moving.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I will be using a handheld dryer. It's a bootleg way to go about it, but when I moved overseas I brought my dryer and it conked out. I don't think my converter was strong enough. I haven't been able to find a hooded one here, so I use a handheld. About 15 minutes on regular heat on each section and I'm dry in an hour.
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Fine tooth comb, alligator clips


----------



## cutenss (Dec 1, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> how does the chi silk infusion do with rollersets, does it make the hair greasy at all. I think i've been over using silk infusion and ending up a darn oil slick lmao!


 


longhairlover said:


> you can do it, i'm also gonna add that we don't have to always use the magnetic rollers, because I want to also set my hair with the curlformers, well after I purchase them.


 
Hi LHL, sorry for the late reply.  I use the CHI Silk Infusion on my damp hair.  I only use two dime size amounts.  One for each side of my hair.  Then airdry before I flatiron.  No greasiness of heaviness.  And I like the smell.  I will try it with the rollersetting.

I too have been wanting to try the curlformers.  I think I will get the starter kit.  Me and regular rollersets don't mix, so this maybe a good alternative.  I have also read on here that people have been airdrying with these.  So that sounds like a plus.

Thanks for the updates and for adding me to the list.


----------



## Sondice (Dec 1, 2009)

Yay! I'm soooooooo in, sign me up 

1. What rollers will you be using? Magnetic rollers
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) Leave in: Talia Waajad Protective Mist Bodifier
      Setting Foam: Jane Carter Wrap and Roll 
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Somewhat straight hair w/o too much heat
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) Nope, not at all
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Airdrying until I can get a bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc: Rat tail comb to part into sections, and my denmen to detangle and smooth the hair


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Dec 1, 2009)

BamaBeauty1985 said:


> Is there a such thing as a "better" fine tooth comb?  Just wanted to know so I can go get it!



cricket silk combs from sallys

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Power-Pro-30-Silkomb/SBS-354603,default,pd.html


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 1, 2009)

I saw someone on youtube airdry overnight with them she said they are soft enough to sleep in, I just can't sleep in things on my head besides a scarf though i'm weird like that.

you can try flexirods too, I think on page 4 a woman is giving some away if you want to try it out.





cutenss said:


> Hi LHL, sorry for the late reply. I use the CHI Silk Infusion on my damp hair. I only use two dime size amounts. One for each side of my hair. Then airdry before I flatiron. No greasiness of heaviness. And I like the smell. I will try it with the rollersetting.
> 
> I too have been wanting to try the curlformers. I think I will get the starter kit. Me and regular rollersets don't mix, so this maybe a good alternative. I have also read on here that people have been airdrying with these. So that sounds like a plus.
> 
> Thanks for the updates and for adding me to the list.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 2, 2009)

sigh. I want to try rollersets....
airdrying in a bun or loose seems to make my hair tangly

1. What rollers will you be using?
magnetic; snap ons and regular
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
I don't know, chi si??

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional) maybe, but I don't think so 
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? airdrying or a blowdryer  until I can buy a hooded dryer 
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
fine and wide tooth comb, silver clips, brush


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 2, 2009)

my hair doesn't like airdrying either, my hair would shed 10x's more, I have had successful braidouts but I had to go under the dryer to dry them instead of letting them dry overnight.
guess some hair just does not like airdrying.




sharifeh said:


> sigh. I want to try rollersets....
> airdrying in a bun or loose seems to make my hair tangly
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> ...


----------



## ayoung (Dec 2, 2009)

I think I'm gonna join...I did rollersets the beginning of this year and had good results.

1. What rollers will you be using?
*For tighter sets: sally's clip rollers. Not sure what color b/c I have to go up a size from earlier this year.  For looser sets, purple/gray magnetic rollers *

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
*Not sure, I've done the foam setting lotion and also just a simple cram leave in.*

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
*Length, thickness, health, styling independence, styling confidence.*

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)
*Dont think so*

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
*Sallys ionic hooded dryer*

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
wide toothcomb, med toothed comb, soft brush on front for certain styles


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 2, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using?
Just some cheapies I found at Walgreens.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
KeraCare moisturizer and Setting Lotion.I think I'll try to mix them together.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Length,Health,Strength,Less split ends.
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?(optional)
I do blow dry my hair once a week on wash day on low setting.I've found PinkSkates method works wonders on my hair and it takes a low setting to get my hair managable.For my overall look I'm going for fullness not straight and sleek.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Airdrying.
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Wide tooth comb for parting,regular comb (preferably fingers) if detangling need be,metal duck bill clips for rollers and reg. plastic clips to keep the rest of the hair out of the way.

So excited about this challenge!!Can't wait to see our gorgeous growth in 2010!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 2, 2009)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> my goal is to learn how to rollerset better so I am in. I will be texlaxing in about another week so I can post starting pics then.
> 
> 1. *What rollers will you be using?* *[B]magnetic(gray,purple and red), wet wrap and flexi rods snap ons*
> 2. *What products will you use to set**? lacio lacio, elasta qp h-two or diluted lottabody, chi keratin mist, lottabody foam setting or keracare foam (wetwraps)[/B*
> ...


 
I had to update my post since we can use wetwraps


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 4, 2009)

your right about blowdrying on ower heat it really doesnt harm the hair. i honestly think flatironing the whole head is worse and damaging.

and i'm gonna do like you said wear the hair full not sleek. i'm sooooo addicted to sleek hair, when full and fluffy is hot.







Mz.Shug said:


> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> Just some cheapies I found at Walgreens.
> 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
> KeraCare moisturizer and Setting Lotion.I think I'll try to mix them together.
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 4, 2009)

love your banana clip style in your pic, gonna try that 

I did a wet wrap the other day, it was my first one in years, came out ok took forever to dry under the dryer 

I just couldn't get the top cone part smooth had to use a roller for it lmao!



mzsophisticated26 said:


> I had to update my post since we can use wetwraps


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for joining, we have a good bunch so far. I'm already rollersetting, but this weekend I have to even up my strands, searched and destroyed too much on my right hair causing uneven strands lmao!

I may even go for shoulder length bob just to make sure I can start the new year with healthier strands.

it's only hair right?.............


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 4, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> love your banana clip style in your pic, gonna try that
> 
> I did a wet wrap the other day, it was my first one in years, came out ok took forever to dry under the dryer
> 
> I just couldn't get the top cone part smooth had to use a roller for it lmao!


 

thanks, I used about 6 grey flexi rods. I think I will have to use about 5-6 rollers at the top for the wet wrap because I have the same problem since my hair is texlaxed.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 5, 2009)

oh I haven't tried flexirods yet, there are just so many ways to curl your hair without curling irons.

I think i'll stick to the rollersets using various types of roller type tools.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> thanks, I used about 6 grey flexi rods. I think I will have to use about 5-6 rollers at the top for the wet wrap because I have the same problem since my hair is texlaxed.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 5, 2009)

I will be air drying. My wet sets are horrible. I looked like a black poodle when I took out my rollers.  I have to try something different, quick.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would like to join, I am getting a dryer from salonsrus and want to rollerset more. 

1. What rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic and flexi rods

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) 
Keracare foam wrap, elasta qp leave in, chi silk infusion

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? 
Both health and length

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? 
I havent decided yet

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? 
Hooded dryer 

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
fine and wide tooth comb, clips, brush


----------



## dany06 (Dec 6, 2009)

Please count me in. I love roller setting.  

1. What rollers will you be using?
I will be using magnetic rollers, mesh rollers, flexi rods,  and perm rods.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
I will be using a serum and leave in for regular rollersets. I will be using serum, leave-in and foam wrap for flexi rod and perm rod sets.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
I'm hoping for both. Im will be getting a cut in a few days due to split ends and uneveness. This way I'll be getting length and protecting my hair as well. 

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
My goal is to put a ban on the blow dryer during those 3 months.  So no unless Im in dire need.


5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I'll be both airdrying and using a hooded dryer. 

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

I will be using a D3 denman brush, wide tooth shower comb, fine tooth rat tailcomb and end papers.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 7, 2009)

dying laughing at poodle lol!

I know you probably don't want to use heat but maybe dry on a cool setting for 15 mins or so then airdry the rest.

I know for myself airdrying never comes out too great I need heat.



DDTexlaxed said:


> I will be air drying. My wet sets are horrible. I looked like a black poodle when I took out my rollers. I have to try something different, quick.


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 7, 2009)

Hopefully this will be one challenge I can do 
1. What rollers will you be using?
I will be using magnetic rollers and curlformers. Not  too good with the flexis.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
I will be using QBCTDG leave in, CHI serum, Aphoghee Leave In & Green Tea Reconstructurizer and KeraCare Foam Wrap Lotion
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Health and length. I am grazing BSB and pondering going over to the BSL 2010 thread to join. Two challenges in one year 

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
Don't really ever blowdry, it tears up my ends unless I'm careful.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I'll be using a hooded dryer. 

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) I use rattail comb(for parting)red and teal rollers, silver roller clips


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 7, 2009)

Count me in!  I have been lurking this challenge long enough.  I have been wearing roller sets / ring curls for the past 10 years, so why not join?  I think it's just the thought of committing to it.

I AM IN!  

1. What rollers will you be using?
Difference sized (depending on style and level of hold desired) magnetic 
   rollers witht the silver double clips...sometimes small rollers with clamps
 

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Diluted KeraCare setting lotion for loose curls and undiluted for firm 
    curls

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
I would like acheive both length and health, I just joined the 2010 MBL 
    challenge and I know this challenge will help me reach my MBL goal

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
No, not sure how to do this Better safe than sorry, one major    
    setback in 2009 is enough

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Will be both airdrying and using a hooded dryer...NO HEAT OTHERWISE 

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
I will be using a wide tooth shampoo comb, rat tail to part only, fingers
    to style and seperate curls


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 8, 2009)

this will be easy for you and everyone else, I looked at previous rollersetting challenges and they were just toooooo strict, so I thought i'd lighten it up a bit with variety of rollers, wet sets options.

I don't like committing to stuff either but this one should be easy for all of us.

there are lots of ways you can get your roots straight, scarfs, saran wrap may help a little, or flat iron. i'm addicted to straight roots it's an issue I know lmao!





TressObsessed said:


> Count me in! I have been lurking this challenge long enough. I have been wearing roller sets / ring curls for the past 10 years, so why not join? I think it's just the thought of committing to it.
> 
> I AM IN!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 8, 2009)

I want in! I just started roller setting my hair 2 weeks ago and decided that I'm going to continue with it. 

1. What rollers will you be using? Ceramic rollers and flexi rods
2. What products will you use to set? Chi Silk Infusion, ORS Olive Oil Moisturizer and a setting lotion.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? I am not certain about the blow dryer yet however, I will more than likely use the flat iron.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? I will air dry for the most part
6. What styling tools will you be using? I use a wide tooth comb to comb out the tangles. I use a fine tooth comb for smoothing.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh yeah, I am so IN!!! I don't know why it took me so long to return to rollersetting, my thrived on it before. I've been rollersetting once a week on Sundays and I LOVE it!

*1. What rollers will you be using?*
magnetic rollers with clamps (I've always used clamps, never got the hang of pins)
 
*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*
Aphogee Green Tea & Keratin spray leave-in
Nairobi Foam Wrap or Silk Elements Foam Wrap
Coconut oil or serum to seal once rollers come out
 
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*
Health and length. Would LOVE to be BSL (or at least scraping) by June 12, 2010. 

*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*
I don't even know how to do that! Never done it before, and going without it works for me 

*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
Definitely hood dryer. I like the thought of sealing in the Keratin spray with heat.

 *6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*
Wide tooth shower comb to detangle, fine tooth comb to smooth hair into rollers.

I *might* flat iron the roots occasionally (never tried it before) but only at 8+ weeks post, if needed.


----------



## cch24 (Dec 8, 2009)

i'd like to join. it's getting too cold for my daily cowashes and rollersetting is perfect for my hair laziness, especially being almost 14 months post.

1. What rollers will you be using?
mesh: 1 1/2 inch
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
herbal essences ltr leave in and a little aussie moist. i've found that's all i need
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
both!
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
no
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
hooded dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
mebco wide tooth comb and long duckbill clips


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 8, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> this will be easy for you and everyone else, I looked at previous rollersetting challenges and they were just toooooo strict, so I thought i'd lighten it up a bit with variety of rollers, wet sets options.
> 
> I don't like committing to stuff either but this one should be easy for all of us.
> 
> there are lots of ways you can get your roots straight, scarfs, saran wrap may help a little, or flat iron. i'm addicted to straight roots it's an issue I know lmao!


 

Yes it will and I thank you so much for that!  We will all be just fine.

I absolutely adore straight roots but I only get them right after and 2-3 weeks after a relaxer...so I decided to just wear ring curl and hide the nappy roots...dont get me wrong..I now greatly appreciate nappy roots because I know it means NG, for so long I just though my relaxer either wasnt strong enough or wasn't being applied properly..but I got it now...and I am ready to roll!...literally!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

I use the keratin spray and I really like it the other chi products  lmao! it's really nice with the rollersets.

I always combine it with another leave in though.

thanks for joining!




Barbie83 said:


> Oh yeah, I am so IN!!! I don't know why it took me so long to return to rollersetting, my thrived on it before. I've been rollersetting once a week on Sundays and I LOVE it!
> 
> *1. What rollers will you be using?*
> magnetic rollers with clamps (I've always used clamps, never got the hang of pins)
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

14 months can be stress, one time I went 12 months, I just didn't feel like relaxing, and living in nyc and getting rollersets at the salon made it really easy not to relax.

thanks for joining 



cch24 said:


> i'd like to join. it's getting too cold for my daily cowashes and rollersetting is perfect for my hair laziness, especially being almost 14 months post.
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> mesh: 1 1/2 inch
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

giovanni direct leave in is amazing on newgrowth. I didn't believe until I tried it, keeps my hair soft until my next wash and most products only keep the hair soft for a few days .

but use giovanni on soaking wet hair only.

big hair is in anyways let the newgrowth shine on lmao!





TressObsessed said:


> Yes it will and I thank you so much for that! We will all be just fine.
> 
> I absolutely adore straight roots but I only get them right after and 2-3 weeks after a relaxer...so I decided to just wear ring curl and hide the nappy roots...dont get me wrong..I now greatly appreciate nappy roots because I know it means NG, for so long I just though my relaxer either wasnt strong enough or wasn't being applied properly..but I got it now...and I am ready to roll!...literally!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 9, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 14 months can be stress, one time I went 12 months, I just didn't feel like relaxing, and living in nyc and getting rollersets at the salon made it really easy not to relax.
> \



what salons are you going to longhairlover?
they didn't complain about your 12 month stretch?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

no I think the woman just thought I don't perm at all, one time I told her I was thinking about relaxing and she said "mami you don't need too"  so my stretch ended up a year, I relaxed because I moved to nj and couldn't find anyone to do my wash and sets, and I do them now but don't have the patience to deal with 12 months or longer unrelaxed hair I just can't. I just relaxed 2 weeks ago only because too much shedding probably due to my thyroid meds.

my hair is pretty easy to blowout, I remember the looks of the freshly relaxed chicks at the womans salon, they would look at me like "she need a touch up lmao" until they saw the end results once the lady knew me she would never tell me to perm because she could get the same results with the hot *** blowdryers and a brush.

I have a few hispanic spots in nyc (I say hispanic because the main women who use to do my hair was ecuadorian), 2 spots in harlem don't know the name (I know typical), one is on 125th off of 2nd ave the womans' name is Elizabeth it's the only salon on 125th near 2nd ave. there are a load of places on 116th spanish harlem.

and the place with my stretch was in my old neighborhood in the bronx on 183rd towards the 4 train never knew the name of that place either actually I don't think the awning has a name on it bootleg, it was a hole in the wall.






sharifeh said:


> what salons are you going to longhairlover?
> they didn't complain about your 12 month stretch?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 9, 2009)

ohh cool thanks for the info!! do you know the exact address of the place on 183rd street in the bronx??
Why did they say you didn't need it? Do you have type 3 hair?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

honestly i don't know what my hair type is, my mom always referred to it as dominican wiry hair which maybe is 4a or something.

it was easy for her to straighten it so I guess she didn't think it needed a relaxer, it would look freshly relaxed when she was finished.

I don't even remember the avenue to be honest, it's a  block down from the little park area (as if your walking down from university to the 4 train, there's a little park like area). i'll scan my old pm's to see, I think I had given someone on here the exact info from when I was out there a while back.




sharifeh said:


> ohh cool thanks for the info!! do you know the exact address of the place on 183rd street in the bronx??
> Why did they say you didn't need it? Do you have type 3 hair?


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey, What is a good leave in for roller setting? I am currently using Black N Sassy Foam setting lotion but I want something different. Oh and I co-washed for the first time tonight! yayy


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

I use to LOVE black and sassy setting lotion for when I use to wear my hair in buns.

I alternate between this list of leave ins:

salerm treatment for ends
neutrogena silk touch leave in
giovanni direct leave in (LOVE)
i'll mix it chi keratin mist with any of the 3 above
lacio lacio sometimes (I personally don't like it anymore)
una bomba leave in (LOVE)


all the above give good slip too, the ladies in this challenge has listed alot of other good leave ins too, I just personally haven't gotten to trying the other stuff yet .

I cowashed yesterday I just don't like co-washing my hair always still feels dirty 

congrats on your co-wash success though.

kuz leave in spray for dry and porous hair (ok) it's great on my hubby's hair and his dandruff oddly erplexed





Bliss806 said:


> Hey, What is a good leave in for roller setting? I am currently using Black N Sassy Foam setting lotion but I want something different. Oh and I co-washed for the first time tonight! yayy


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for all of the tips.  I am not sure yet if I like the co-wash since my hair hasn't dried yet. But, my hair does feel a bit clammy which I don't like.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 9, 2009)

your welcome, I just can't do the co-wash this is my 2nd attempt at it, this time it came out better I rollerset my hair and it doesn't feel too bad, but i'm starting to itch lol!!! so tomorrow back to shampoo can't get away from that stuff.

hopefully yours will dry nicely. update me later on once it's dry.



Bliss806 said:


> Thanks for all of the tips.  I am not sure yet if I like the co-wash since my hair hasn't dried yet. But, my hair does feel a bit clammy which I don't like.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 9, 2009)

I will do that!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna join 

Thing is, I'll be rollersetting daily 


*1. What rollers will you be using?*
Snap
*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*
Suave Humectant Poo & Con, NTM
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*
Length; this method has already proven to keep it healthy so I'm going to length 
*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*
Nope
*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
Both; Bonnet for quick 15min, airdry rest overnight
*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*
Wide-tooth comb, headband


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 11, 2009)

Ladies, I just did my first rollerset! LOL! It looks, well..... 

Here are some pics 
http://public.fotki.com/hairrihla/first-rollerset/

Please see my profile for my password and ladies only please!!
Don't laugh too hard haha!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 11, 2009)

Also, I used chi silk infusion and water and that was about it, my roots are frizzy and dry though!!
what should I use on those??


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 11, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> *Black magnetic on wet hair, caruso steam on airdried, and possibly flexirods to maintain the ends between wet sets.*
> 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
> *I have HE LTR leave in, CHI silk infusion, giovanni direct, rusk smoother.  I just picked up lacio lacio w/ silk this evening and I'm looking forward to trying it out.  I intend to use these leave-ins separately and still put jojoba or coconut oil on the ends.
> ...







Chaosbutterfly said:


> 3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
> 
> Thickness...*I'd push my momma down (sorry, mom) if it meant that I could have thick hair*. Obviously length would be lovely as well, but mostly, I just want thicker and stronger hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2009)

^^ it's funny that we will turn on our family for healthy hair lmao!!!
my mother asked me for some protein products, since i have a bss in my house, and I gave her the stuff I don't like, it's soooo wrong, I asked her how did she like the products and she said she hated them! lmao! I feel so bad, maybe i'll loan her the good stuff after all she wears her hair really short so hopefully she'll be light handed on the products .


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Dec 12, 2009)

I did a rollerset and saran wrap yesterday night. My hair came out pretty straight for me being 6 weeks post.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 12, 2009)

awww congrats! I just finished doing my hair too, i'm happy to finally have gotten the hang of the saran wrap thing, I haven't needed to use a flat iron in sooooo long now......well 2 1/2 months lol!

hopefully bsl is right around the corner.


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 12, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> your welcome, I just can't do the co-wash this is my 2nd attempt at it, this time it came out better I rollerset my hair and it doesn't feel too bad, but i'm starting to itch lol!!! so tomorrow back to shampoo can't get away from that stuff.
> 
> hopefully yours will dry nicely. update me later on once it's dry.



I like the way my hair feels since the co wash however, I also recently started using JBCO. I am not sure if that is what made the difference. Today my hair is starting to itch a bit so I am not sure if I can go with out shampooing for another week. I will try it though.


----------



## mst1908 (Dec 12, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? Tan magnetic rollers- for a curly look

2. What products will you use to set? Nairobi foam wrap, Garnier Fructis Leave-In Conditioning cream and a spray bottle filled with water.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Longer, thicker, fuller, and healthy hair.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? Not at all, I don’t use direct heat on my hair.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer for about 30 minutes(on low heat) and air-drying the rest of the way (while I sleep).

6. What styling tools will you be using? Wide tooth comb-to detangle and rattail comb to smooth hair while I’m rolling.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2009)

What conditioner did you use? My mistake may have been the conditioner.

I can barely make 4 days without washing my hair, my mom said I got the funky scalp from here thx 

I guess with co-washing you can do that every other day if you have the time.



Bliss806 said:


> I like the way my hair feels since the co wash however, I also recently started using JBCO. I am not sure if that is what made the difference. Today my hair is starting to itch a bit so I am not sure if I can go with out shampooing for another week. I will try it though.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2009)

Daily?? why so frequent?

thanks for joining 








itismehmmkay said:


> I wanna join
> 
> Thing is, I'll be rollersetting daily
> 
> ...


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 13, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> What conditioner did you use? My mistake may have been the conditioner.
> 
> I can barely make 4 days without washing my hair, my mom said I got the funky scalp from here thx
> 
> I guess with co-washing you can do that every other day if you have the time.



I used Elasta QP Intensive fortifying conditioner but next time I am going to try Dudleys Moisturizing Conditioner.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2009)

^^ oh ok, I used creme of natures conditioner, but then I mixed other stuff, I guess I should've just used one conditioner lmao!


----------



## sophia_reed (Dec 13, 2009)

Im new here and I would like to join in as well.  I'm trying to get my hair back long again, after i had my son (about a year ago) my hair fell out like crazy so I had to cut it :-(

1. What rollers will you be using? 

The purpule magnetic rollers

2. What products will you use to set? 

Motions wrap foam to set, Mazani H20 condtioning dress before I due my silk wrap

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch?

Health length and thickness


4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all?

If I have to and my roots get unmanagable between perms, I will flat iron only the roots. 

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

Hooded dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

fine tooth comb to comb out hair before rolling, and a paddle brush


----------



## Bliss806 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey you forgot about me in the Updated Challengers List


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 13, 2009)

I just ordered my curlformers so after I do a run through with those to see how I like it I may be joining up. Each time I tried to rollereset it always ending up in a poofy failure so I have my fingers cross for this one.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 13, 2009)

^ with a good leave in you shouldn't have any problems, I hope they work out for you, I want to get curlformers just can't bear to pay the price for them.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 14, 2009)

After reading a post about breakage due to rollersetting, I've decided to alternate my roller layout.  I have experienced breakage down the middle back section of my hair (Im currently recovering from this setback)! 

Now rollersetting using the mohawk technique may or may not have been the contributing factor, however for the next few weeks I well brick lay the rollers in the back. After my touch-up Dec 30, I will alternate between the mohawk and bricklay. 

Does anyone else alternate their rollerset layout?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2009)

I have switched my layout too, with the mohawk it seems to take me longer to set the whole head, so I par the hair from ear to ear clip the front part up, and in the back which is only about 4-5 rollers going back i'll do a partial mohawk but in the back, 

don't roll too tight, rolling tight doesn't straighten it just breaks the hair off, with most rollersets your gonna have the dents anyways from the clips, so I don't roll tight, and don't put the clips in too tight either, sometimes I can feel the that the clips are too tight and i go back and loosen them up immediately.

the breakage comes from the hair drying and shrinking, so that's why I personally try to not to roll too tight/taut.






charmtreese said:


> After reading a post about breakage due to rollersetting, I've decided to alternate my roller layout. I have experienced breakage down the middle back section of my hair (Im currently recovering from this setback)!
> 
> Now rollersetting using the mohawk technique may or may not have been the contributing factor, however for the next few weeks I well brick lay the rollers in the back. After my touch-up Dec 30, I will alternate between the mohawk and bricklay.
> 
> Does anyone else alternate their rollerset layout?


----------



## halee_J (Dec 14, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> I have switched my layout too, with the mohawk it seems to take me longer to set the whole head, so I par the hair from ear to ear clip the front part up, and in the back which is only about 4-5 rollers going back i'll do a partial mohawk but in the back,
> 
> *don't roll too tight, rolling tight doesn't straighten it just breaks the hair off,* with most rollersets your gonna have the dents anyways from the clips, so I don't roll tight, and don't put the clips in too tight either, sometimes I can feel the that the clips are too tight and i go back and loosen them up immediately.
> 
> *the breakage comes from the hair drying and shrinking, so that's why I personally try to not to roll too tight/taut.*


 
I'm in . Longhairlover, that partial mohawk thing, I'm gonna try that . I suck @ the mohawk, the rollers on either side always end up fair to partly _WHACK_   I'm gonna relax within the next 2 weeks (tryin to make 10 weeks )  and I'll be rollersetting from then so I'll actually have something relevant to post in here 

I'll put in what products and rollers i'l be using after I'll relax I'm hoping I can graduate to larger rollers....

ETA: The bolded is good advice. makes sense.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi - I would like to join...


1. What rollers will you be using?  Magnetic but may move up to Ceramic if I can find them locally (interchanging between purple, gray, and red) 
2. What products will you use to set? Aphogee Pro-Vitamin/Aphogee Keratin mix, LottaBody, or Lacio Lacio 
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch ?Both 
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all ?  No
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?  Hooded 
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) - Both wide tooth and fine tooth combs


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 14, 2009)

great halee_J don't give up, i also notice that I use less rollers than the mohawk, I just did the switch in roller arrangements last week. I think I may wash tomorrow i'll make sure to post pics of my roller placement. it is really trial and error, this time around rollersetting has been good before my sets were awful and I would see crown breakage too this time around no breakage.





halee_J said:


> [/B]
> I'm in . Longhairlover, that partial mohawk thing, I'm gonna try that . I suck @ the mohawk, the rollers on either side always end up fair to partly _WHACK_   I'm gonna relax within the next 2 weeks (tryin to make 10 weeks ) and I'll be rollersetting from then so I'll actually have something relevant to post in here
> 
> I'll put in what products and rollers i'l be using after I'll relax I'm hoping I can graduate to larger rollers....
> ...


----------



## yewakinbo (Dec 15, 2009)

Please count me in on this challenge, i currently have a shoulder length.

1. What rollers will you be using? Black rollers with the clips

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
    Lottabody setting lotion, Silky straight serum, Jojoba oil/Castor oil

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
    Length: APL Health: i want my hair to grow all over cos currently my nape and front hair has a slow growth

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
    Not really

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
    I will be using a hooded dryer (conair)

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
    Fine tooth comb


----------



## yewakinbo (Dec 15, 2009)

And can somebody please expalin the saran wrap process, still very new around here for these terms ^-^


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

^ with the saran wrap, you wrap your hair and place saran wrap tightly around your head, I use about 3 strips of the self stick saran wrap, I wrap around my head twice, then I wrap over the top pluck a hole so my scalp can breathe, 

then you sit under the dryer for 20mins, the saran wrap helps to take out the fluff from a rollerset to give it a flat ironed look but it keeps more body in the hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

ok so pics of my rollerset (sitting under dryer actually). disregard me looking like a hot mess and making crazy faces.

I do a partial mohawk rollerset see pics:


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=4472&pictureid=27198


----------



## cch24 (Dec 15, 2009)

i rollerset my hair this morning. i'm happy with how soft and moisturized it came out, however i use mesh rollers and duckbill clips and i think the clips are breaking some pieces of my hair off. i'm going to try rollerpins next time.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Dec 15, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> ok so pics of my rollerset (sitting under dryer actually). disregard me looking like a hot mess and making crazy faces.
> 
> I do a partial mohawk rollerset see pics:
> 
> ...




That is a good idea!! Do u have to stay under the dryer longer since their is more hair on the roller?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

aww man yeah switch to the rollers pins, or the roller bobby pins. they have soft thich ol' tips.



cch24 said:


> i rollerset my hair this morning. i'm happy with how soft and moisturized it came out, however i use mesh rollers and duckbill clips and i think the clips are breaking some pieces of my hair off. i'm going to try rollerpins next time.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

no i'm under for 50 mins, on 60 degrees, sometimes it's dry before 50mins, but once I rinse out my conditioner I leave the hair dripping wet and add the giovanni direct, 

I don't have to re-wet the hair at all but since it's not towel dried it mostly takes the 50 mins, if I would towel dry a little then it would take less time the 60 degrees is pretty hot.

they are small sections on the rollers, not super thin/small sections but the same amount they put at the salons.




sqzbly1908 said:


> That is a good idea!! Do u have to stay under the dryer longer since their is more hair on the roller?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

my starting pic after todays rollerset 12/15 ( I have to get my ends trimmed so I can start the year fresh)


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 15, 2009)

very pretty longhairlover!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 15, 2009)

^ thank you dear


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in. Back into grow out mode after having fun for the past 9 months or so living la vida loca with hair color 

*
1. What rollers will you be using?*
- I have regular magnetic rollers but I am trying to get my hands on the ceramic ones. 

*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*
 I'll probably be using perm repair setting lotion for the first couple of months on top of whatever leave in pull out. Then, I might try the nariobi foam wrap since I heard it was so good. 
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*
Both. Retain growth and maintain health while I grow my bob back out. 

*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*
Probably not. Never had to do it before. 
*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
Hooded dryer

*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*

I use my mason pearson fine toothed comb when I rollerset after detangling with wide tooth comb.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2009)

laughing at the la vida loca with hair color 



gymfreak336 said:


> I'm in. Back into grow out mode after having fun for the past 9 months or so living la vida loca with hair color
> 
> 
> *1. What rollers will you be using?*
> ...


----------



## gymfreak336 (Dec 16, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> laughing at the la vida loca with hair color



I'm serious  Between the permanent and semi permanent rinses, I went through about 10 shades in 3 months  No breakage either:wink2:


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 16, 2009)

what colors were you experimenting with? I guess it's all good as long as you didn't have any damage.

did you do highlights? if so which brand of color did you use, i'd like to do highlights but i'm just afraid of the highlighted area falling out.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey ladies... I desperately need ur help!  I really want to join this challenge, but I've had it with learning how  to effectively rollerset my hair!  I've got the mohawk down, which lead me to believe that i would be able to get the "sides" down, but I definitely haven't. How  did u ladies learn how to tackle the sides of ur hair when rollersetting? All the rollers just seem to get in each others way. I'll have a few in tight, but getting a roller on a specific piece of hair will cause me to have to "bump" one already set and then that one because super loose or falls out... its a never ending cycle. I've tried many of the cheat sets on the forum, but none of them have worked for me at all! What is the easiest way to set the rollers, without taking at least 5 hours to finish up?


----------



## sophia_reed (Dec 18, 2009)

I just wanted to share the results of my rollerset I think this is the best I ever done it!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 18, 2009)

very nice! and from here it's only going to get better and sooooo much easier!

doesn't it feel soooo good to do a perfect rollerset?

It just feels like such an accomplishment.

I use to hate the saran wrap thing, but now i love it.




sophia_reed said:


> I just wanted to share the results of my rollerset I think this is the best I ever done it!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 20, 2009)

Rollerset #2 is happening tonight let's see how this comes out....


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 20, 2009)

Wildkat08 said:


> Hey ladies... I desperately need ur help!  I really want to join this challenge, but I've had it with learning how  to effectively rollerset my hair!  I've got the mohawk down, which lead me to believe that i would be able to get the "sides" down, but I definitely haven't. How  did u ladies learn how to tackle the sides of ur hair when rollersetting? All the rollers just seem to get in each others way. I'll have a few in tight, but getting a roller on a specific piece of hair will cause me to have to "bump" one already set and then that one because super loose or falls out... its a never ending cycle. I've tried many of the cheat sets on the forum, but none of them have worked for me at all! What is the easiest way to set the rollers, without taking at least 5 hours to finish up?



I'm having the same problem! my sides are a mess!!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am having issues with my sides staying also. I tried wet wrapping but it was a disaster my hair got so tangled. I have not wet wrapped my hair since January I did not know it would be this hard with SL texlaxed hair. I think today I will try to see if I can do a spiral set with snap ons since I just got around to buying some.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Dec 20, 2009)

I am in!!!  I did a fantastic rollerset Friday my best ever.  I could never get smooth set until I rolled up instead of down.  I love the results.  I am in!!

1. What rollers will you be using? *Magnetic - Red and Purple*
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) *Lacio-Lacio, Chi Silk, Lottabody Water Mixed*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Both*
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*No*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *Both*
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) *Fine tooth comb, wide tooth comb*


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2009)

I will never wet wrap again, it came out alright, but getting the hair smooth was a mess and it took forever to dry 

I've had wet wraps done professionally and they did it so easy, guess i'll leave it to someone else to do for me.

I feel your pain.

I want to try flexirods i've seen so many nice flexi sets on youtube.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> I am having issues with my sides staying also. I tried wet wrapping but it was a disaster my hair got so tangled. I have not wet wrapped my hair since January I did not know it would be this hard with SL texlaxed hair. I think today I will try to see if I can do a spiral set with snap ons since I just got around to buying some.


----------



## Iamhim (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I'm in. This is the first challenge that I've ever joined!

1. What rollers will you be using? *Curlformers*
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) *I will be using Herbal Essence Hello Hydration as a leave in and EVOO and Vatika oil once the curls are dry. I'm trying to keep it simple!*
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Both length and health. I'm growing out from a big chop in Feb '09. I refuse to cut my hair until Feb '10 at the earliest. *
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? *I will not use a blow dryer on my roots. I might pull my hair back into a ponytail to tame the roots. *
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *Airdrying*
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc). *Denman brush for detangling while wet, paddle brush for brushing after the curls are dry.*


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2009)

^^ this is my first challenge too, it'll be fun 

thanks for joining!


----------



## Missi (Dec 20, 2009)

I wanna get in

Rollersets on wet hair after a wash, airdried hair. I figure since this is a more lenient challenge we will all be more loyal to it instead of the jail style challenges that are strict lmao!


1. What rollers will you be using?
*-Grey magnetic rollers*
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
*-dominican leave-in and serum*
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
*-all the above*
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
*-yes blow dry & flat iron*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
*-new hooded dryer (Pibbs look-alike)*
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
*-fine tooth, denman brush,*


----------



## LushLox (Dec 20, 2009)

Can I join? I did the last one which was good.  I've consistently been rolling my hair for about 9 months now and my hair has really benefited I feel.

*1. What rollers will you be using?*
Magnetic, purple and red (sometimes smaller if I want tight curls)

*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*
Rusk Smoother leave in, touch of Argan oil on the ends.

*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*
Definitely both.

*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*
I don't own a blow dryer so no.

*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
Hooded dryer

*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*
Wide tooth comb and rat tail comb.  I just did it tonight and no hairs were on the comb.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2009)

lmao! at the jail style challenges, that was my plan to make it simple for us. that's why this is my first challenge the other challenges scared me with the rules! no offense to them though but I don't want to be at home cheating on a challenge 

Welcome!



Missi said:


> I wanna get in
> 
> Rollersets on wet hair after a wash, airdried hair. I figure since this is a more lenient challenge we will all be more loyal to it instead of the jail style challenges that are strict lmao!
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2009)

of course this challenge is for everyone.

9 months wow that's dedication, have you noticed alot of growth with the rollersets?





Cream Tee said:


> Can I join? I did the last one which was good.  I've consistently been rolling my hair for about 9 months now and my hair has really benefited I feel.
> 
> *1. What rollers will you be using?*
> Magnetic, purple and red (sometimes smaller if I want tight curls)
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 20, 2009)

I rollersetted today used infusium 23 repair, I should've read the reviews on here before buying the infusium 23 repair leave in, my curls were crunchy out of the rollers, 

I sprayed my silk elements heat protectant spray and that softened them up then I blew my roots. I guess because it's protein that is why it was crunchy, I didn't lose any hair thank goodness.

still on the quest to find a soft protein leave in, all my leave ins are moisturizing.

buyers beware of the infusium 23.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 26, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> of course this challenge is for everyone.
> 
> 9 months wow that's dedication, have you noticed alot of growth with the rollersets?



I feel it's more health than growth really, it's difficult for me to see it sometimes but folks say that my hair has grown.

I was neck length last year, and my hair was in very bad condition.  The consistent rollersetting ensures my hair remains soft and I retain moisture so much better than say when I air dry.  My hair is fine, but I'm sure it is the rollersetting that has played a major part in giving my hair fullness and body over time.

Anyways, I set my hair on Thursday.  I used Rusk Smoother as leave in and a few sprays of Biolage Fortifying leave in. Here is a pic and this can be my starting pic.


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 26, 2009)

Please add me to the list!!!!

*1. What rollers will you be using?*
Magnetic and flexi-rods
*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*
water, it's a 10 leave in, Redken Anti-Snap/Smooth Down Detangling Cream, Motions wrap foam for flexi-sets
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*
Both please!
*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?*
maybe once a month...Helps me get rid of shed hairs when I'm stretchingerplexed
*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
air drying/and bonnet dryer...i just broke my hooded!
*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*
rat-tail comb, wide tooth comb, bobby pins, roller clips, and a toothbrush for my edges


----------



## GeauXavi (Dec 27, 2009)

Bumping!

OP, What is the timeframe? Or is this for all of 2010?


----------



## LushLox (Dec 27, 2009)

Conqueror_aka said:


> Bumping!
> 
> OP, What is the timeframe? Or is this for all of 2010?





> *EDIT 11/24 ***So the official start date we can all start this faithfully is January 2nd 2010, if your out of it that week from partying  then you can start sometime during the first 2 weeks of January. I'm thinking for now lets try this for 3 months so the end date would be the first week or 2nd (depending on when you start) of April 2010




from the OP


----------



## Salsarisma (Dec 27, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? Plastic magnetic rollers (all sizes)
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)Narobi foam wrap, Coconut oil, Chi Silk Infusion
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both!
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)  No blow dryer or flat iron
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Hooded dryer. I have a salon Venus dryer that I purchased from Sally's
6. What styling tools will you be using?  (fine tooth comb, slide in clips, alligator clips, bone comb, and Saran wrap


----------



## jazzyto (Dec 27, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using?
Magnetic and flexi-rods may try curlformers
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
water, kpak, lacio lacio, heltr
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both 
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
mini flat iron
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
hood dryer/airdry
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
rat-tail comb, wide tooth comb,


----------



## Bella_Atl (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in!

*1. What rollers will you be using? * Large Gray Magnetic Rollers
*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)* Keracare leave in and Sabino or Mizani Thermasmooth serum.
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?* Both
*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? *No blowdryers.
*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *Hooded dryer.
*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)* Magnetic rollers, duckbill clips, rat tail comb, spray water bottle

My starting photo:


----------



## happylife (Dec 27, 2009)

Please count me in!

I will load my info and most recent/starting pics when I get home.
 tonight. 

Love this thread btw!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 27, 2009)

oh yeah your hair grew if you were nl before.
it does really look nice a full and full of health.
I notice my hair is holding moisture better now that i've stopped blowdrying too.





Cream Tee said:


> I feel it's more health than growth really, it's difficult for me to see it sometimes but folks say that my hair has grown.
> 
> I was neck length last year, and my hair was in very bad condition. The consistent rollersetting ensures my hair remains soft and I retain moisture so much better than say when I air dry. My hair is fine, but I'm sure it is the rollersetting that has played a major part in giving my hair fullness and body over time.
> 
> Anyways, I set my hair on Thursday. I used Rusk Smoother as leave in and a few sprays of Biolage Fortifying leave in. Here is a pic and this can be my starting pic.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 27, 2009)

awww thanks for loving the thread hopefully we can also give each other tips and support during this challenge.



happylife said:


> Please count me in!
> 
> I will load my info and most recent/starting pics when I get home.
> tonight.
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 27, 2009)

For the time frame for now I put 3 months but if we all notice that things are going great and we've gotten the hang of rollersetting then we can extend it for the full year. 

I personally don't think I will ever stop rollersetting it's calming for my nerves and I enjoy doing them it's sooooo soothing.


----------



## KnottyGurl (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in! 

1. What rollers will you be using? 
*Flexirods. I may experiment with magnetic rollers later.*

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
*Alternate between leave-in conditioners and lottabody setting lotion.*

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
*Length, health, and a huge reduction (not elimination) in heat usage.*

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?  
*Yes, I will but I'm going to airdry 90% before I use it and limit usage to once or twice a week. With 90% airdrying, the blowdryer is on about 1-2 minutes max.*

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
*Airdrying. When I use the magnetic rollers, I'll use the hooded dryer and no blow dryer.*

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) 
*Jilbere shower comb, rat-tail comb, Denman brush, ionic hand blowdryer, ionic hooded blow dryer.*


----------



## happylife (Dec 27, 2009)

_*1. What rollers will you be using? *_
i would love to use a mix of the grey and giant purple ones. i can't seem to find a dryer that will fit over my head with a full head of purple rollers

_*2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)*_
i am going to do some research on this. i want something that will hold the curl and be nice and soft at the same time.

_*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?*_
to leave heat in the dust. i would love length and health too. 

_*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? *_
i dont plan to. my hair is relaxed and sorta thin. time will tell.

*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?*
both air and an ion conditioning hard hood bonnet dryer

_*6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) *_
a wide tooth comb and a rat tail comb. might have to edit this later.


off to find phone for some recent pics......


----------



## happylife (Dec 27, 2009)

this is my starting point. these were taken around 12/4/09. i haven't worn my hair out of a bun since i washed my hair from this giant purple roller set.


----------



## back2relaxed (Dec 28, 2009)

Count me in...I'm currently in a full head sew in, but will be having it removed in 2 more weeks, so I can start the challenge on Jan 22, after I have it removed!  I did the 3 month challenge over the summer and really retained a lot of hair.  I will try to incorporate the setting with protective styling so that I can get to full APL by the spring! I plan to rollerset primarily until my cruise in April, so 3 months.


1. What rollers will you be using?  *All kinds..I use magnetics, flexirods, perm rods, just depends on my mood.*
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)  *I use diluted Keracare setting lotion, Lacio Lacio leave in/Jane Carter Leave In, Chi Silk Infusion for my sets.  *
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?* I would like to retain more length and create more health in my hair*
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?* Since I will be 5 weeks once I start, I may be using the blowdryer, especially as the weeks progress if I am going for a straighter look.*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?* Hooded dryer*
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) *Fine tooth comb to detangle, wide tooth comb initially, blowdryer(if necessary), hooded dryer, *


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 28, 2009)

niiiice! love your texture.



happylife said:


> this is my starting point. these were taken around 12/4/09. i haven't worn my hair out of a bun since i washed my hair from this giant purple roller set.


----------



## happylife (Dec 28, 2009)

any suggestions on where i can learn to do rollersets myslef?

 i have seen some older threads on roller setting tutorials and i have visited you tube but still i am disappointed usually in my results whenever i do this myslef.

honestly, i am terrified of letting another stylest do my hair, mostly in light on some recent threads of stylist inflicted set backs. i know they are not all bad, but i have worked too hard to gamble right now. 

i open to any suggestions from point a to z ( setting lotions to hair dryers)!!!

tia!!!


----------



## cch24 (Dec 28, 2009)

this website really helped me with rollersets. i like that she sets her hair in four sections because my hair is always in four sections when i'm styling it, so it was incredibly easy to learn.

http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/roller-set-natural-hair.html

HTH



happylife said:


> any suggestions on where i can learn to do rollersets myslef?
> 
> i have seen some older threads on roller setting tutorials and i have visited you tube but still i am disappointed usually in my results whenever i do this myslef.
> 
> ...


----------



## mst1908 (Dec 29, 2009)

1. What rollers will you be using? *Magnetic rollers-tan color*

2. What products will you use to set? *Nairobi Foam Wrap, Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In Conditioner, Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer and a spray bottle filled with water*.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Length, fullness, and most importantly healthy hair. *

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? *NO, I no longer use direct head.*

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *Bonnet dryer on low for 30 minutes and air-dry in rollers overnight. *

6. What styling tools will you be using? *Wide tooth comb- to detangle and fine tooth comb to smooth during rolling.*


----------



## Bella_Atl (Dec 29, 2009)

happylife said:


> any suggestions on where i can learn to do rollersets myslef?
> 
> i have seen some older threads on roller setting tutorials and i have visited you tube but still i am disappointed usually in my results whenever i do this myslef.
> 
> ...


 
Also, less is more when it comes to hair products. I wouldn't use more than a dime size amount of leave-in conditioner and maybe a nickle size of a serum before you roller set.  If you put too much product in it weighs it down and looks limp or too oily/crunchy.  And make sure you hair is extra wet when rolling. It helps it look smoother. Oh..most importantly...make sure your hair is *completely *dry when you come out of the hair dryer. If you don't your hair will be puffy! Sometimes I get so bored I get anxious under the dryer. Read a book, use your laptop but make sure are completely dry!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to attempt this challenge for 6 months. I intend to stretch my relaxer for a year. If all goes well, I may try to do roller sets all year. I started my fotki and I'm going to be updating my pics. I will be 2 months post on Friday. 10 more months to go.


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2009)

Please add me to this challenge

_1. What rollers will you be using?_
Mesh rollers with the brush removed and secured with metal clips.

_2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)_
I've had good results with a mix consisting of lottabody setting lotion, Giovanni direct leave-in, and water. I added a few drops of grapeseed extract as a preservative.

_3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?_
Both.

_4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?_
No. I will be participating in the 2010 Bootcamp challenge, so no direct heat.

_5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?_
Both. 

_6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)_
Metal duckbill clips, Jilbere shower comb, denman brush, and ball ponytail holders. (I'm currently doing ponytail rollersets. I will move on to regular rollersets as I get better.)


----------



## Chasity (Dec 29, 2009)

Im in..All I do is rollerset.. I get under hood dryer for about 30 minutes and let it air dry (I sometimes roll at night and sleep on it)..I roll with magnetic rollers and from time to time flatiron my roots.  Now are we also stretching?  My relaxer is due on 01/16/2009..that will be 12 weeks stretch, I do not go longer than that, LOL


----------



## miami74 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'd like to get in on this challenge.  I've been slacking a lot for the past year with baby and all.  Now I'm ready to get back into good hair care.

1. What rollers will you be using?  Magnetic rollers (burgundy)
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) I use some of my conditioners that I use to co wash as leave ins (Suave Tropical Coconut or V05 Moisture Milk), plain water and coconut or olive oil
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Health, fullness and length
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? No blowdrying...only occassionally when I go to my beautician to get my hair straightened out (I'm texlaxed)
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Airdrying
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)Wide tooth comb only


----------



## happylife (Dec 29, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> Also, less is more when it comes to hair products. I wouldn't use more than a dime size amount of leave-in conditioner and maybe a nickle size of a serum before you roller set.  If you put too much product in it weighs it down and looks limp or too oily/crunchy.  And make sure you hair is extra wet when rolling. It helps it look smoother. Oh..most importantly...make sure your hair is *completely *dry when you come out of the hair dryer. If you don't your hair will be puffy! Sometimes I get so bored I get anxious under the dryer. Read a book, use your laptop but make sure are completely dry!



Thanks for the tips! Taking notes.....


----------



## happylife (Dec 29, 2009)

cch24 said:


> this website really helped me with rollersets. i like that she sets her hair in four sections because my hair is always in four sections when i'm styling it, so it was incredibly easy to learn.
> 
> http://www.long-healthy-hair-advisor.com/roller-set-natural-hair.html
> 
> HTH



Ok, thanks for this!


----------



## KnottyGurl (Dec 29, 2009)

For the mesh rollers, I was just doing a search and came across that same post on Sally's. I wrote it off because I saw the brush bristles. I didn't know you could remove them. Thanks for posting that. Now I'm going to buy some next week. 



MJ said:


> Please add me to this challenge
> 
> _1. What rollers will you be using?_
> *Mesh rollers with the brush removed and secured with metal clips.*
> ...


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm a little texlaxed so I'm (nearly) natural, anyway, I rollerset my hair on Sunday and it was a mass of tangles. How does your hair tangle when you smooth your hair before setting it on the roller? Anyway, the next time I rollerset I will use setting lotion and bigger rollers. I used blue and yellow magnetic rollers.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 29, 2009)

awww congrats on your little darling 
thanks for joining.




miami74 said:


> I'd like to get in on this challenge. I've been slacking a lot for the past year with baby and all. Now I'm ready to get back into good hair care.
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using? Magnetic rollers (burgundy)
> 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) I use some of my conditioners that I use to co wash as leave ins (Suave Tropical Coconut or V05 Moisture Milk), plain water and coconut or olive oil
> ...


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Dec 29, 2009)

I did my second rollerset yesterday and wrapped afterwards.  
ETA: SHould we post pics, or just come into the thread periodically to give updates on the methods we're using?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 29, 2009)

when I use to go to the latin spots I would only have them do rollersets, no trims just rollersets and blowouts, 

I like this womans tutorials it's long 3 parts but she takes her time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfmasn9Is9Y

also rolling up is always easier, don't pull the hair too taut. some believe you have to pull the hair mad tight and then all that does is cause breakage.

you want to make sure the hair is smooth on the rollers but not tight the hair needs to have some sort of room for when it dries and shrinks.





happylife said:


> any suggestions on where i can learn to do rollersets myslef?
> 
> i have seen some older threads on roller setting tutorials and i have visited you tube but still i am disappointed usually in my results whenever i do this myslef.
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 29, 2009)

for your length I would use the purple rollers, as you stated the smaller rollers are too small for your length, even though you can roll with smaller rollers or use thinner sections.

when I use purple rollers I use thinner sections of hair, for the grey rollers I use thickers sections and with the black rollers I use even thicker sections.

I stretch the hair out a little at and angle holding it straight. then with a little and I mean little tension roll the hair.

I don't have a darn video camera but next time i'll post pictures of how i roll not that pics are much help  like vids, i'm still living in 1990 lmao! with no video camera.





Newtogrow said:


> I'm a little texlaxed so I'm (nearly) natural, anyway, I rollerset my hair on Sunday and it was a mass of tangles. How does your hair tangle when you smooth your hair before setting it on the roller? Anyway, the next time I rollerset I will use setting lotion and bigger rollers. I used blue and yellow magnetic rollers.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 29, 2009)

You can do an attachment and upload the pics that way

or

I would upload them on here make a lhcf album. 



Optimus_Prime said:


> I did my second rollerset yesterday and wrapped afterwards. Is there any way to upload pics without posting them elsewhere on the internets first?


----------



## MJ (Dec 29, 2009)

GeechyGurl said:


> For the mesh rollers, I was just doing a search and came across that same post on Sally's. I wrote it off because I saw the brush bristles. I didn't know you could remove them. Thanks for posting that. Now I'm going to buy some next week.



You're welcome . The mesh is an insert and is easy to take out.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 30, 2009)

you can post pics throughout because it also helps others to see the visuals of roller placement and it's just fun to post pics 



Optimus_Prime said:


> I did my second rollerset yesterday and wrapped afterwards.
> ETA: SHould we post pics, or just come into the thread periodically to give updates on the methods we're using?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 30, 2009)

Out of curiosity how long does it take yall to rollerset? It takes me about an hour doing the ponytail method and for mohawk it takes a bit longer. I've only rollerset 4 times though
I also got some broken hairs today when taking my rollers down I wonder if its from taking the clips out


----------



## Bella_Atl (Dec 30, 2009)

sharifeh said:


> Out of curiosity how long does it take yall to rollerset? It takes me about an hour doing the ponytail method and for mohawk it takes a bit longer. I've only rollerset 4 times though
> *I also got some broken hairs today* when taking my rollers down I wonder if its from taking the clips out


 
I noticed "broken" hairs too at first, I was told that they are actually the "new" hairs growing in your hair's natural growth cycle. Because they were too short to curl around the rollers they dried standing up instead of naturally lying down and blending in with the rest of your hair. I see them all the time and my hair is not thinner at all. I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Dec 30, 2009)

What the heck - I'm in.  This keeps me from being all wishy-washy with my hair - changing styles too often.

I will roll with the pink magnetic rollers.  I use the caps that come with them.  After the take-down, I usually just finger comb out the curls and wear my hair back with a headband.  They laugh at the Dominican salon when I go in for a set and don't let them blow my curls out. Their heat is just toooooo hot for me.  I never even blow out my roots at home.  

I lightly comb my hair back nightly and tie down with a silk scarf.  That usually takes the "cap line" out of my hair.

I set with a dime size amount of Silicon mix and keep my hair super wet with plain water.  Sit under pibbs for 1 hour.  My hair stays moisterized for close to a week. Normally I am on medium heat.  This past weekend I had it on low heat and maybe I wasn't under there long enough because the next morning my hair was frizzy (maybe it didn't dry).  I just read the thread saying that you should let your hair thoroughly cool before removing rollers so I will be mindful of that.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 30, 2009)

^ I have some of those strands, i'm paranoid since I have thyroid disease and it's trying to eat my hair. That makes me feel better that it could just be new strands.

Sharifeh try to roll a little looser (when you do mohawk) just in case, but if you saw some hair with the ponytail method maybe it was just shed hairs or new hair like Bella said.

It use to take me a few hours to roll, but now I try to roll a half hr or a little over 30 mins. i'm trying to get to 20 mins, but that never works there's always a few rollers that just don't want to act right at all.

But practice practice practice.


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 30, 2009)

oh yeah that heat is a killer, I never had any damage but the heat I could feel it in my soul 

that's great you eliminate blowdrying totally, better for your strands.

letting them cool is supposed to set the style, at the salon they never let me cool off they'd get right to it with the flame thrower I mean blowdryer lmao!



SunnyDelight said:


> What the heck - I'm in. This keeps me from being all wishy-washy with my hair - changing styles too often.
> 
> I will roll with the pink magnetic rollers. I use the caps that come with them. After the take-down, I usually just finger comb out the curls and wear my hair back with a headband. They laugh at the Dominican salon when I go in for a set and don't let them blow my curls out. Their heat is just toooooo hot for me. I never even blow out my roots at home.
> 
> ...


----------



## MJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Ladies, I will be offline during January. I will continue roller setting, and I'll give an update when I return in February. Good luck!


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 31, 2009)

*I want to join!*

I hope it's not too late to join the challenge.
1. What rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic rollers

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
I have the KeraCare foam wrap setting lotion.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both, but I am focusing more on health at the moment.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
I will only being using a blowdyer or flatiron on my roots no sooner than 2 months into a stretch. It will probably only be for special occasions.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I will be airdrying usually and other times sitting under a bonnet dryer.

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
A wide tooth comb, paddle brush, and my fingers.


----------



## mswright00 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey ladies, I am very new to this rollersetting thing. I was under the impression that everytime I need to rollerset, that I need to use a setting lotion. Is this true? If not what other products can I use?


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 31, 2009)

Awww 

have a great and safe New Years!





MJ said:


> Ladies, I will be offline during January. I will continue roller setting, and I'll give an update when I return in February. Good luck!


----------



## longhairlover (Dec 31, 2009)

it depends on the type of hold your looking for. I know setting lotions give you better hold for curls, but you can use any leave in conditioner that you like, my personal faves are Salerms treatment for ends, giovanni direct leave in and neutrogena's silk touch leave in.

but there are many to choose, if your curious on other leave ins check out all the pages in this thread, the ladies list their leave ins for rollersetting and there are many options for you.

hth.





mswright00 said:


> Hey ladies, I am very new to this rollersetting thing. I was under the impression that everytime I need to rollerset, that I need to use a setting lotion. Is this true? If not what other products can I use?


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 31, 2009)

Bella_Atl said:


> I noticed "broken" hairs too at first, I was told that they are actually the "new" hairs growing in your hair's natural growth cycle. Because they were too short to curl around the rollers they dried standing up instead of naturally lying down and blending in with the rest of your hair. I see them all the time and my hair is not thinner at all. I would just keep an eye on it.





longhairlover said:


> ^ I have some of those strands, i'm paranoid since I have thyroid disease and it's trying to eat my hair. That makes me feel better that it could just be new strands.
> 
> Sharifeh try to roll a little looser (when you do mohawk) just in case, but if you saw some hair with the ponytail method maybe it was just shed hairs or new hair like Bella said.
> 
> ...




Thanks ladies! At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## Jen-Lise (Dec 31, 2009)

Great challenge!

1. What rollers will you be using? snap on rollers medium and large size
2. What products will you use to set? infusium 23, Aphoghee, Inecto Pure Coconut oil Hair Serum and Rose Water(i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? No way!
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Hooded dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Wide Tooth Comb Denman Brush, Fine Tooth Comb for parting


----------



## Newtogrow (Dec 31, 2009)

longhairlover said:


> for your length I would use the purple rollers, as you stated the smaller rollers are too small for your length, even though you can roll with smaller rollers or use thinner sections.
> 
> when I use purple rollers I use thinner sections of hair, for the grey rollers I use thickers sections and with the black rollers I use even thicker sections.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks. I don't own any purple rollers so I'm not sure how big they are. I'll have to look when I go to the hair store. I do have pink and green. and two other colors that are too big. I used the small ones because essentially my hair will turn out the be a curled afro. Bigger rollers will just give me stretched hair and not a rollerset.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey there!Getting my rollersetting started for New Year's eve party!
Have a great night everyone and be safe!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 1, 2010)

I think the purple are 1 3/4 inches something like that. they will give you a loose bouncy curl. they aren't that large at all.

the purple are the next size after the red rollers. 

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/anmaro.html





Newtogrow said:


> Thanks. I don't own any purple rollers so I'm not sure how big they are. I'll have to look when I go to the hair store. I do have pink and green. and two other colors that are too big. I used the small ones because essentially my hair will turn out the be a curled afro. Bigger rollers will just give me stretched hair and not a rollerset.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 1, 2010)

hope you had fun at your party 

nice rollerset too





Mz.Shug said:


> Hey there!Getting my rollersetting started for New Year's eve party!
> Have a great night everyone and be safe!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 2, 2010)

My roller set is in my signature pic. My avatar in my Instyler results.  Not bad, but I have a lot of practicing ahead of me. Right now, I am only able to do dry roller sets. My wet ones look a HAM!  I use satin rollers to minimize damage and they are easy to sleep in.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 2, 2010)

so will you be airdrying?
the hair can be set either slightly damp airdrying, or wet.





DDTexlaxed said:


> My roller set is in my signature pic. My avatar in my Instyler results. Not bad, but I have a lot of practicing ahead of me. Right now, I am only able to do dry roller sets. My wet ones look a HAM! I use satin rollers to minimize damage and they are easy to sleep in.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 2, 2010)

Going to do a rollerset tomorrow, I'll post pics of the set and the finished result if I remember.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jan 2, 2010)

here's my starting pic.  1st is a rollerset on black magnetic rollers before I combed it.
2nd is after I wrapped.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone!! Happy New Year!!!
Here is my starting picture.  Taken Jan 1st.


----------



## ceebee3 (Jan 2, 2010)

This is a pic from the end of October. I won't have another straight hair pic for another 3 weeks.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Everyone, Happy New Year!! 

I'm going to post starting pics when I get my next relaxer in about a week or so.  Then, I will officially start the challenge and attempt my very first self rollerset.....I'm scared, but I have my DVD, and you guys if I have questions.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 3, 2010)

My starting pics


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 3, 2010)

This is my starting pic taken in November 09. My hair is braided right now so will be starting the challenge a little later.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 4, 2010)

nice starting pics ladies, I have to post a new pic too, I trimmed a week ago so now i'm in between apl and sl.

it's great that all of our hair is already healthy so this challenge should just really push it to superb lengths 

Panamoni don't worry just remember patience and roll up, use slide in clips, don't pull too taut, make sure the hair is smooth on the roller, that's all I can think of right now.


----------



## Bliss806 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 4, 2010)

I will post my starting pic soon because I will be relaxing


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 4, 2010)

I posted my starting pic on pg1 with my original post. I don't think I am gonna wear my rollersets out unless wearing a banana clip because I am trying to gain some thickness and I hate how it looks down without 1/2 weave tracks so I am going to rollerset/saran wrap and put on a wig.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is my first rollerset done on 23 weeks post hair with gray and purple flexirods.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 4, 2010)

that's good the wigs will give your hair a rest, and a rest is always good especially in the winter months. my water is soooo drying no matter what moisturizers I use, 

so wig it up chica 



mzsophisticated26 said:


> I posted my starting pic on pg1 with my original post. I don't think I am gonna wear my rollersets out unless wearing a banana clip because I am trying to gain some thickness and I hate how it looks down without 1/2 weave tracks so I am going to rollerset/saran wrap and put on a wig.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 4, 2010)

looks very nice with each flexirod set I see I really realize I need them in my stash 



LaToya28 said:


> Here is my first rollerset done on 23 weeks post hair with gray and purple flexirods.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 4, 2010)

^^Ditto needing flexirods!

I did my first roller set of the year and it was a wamp wamp. Too much product! HE LTR makes my hair mushy. I used a diluted mix of Narobi foam wrap with water, Chi Silk Infusion, and the HE LTR! I should have left the HE out. My hair was too mushy and soft and I could not get the hair taunt on the rollers. I sprayed it with heat protectant and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. I wrapped it up tightly overnight and it looked ok today, but def not one I'm proud of. I may put it up in a banana clip tomorrow.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am in braids right now ladies (a last minute thing and something I needed to do to get over this growth hump).  I will be taking them down in Feb.  However, after that I will only be roller setting again.  I will keep you posted as things progress.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 4, 2010)

Latoya28, that looks wonderful, it makes me want to buy flexirods as well!


I have a question: how often do you rollersetters clarify? How does it contribute to the bounciness, swang, movement of your rollersets? I feel like now that I rollerset with each wash and I'm using serums, my hair is weighed down, so maybe I should clarify more often?

ETA: I added my starting pic, it's after I think my 3rd rollerset....


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok, so I'm drying my rollerset right now, I didn't use silicon mix to DC this time, I used YTC mud mask and my hair isn't coming out as good. I guess that silicon mix stuff is the truth. I'm also getting deeper into my stretch so things are rough.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 5, 2010)

the less leaveins the better, using one leavein is good, but if your going to do a little cocktail use a dime size of each.






Salsarisma said:


> ^^Ditto needing flexirods!
> 
> I did my first roller set of the year and it was a wamp wamp. Too much product! HE LTR makes my hair mushy. I used a diluted mix of Narobi foam wrap with water, Chi Silk Infusion, and the HE LTR! I should have left the HE out. My hair was too mushy and soft and I could not get the hair taunt on the rollers. I sprayed it with heat protectant and sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. I wrapped it up tightly overnight and it looked ok today, but def not one I'm proud of. I may put it up in a banana clip tomorrow.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 5, 2010)

I clarify when I do my protein treatments which is every other week, I like to make sure the protein has a crisp strand to penetrate.

I use redkens clarifier it's pretty good too.




sharifeh said:


> Latoya28, that looks wonderful, it makes me want to buy flexirods as well!
> 
> 
> I have a question: how often do you rollersetters clarify? How does it contribute to the bounciness, swang, movement of your rollersets? I feel like now that I rollerset with each wash and I'm using serums, my hair is weighed down, so maybe I should clarify more often?
> ...


----------



## panamoni (Jan 6, 2010)

Have I mentioned I'm scared about this challenge...Learning rollerset will be a huge challenge for me -- I'm just afraid that it's going to take too long, and my hair will become tangled and it will look messy.  

Anyway, I'm getting my relaxer this weekend, and about two weeks after that, I will try my first rollerset (though I've become very fond of airdrying and bunning, so it's going to take a lot for me to start and stick with this challenge).  My rollersetting DVD is sittnig there waiting for me to watch it.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't be scared! You'll fall in love with rollersetting! It also took me awhile to muster up the strength to start but it's great! It's really not that bad, it's difficult to get good technique, but we are all working on it!






panamoni said:


> Have I mentioned I'm scared about this challenge...Learning rollerset will be a huge challenge for me -- I'm just afraid that it's going to take too long, and my hair will become tangled and it will look messy.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting my relaxer this weekend, and about two weeks after that, I will try my first rollerset (though I've become very fond of airdrying and bunning, so it's going to take a lot for me to start and stick with this challenge).  My rollersetting DVD is sittnig there waiting for me to watch it.


----------



## missfreshlala (Jan 7, 2010)

1. What rollers will you be using?
*I will be using plastic rollers with end wraps on them*

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
*I use lotta body setting lotion, and ors hair lotion before i put the rollers in.
*
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
*I want to achieve thicker, healthier hair and retain length*

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
*No blowdryer at all.*

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
*I use a hooded dryer for about 15 and let it airdry the rest of the way and take the rollers out in the morning.*

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
*Wide tooth comb and i use my fingers to separate the curls*


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 7, 2010)

Here's my starting pic from December 2009 length check!
I will be starting with ponytail rollersets cause I'm too lazy to do full ones.
Anyone have any tips on ponyrollersetting?


----------



## ilah (Jan 7, 2010)

Me, me, me!  I want in please if it's not too late.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 7, 2010)

Can I join?.  I have been doing my rollers for 7 weeks

1. What rollers will you be using? 2" black magnetic rollers

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Leave ins like herbal essences LTR, Chi Silk Infusion

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? To be able to do them really well myself.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
When i have growth i use a blow dryer

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Pibbs 512

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Ratail comb to do rollers ( not the smallest one available)


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 8, 2010)

no it's not too late 
don't forget to post a starting pic and what you'll be doing to achieve the rollersets.





ilah said:


> Me, me, me! I want in please if it's not too late.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 8, 2010)

:notworthy hail to the queen of beautiful hair 

it is an honor to have you in this challenge.

I love you roller pic.....and the starting pic lovely 





gissellr78 said:


> Can I join?. I have been doing my rollers for 7 weeks
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using? 2" black magnetic rollers
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 8, 2010)

i'll be honest and at first you may hate anything rollerset related because it can be a pain, 

so don't give up and lots of patience, roll up, use slide in clips or bobby pins specifically for rollersetting (sold at sallys).

we are all here if you have any questions.





panamoni said:


> Have I mentioned I'm scared about this challenge...Learning rollerset will be a huge challenge for me -- I'm just afraid that it's going to take too long, and my hair will become tangled and it will look messy.
> 
> Anyway, I'm getting my relaxer this weekend, and about two weeks after that, I will try my first rollerset (though I've become very fond of airdrying and bunning, so it's going to take a lot for me to start and stick with this challenge). My rollersetting DVD is sittnig there waiting for me to watch it.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 9, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> :notworthy hail to the queen of beautiful hair
> 
> it is an honor to have you in this challenge.
> 
> I love you roller pic.....and the starting pic lovely



You are soo silly girl!

I decided to do this myself because my aunt that did my rollers got diagnosed with breast cancer and i didn't want to bother her at all.....i must say it gets easier with practice.


Oh a great tip that someone posted ( sorry don't remember who) was wetting the rollers...OMG it makes a great difference in how smooth the hair comes out.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 9, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> You are soo silly girl!
> 
> I decided to do this myself because my aunt that did my rollers got diagnosed with breast cancer and i didn't want to bother her at all.....i must say it gets easier with practice.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip, I will be trying this.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 9, 2010)

Are most of you girls washing your hair every week or two weeks, to keep it straight longer?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 9, 2010)

i am sitting under the dryer now trying to attempt a spiral set with yellow snap on rollers. my rolling skills are a mess, these rollers are going all kinds of directions....lol. if the results come out okay then i will post pics.
 Here are pics of my first spiral set, I need to fluff it out more and pull the curls loose. I think I like snaps on rollers.


----------



## uofmpanther (Jan 9, 2010)

1. What rollers will you be using?
Magnetic (I will switch back to ceramic magnetic when my hair is longer), cross-wrap wet wraps (easier for me to get my roots straight than regular wet wrap), and I will try curlformers at least once this year.  
http://www.irbysbeautysupply.com/images/graphics/rollersmag.jpg

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Keracare Foam Wrap.  For wet wraps, I add Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in to the Keracare.
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/texasbeautysupplycom_2088_14297659
http://a1468.g.akamai.net/f/1468/580/1d/pics.Drugstore.com/prodimg/158104/200.jpg

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both!

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
I don't have the coordination to blowdry my roots   When I get around 6 weeks post, I will flatiron my roots, if necessary.  

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Hooded - They call him Mr. Pibbs!

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Wide tooth comb to detangle.  Fine tooth comb to smooth around roller.  Metal roller clips for roller set / Longer metal clips for Wrap sets.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 10, 2010)

your set came out nice, i'm scared to attempt a spiral set but eventually i'll try, but rolling in different directions like you did is how I read you do spirals even with a curling iron, it gives it a natural look.




mzsophisticated26 said:


> i am sitting under the dryer now trying to attempt a spiral set with yellow snap on rollers. my rolling skills are a mess, these rollers are going all kinds of directions....lol. if the results come out okay then i will post pics.
> Here are pics of my first spiral set, I need to fluff it out more and pull the curls loose. I think I like snaps on rollers.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 10, 2010)

i'm very sorry to hear about your aunt, may everything work out for her.

I use to wet my rollers when I use to towel dry my hair and it would start to dry too fast before I rolled, but now I don't towel dry my hair at all, the more wet my hair is the longer it takes to dry. 

but starting out wetting the rollers is good.




gissellr78 said:


> You are soo silly girl!
> 
> I decided to do this myself because my aunt that did my rollers got diagnosed with breast cancer and i didn't want to bother her at all.....i must say it gets easier with practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## happylife (Jan 10, 2010)

I am going to do a rollerset tonight or Monday night with rubberbands. 
I am a little excited and nervous at the same time...any sugestions or cautionary tales about doing this?


TIA!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 10, 2010)

HL, do you mean that you are going to do a ponytail rollerset using rubberbands? If so, I'm not sure that I would do it. I have a hard enough time cutting them from my daughter's hair so I wouldn't dare try it on my own. Ouchless bands would be better


----------



## happylife (Jan 10, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> HL, do you mean that you are going to do a ponytail rollerset using rubberbands? If so, I'm not sure that I would do it. I have a hard enough time cutting them from my daughter's hair so I wouldn't dare try it on my own. Ouchless bands would be better



Thanks for the tip! The package say they are elastic.


----------



## happylife (Jan 11, 2010)

I am a little down about my roller setting results. I bunned mostly all dec. and I planned to do this wonderful looking rollerset but it is not so hot. Its extra fluffy with no curl after sitting under the dryer with my hair wrapped after taking out my rollers. I had lots of broken hairs on top of that!

I am not a very good diy person. I want to learn without having any major setbacks.

I am gonna get some sleep and wake up and keep myself busy so I won't be concern about the fiasco sitting on top of my head right now.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 11, 2010)

ok so where did you notice the breaking? was it from the ponytail section? or from the rollers?

what leave ins did you use, and roller size?

once you wrap the curls gonna drop you'll just have extra fluffy hair, to get some curl look back I put my hair up as if i'm doing a ponytail, twist the hair around and pin it up, wrap with a scarf and in the am I have some curls/waves.







happylife said:


> I am a little down about my roller setting results. I bunned mostly all dec. and I planned to do this wonderful looking rollerset but it is not so hot. Its extra fluffy with no curl after sitting under the dryer with my hair wrapped after taking out my rollers. I had lots of broken hairs on top of that!
> 
> I am not a very good diy person. I want to learn without having any major setbacks.
> 
> I am gonna get some sleep and wake up and keep myself busy so I won't be concern about the fiasco sitting on top of my head right now.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 11, 2010)

happylife said:


> I am a little down about my roller setting results. I bunned mostly all dec. and I planned to do this wonderful looking rollerset but it is not so hot. Its extra fluffy with no curl after sitting under the dryer with my hair wrapped after taking out my rollers. I had lots of broken hairs on top of that!
> 
> I am not a very good diy person. I want to learn without having any major setbacks.
> 
> I am gonna get some sleep and wake up and keep myself busy so I won't be concern about the fiasco sitting on top of my head right now.



Did you pre-soak the elastics in some kind of oil? Doing that helps keep it from drying out under the dryer, tightening up, and then ripping out your hair when you take them out.
And when you took out the elastics, did you cut them out or pull them out?

About the puffiness, just wrap it nice and tight and it'll probably be better. I'm convinced that there's almost no rollersetting goof up that a good overnight wrap won't fix.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 11, 2010)

unique4lyfe33 said:


> Are most of you girls washing your hair every week or two weeks, to keep it straight longer?



I'm still washing and DCing every week.


----------



## questionable (Jan 11, 2010)

Ladies-
I have a quick question...I am going to do my wash and rollerset today, then I will post my starting pic (I have had plenty of hat hair days lately) so I haven't gotten around to posting.   

I would like to know if I could use the HairVeda whipped cream & ends hydration as a leave in.

I ordered this cream a few months back and I am not sure how to use it.  It appears to be a bit too creamy to use on my ends..Im afraid I will lose my curls and it smells too good to let it sit and go to waste.

Any advice?


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 11, 2010)

I personally haven't used hairveda's products but is the conditioner you mention a leave in?

if so I say try it out but use it sparingly, too much and you may end up with greasy limp rollerset.

if it's not a leave in conditioner then I wouldn't use it for rollersetting.





questionable said:


> Ladies-
> I have a quick question...I am going to do my wash and rollerset today, then I will post my starting pic (I have had plenty of hat hair days lately) so I haven't gotten around to posting.
> 
> I would like to know if I could use the HairVeda whipped cream & ends hydration as a leave in.
> ...


----------



## LushLox (Jan 11, 2010)

I broke my hood dryer so I've not been able to participate in this challenge unfortunately, but I've got my new baby, so will be doing a fresh rollerset this week!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ awww man, I know you were mad, I tell ya these hair dryers are cheaply made.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 11, 2010)

Mad doesn't quite cover it, but I blame myself for being careless  won't be happening again!


----------



## questionable (Jan 11, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I personally haven't used hairveda's products but is the conditioner you mention a leave in?
> 
> if so I say try it out but use it sparingly, too much and you may end up with greasy limp rollerset.
> 
> if it's not a leave in conditioner then I wouldn't use it for rollersetting.


 
This product is used a lot with the baggying method as a moisturizer.  

I posted a thread to get some reviews on this product.  From the replies that I've received, some of the ladies have had success using this cream as a leave-in and some have only used it on dry hair for their moisturizer before sealing their ends.

I will try it next and I will post my results.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 11, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> Oh a great tip that someone posted ( sorry don't remember who) was wetting the rollers...OMG it makes a great difference in how smooth the hair comes out.



This is GREAT...I did it this morning and my rollerset was alot smoother...

OT - I put this in another thread but I used Silicon Mix (for the 1st time ....this stuff almost had me poppin' and lockin' ...) My hair was "bigger" (volume-wise) than normal...this is definitely in tha' rotation


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a stressful rollerset yesterday. I washed, Dced, and did a mohawk trying to do buildable beauty's anchor method but I had a bad migraine. I thought about just air drying, but my hair comes out crunchy air dried, so I did a mediocre set. It still came out okay. lol some parts were a little frizzy
ponytail sets make my roots straighter but mohawk sets dry so much faster


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah the section where the ponytail holder takes forever to dry, I don't do the ponytail method, I stick with the old school methods.

but at least it still came out ok.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 11, 2010)

^^ Ya the actual roller set part is still a huge headache for me but it will get better. I still love the results, so much better than air drying. I bun after I rollerset but I love the way my hair feels. I think I need more of the 2 inch gray rollers. I mainly use those. I have trouble getting my rolls neat. And my parts are a hot mess.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 11, 2010)

rollersets really hold in moisture, and that's why I love them so. they are just time consuming.


----------



## happylife (Jan 12, 2010)

hello ladies-

here are some photos of my results from my rollerset:

i used elastic bands and parted my hair into 6 sections..three in the front, one in the center and 2 in the back.








i was not initially 100% in love with the outcome, but no use in pouting over it too long.

i have since started digging it. i had it in a messy half up half down style today. a few people who i see almost everyday made positive comments on the length. i reminded them that it may seem odd that hair is as long as it is to them maybe because i wear wet buns quite a bit.














i am twisting my head at funny angle to capture enough light to make these photos. sorry for the poor quality of my photos. i dont have a flash. 

thanks for all of the input on this thread. its enpowering to be able to learn how to create beautiful styles at home.


----------



## happylife (Jan 12, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ok so where did you notice the breaking? was it from the ponytail section? or from the rollers?
> 
> what leave ins did you use, and roller size?
> 
> once you wrap the curls gonna drop you'll just have extra fluffy hair, to get some curl look back I put my hair up as if i'm doing a ponytail, twist the hair around and pin it up, wrap with a scarf and in the am I have some curls/waves.


 
hello longhairlover!

i am not sure where the breakage came from. there were several 3 inch or so long hairs on my floor and bathroom counter after i was done. i have not located where they came from just yet. i am thinking it may be the mid of my hair.

no, i didnt use any leave in cond. i used mizani wrap foam,a paul mitchell volumizing spray and some redken heat glide on my ends. they looked shiny and moist on the roller, but the ponytail sections were pretty crispy when i tried to comb thru the each section.

i used some pretty huge rollers on the rim of my hairline. i dont know the diameter of the roller, but i have pics of them posted up in  my hair in this thread. i also used the next size smaller rollers in the mid of my head. these didnt hold a wave or curl either sadly.


totally open to suggestions!
thanks for helping me navigate through this.... you are pretty awesome!


----------



## happylife (Jan 12, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Did you pre-soak the elastics in some kind of oil? Doing that helps keep it from drying out under the dryer, tightening up, and then ripping out your hair when you take them out.
> And when you took out the elastics, did you cut them out or pull them out?
> 
> About the puffiness, just wrap it nice and tight and it'll probably be better. I'm convinced that there's almost no rollersetting goof up that a good overnight wrap won't fix.


 

thanks for the tips! i will mos def be soaking next time! great tip. 

to answer your question, i cut them out.

 i bought bright color elastic bands so i wouldn't have a hard time distinguishing between my hair and the band when it came time to snip snip.

the breakage was mostly symetrical 3 inch or so long hairs all formed in the shape of the  rollers in the mid of my hair.

thanks again for the tip!

very ot: i love your siggie! i actually remember being in college in my dorm watching that episode with other girls on my floor. i always thought those people were fake until i had a classmate actually go on the show and what they were discussing was actually true......ok back to rollersetting


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 12, 2010)

This past Sunday for the first time I did not section my hair before rollersetting it. I just detangled and started rolling!!! The set came out good and I lost less hair by doing the random roller placement instead of sectioned roller placement.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 12, 2010)

i've had crunchy sets myself at times, and mostly the culprit was my leave in and or using too high of a heat, I was using 60-65 degrees on my dryer which was too hot, so I lowered that to 50-55 which yields a soft set, I guess that would be medium on a tabletop dryer for those that use them.

mixing too many different leave ins, i've noticed is also a problem and causes those crispy sets, try to use one or two the most but make sure they are creamy types, 

the wrap lotions can cause crispy sets depending on amount used and mousse can also cause crispy sets too, so combined with wrapping lotion would be double the crisp imo.

if you want to use a heat protectant i'd use john frieda's serums, they are light and should mix well with wrapping lotion.




happylife said:


> hello longhairlover!
> 
> i am not sure where the breakage came from. there were several 3 inch or so long hairs on my floor and bathroom counter after i was done. i have not located where they came from just yet. i am thinking it may be the mid of my hair.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 12, 2010)

Are you ladies moisturizing your hair in between sets? I feel I have to since I'm so deep into a relaxer stretch. 
Thanks ladies for all the tips such as wetting the roller and soaking the elastics in oil. Great ideas, I'm going to try next time.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 12, 2010)

ladies my spiral set only lasted about a day because i did not pin curl when I went to bed, also I notice that my ends seemed really tangled and I was losing alot of hair when finger combing. So now I need to go back practicing on mohawk method because spiral sets may give me a major setback. I am shooting for APL by June.


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ I only use castor oil and joico color therapy styling oil between sets. Water based moisturizers do not work well for me.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried the ceramic rollers?


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jan 12, 2010)

Checking in. I haven't been rollersetting.Just have my hair in a french roll. My job is holding a big banquet this Sat. so I'll rollerset then. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 12, 2010)

I just did the worst rollerset of my life! i'm sooooo mad right now.
I was reading a blog and it was saying to make sure to use end papers because they protect your ends from the hot clips.
now normally I stay FAAAAR away from end papers because of past bad experiences with them.

so today I decided to try at them again, I go to sally's buy the jumbo end papers, wash, condition and proceed with the rollerset.

as I thought my hair is not smooth on the rollers, when I was trying to apply the end papers some of the hair would fall out of it, I couldn't fold them on some of the sections, just a nightmare, so i'm under the dryer anticipating a bad outcome or frizzy f'd up ends and ripply hair because some of the strands are not smooth and I refused to try to smooth them, how could I smooth them anyway with the darn end papers.

so ladies stay away from end papers!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 12, 2010)

I could see how spirals and straw sets can cause severe tangles. that sucks, I would say if you do them again before washing use a detangling spray like just for me or something.

this hair setting stuff can be real annoying.




mzsophisticated26 said:


> ladies my spiral set only lasted about a day because i did not pin curl when I went to bed, also I notice that my ends seemed really tangled and I was losing alot of hair when finger combing. So now I need to go back practicing on mohawk method because spiral sets may give me a major setback. I am shooting for APL by June.


----------



## questionable (Jan 12, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I just did the worst rollerset of my life! i'm sooooo mad right now.
> I was reading a blog and it was saying to make sure to use end papers because they protect your ends from the hot clips.
> now normally I stay FAAAAR away from end papers because of past bad experiences with them.
> 
> ...



Don't let todays rollerset ruin your day...you could always do a silk wrap to smooth out your hair afterwards.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 12, 2010)

^^your right questionable, I have an issue with trying to perfect everything and when things go bad, I get mad. 

thank you for the support 

and I will make sure to set that box of end papers on fire outside somewhere lol!


----------



## questionable (Jan 12, 2010)

I know what you mean..especially since you have to sit under the dryer forever, you want the end results to be perfect.


----------



## panamoni (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my starting pic.  Will start rollersetting either this weekend or next.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 12, 2010)

LHL...How long do you stay under the dryer?

I am considering getting a Pibbs or Pibbish type dryer...


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 13, 2010)

I would like to join. Since I'm on my phone I'll have to answer the questions later. I'm thinking I'll only be in this challenge a few months. I'll be back.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 14, 2010)

i set it to 50 mins on 50-55 degrees, but on 60-65 it dries under 50 mins, but it's a tad too hot at 60 degrees except for when I deep condition.



sqzbly1908 said:


> LHL...How long do you stay under the dryer?
> 
> I am considering getting a Pibbs or Pibbish type dryer...


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 14, 2010)

it's crazy because to me the ends were even smoother than without the using the end papers, and believe me I smooth those ends on the rollers, I guess the end papers do serve a purpose.

the rollerset came out good too, i'm shocked because I thought it would be disastrous.



questionable said:


> I know what you mean..especially since you have to sit under the dryer forever, you want the end results to be perfect.


----------



## questionable (Jan 14, 2010)

^^^So I guess you wont be setting that box of end papers on fire after all...that's good to know that it helps to use end papers even with the magnetic rollers.

Thanks LHL...maybe I'll try this method on my next wash day.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 14, 2010)

lol!!! I just can't let the end papers defeat me 
if you try it just beware, it's a challenge when using them on yourself so go in with lots of patience. beware.



questionable said:


> ^^^So I guess you wont be setting that box of end papers on fire after all...that's good to know that it helps to use end papers even with the magnetic rollers.
> 
> Thanks LHL...maybe I'll try this method on my next wash day.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm getting nervous after reading these posts. I went out and bought 8 packs of flexi rods. I'm about to attempt my first one now.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 14, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> i set it to 50 mins on 50-55 degrees, but on 60-65 it dries under 50 mins, but it's a tad too hot at 60 degrees except for when I deep condition.


 
Wow...then that means that my rollersets will be dry in 20 minutes!!!!  That did it for me...going to buy it! - Thanks!


----------



## TeeDee66 (Jan 14, 2010)

Please sign me up for the roller challenge.

1. What rollers will you be using?    I'm using the beige and yellow magnetic rollers.  I'm getting new roller pins because if the rubber tips are damaged, my hair gets snagged. 

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Using Africa's Best Leave in Conditioner with Elasta QP Mango Butter Moisturizer

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
 I would like to achieve length and thickness with no split ends.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?

Yes, blowdrying as needed.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
I'm using a bonnet dryer.  It's takes up less storage space and it's all I have.  

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
 I use a hard rubber wide pick and spray some oil sheen  as a finishing touch.  


GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 15, 2010)

oh yeah, and I don't towel dry my hair once I rinse out my conditioner I add my leave in and don't wring the hair, it's wet enough for me to do my whole head and it stays wet, to me over saturating the hair with water just causes it to take longer to dry.

and the bigger the rollers you'll be dry even quicker.





sqzbly1908 said:


> Wow...then that means that my rollersets will be dry in 20 minutes!!!! That did it for me...going to buy it! - Thanks!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 15, 2010)

don't get nervous, I tried with the end papers again today and it was easier to do this time than the first time.

how much did you pay for your flexirods? i'm trying to find somewhere that sells them in bulk.




Salsarisma said:


> I'm getting nervous after reading these posts. I went out and bought 8 packs of flexi rods. I'm about to attempt my first one now.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 15, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I just did the worst rollerset of my life! i'm sooooo mad right now.
> I was reading a blog and it was saying to make sure to use end papers because they protect your ends from the hot clips.
> now normally I stay FAAAAR away from end papers because of past bad experiences with them.
> 
> ...




To the bold, I use end papers will all of my rollersets.  They actually help smooth the ends and makes it easier to grasp any shorter hairs.  Personally I would never do a wet set without end papers.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 15, 2010)

yeah I am drying my set now, and I used the end papers again, I guess it takes getting use to since i've never used them.

But your right they really do smooth those ends even better than when I smooth them on the roller without them.

so I guess i'll keep using them, as I tell others practice will have to make perfect eventually using the end papers.

So I retract the stay away from end papers comment 
I was typing while under the influence of rollerset rage 





janeemat said:


> [/B]
> 
> To the bold, I use end papers will all of my rollersets. They actually help smooth the ends and makes it easier to grasp any shorter hairs. Personally I would never do a wet set without end papers.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2010)

I remember back in the day when my mama and'em would use end papers when setting with (can't remember the name - the wire type rollers that had the brush inside) ....

hmmm....I may have to give them a try again...


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 15, 2010)

^^I think you'll like your ends even better after trying them


----------



## questionable (Jan 15, 2010)

Now I'm really getting anxious for wash day to try this end paper thing.  

Are you folding the end paper on the ends of the hair the way we would do if we were using the mesh rollers?


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 15, 2010)

i'm gonna try to take pics for example and put them up tomorrow.

I fold my paper above the ends, smooth the exposed ends onto the roller then pull the end paper to cover the whole end then I roll up.

i'm sure others may do it differently.

for me for some reason I can't get the papers on the middle nape area right (it's always that last roller in the middle section), so today I just didn't put the end paper on that piece.





questionable said:


> Now I'm really getting anxious for wash day to try this end paper thing.
> 
> Are you folding the end paper on the ends of the hair the way we would do if we were using the mesh rollers?


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 15, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I was typing while under the influence of rollerset rage



rollerset rage is no joke girl! 

It is frustrating rollersetting sometimes and if I posted right after, I would be negative too!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah that's gonna be my new term for it "rollerset rage"







sharifeh said:


> rollerset rage is no joke girl!
> 
> It is frustrating rollersetting sometimes and if I posted right after, I would be negative too!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey ladies! I have a question. I tried my first flexi rod set and it was not too great. I think I may have used too much Narobi foam wrap. My curls were too tight and crunchy. And two days later, my hair is hard and when I touch it, long pieces are coming out. The ends are tangled and I have some single strand knots. I plan to detangle well and cowash today. Hopefully this won't be a set back for me.

How do you ladies get soft flexi curls with a little hold. Also, what's the best method for separating the curls. I've watched Gabbana girl(sp?) and lots of other Youtube videos, but mine did not come out so great:-( thanks in advance!


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 17, 2010)

I used purple flexirods on dry hair.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 17, 2010)

Salarisma, 
What size rods did you use? If your curls are too tight you might need to go up in size. The crunchiness might have been due to the Nairobi. Did you use any oil? 

I tend to use a lot of product when I do my sets and they still come out bouncy and shiny. I don't get much hold though. For my last one (above) I airdried my hair w/Giovanni leave-in, BB Oil moisturizer, and CoCasta oil. Then I put in the rods.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jan 17, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Salarisma,
> What size rods did you use? If your curls are too tight you might need to go up in size. The crunchiness might have been due to the Nairobi. Did you use any oil?
> 
> I tend to use a lot of product when I do my sets and they still come out bouncy and shiny. I don't get much hold though. For my last one (above) I airdried my hair w/Giovanni leave-in, BB Oil moisturizer, and CoCasta oil. Then I put in the rods.



I used red flexi rods. I've never thought about using them on dry hair! I was hoping for small crazy spirals, but big and poofy too. I don't know if that makes sense? Based on what you used, I may have erred by opting to moisturize after the set was dry?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 17, 2010)

Will be doing a set today.  Going to DC on dry hair and see how that works.

Nice set LaToya


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Will be doing a set today.  Going to DC on dry hair and see how that works.



I love dcing on dry hair.
let us know how it goes.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 17, 2010)

i've noticed that people seperate them with oil on their fingertips to eliminate frizz and breakage.

when you seperate them twirl them around your finger (index) so that they stay in the formation of the way you curled them.

use less product see if that works, if not switch to a leave in instead of wrapping lotions.



Salsarisma said:


> Hey ladies! I have a question. I tried my first flexi rod set and it was not too great. I think I may have used too much Narobi foam wrap. My curls were too tight and crunchy. And two days later, my hair is hard and when I touch it, long pieces are coming out. The ends are tangled and I have some single strand knots. I plan to detangle well and cowash today. Hopefully this won't be a set back for me.
> 
> How do you ladies get soft flexi curls with a little hold. Also, what's the best method for separating the curls. I've watched Gabbana girl(sp?) and lots of other Youtube videos, but mine did not come out so great:-( thanks in advance!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 17, 2010)

LaToya, love the set and your haircut.


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Jan 17, 2010)

*I would like to join this challenge.

1. What rollers will you be using? Large magnetic rollers.
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) A light leave in.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Health and length.
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? I will not blow dry.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) Large tooth comb, fine tooth comb, roller end paper. *


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 17, 2010)

Checking in!
I've been rollersetting my hair every week, even though I guess I suck at checking in. The sets have been coming out well though and I've been happy with them. 

But this week...
This week, I did a pretty crummy job. I did a bad job diluting my lottabody, so my hair came out kind of crunchy. I also did a bad job when I was drying my hair under my hood dryer...I didn't modulate the heat correctly, so I stayed too long on high. So my hair came out dry-ish AND crunchy. So of course, combing it out afterwards was almost nightmarish...just random knots everywhere. 
I moisturized my hair thoroughly and wrapped it up, so I think it'll be fine. 

But next week, I'm going back to basics...I went home for three weeks, and during that time, I was using plain water mixed with conditioner for my sets and they came out great. So that's what I'm going to go back to doing. No more lottabody for a while. And I need to get back into the swing of using my hood dryer correctly.

ETA: I took my hair out of the wrap, and no..it was not okay. It was even worse than before.
I'm under my steamer now, DCing again. I don't like to DC two days in a row, but I couldn't just let that mess sit atop my head. 
I'm going to rollerset again after I'm done with the DC, but no lottabody and on low heat.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 17, 2010)

I recorded myself doing my rollers. As soon as my DH puts it together because i ran out of memory is abt 20 mins ...I will show you guys...but please don't laugh at all my funny faces and when i almost knocked them off my head


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 17, 2010)

^^ Thanks giselle. Can't wait to see it.

@choasbutterfly: You are a trooper for going at it again the next day!!!

What happened when you took the wrap down? How is it possible that it was that bad?


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 17, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I used red flexi rods. I've never thought about using them on dry hair! I was hoping for small crazy spirals, but big and poofy too. I don't know if that makes sense? Based on what you used, I may have erred by opting to moisturize after the set was dry?


 
I agree with LHL, you might need to switch to a leave-in instead of the Nairobi. That may make your set come out more moisturized. Using them on dry hair is another option as long as your hair stays smooth while drying. Let us know how your next one comes out.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 17, 2010)

So I finally took my braids and I washed, DCed and roller set. I put up a picture. I am still practicing to set wet hair.


----------



## happylife (Jan 17, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> I recorded myself doing my rollers. As soon as my DH puts it together because i ran out of memory is abt 20 mins ...I will show you guys...but please don't laugh at all my funny faces and when i almost knocked them off my head



Thanks for doing this!


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 17, 2010)

for this to be a practice set, it looks fab. like the roller colors too, i'm trying to collect each and every roller color lol!



Day Dreamer said:


> So I finally took my braids and I washed, DCed and roller set. I put up a picture. I am still practicing to set wet hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah I think this past week has been crummy rollerset week  don't worry your not alone 

I finally noticed myself that you get crunchy sets from high heat.

sorry you had to start over, 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!
> I've been rollersetting my hair every week, even though I guess I suck at checking in. The sets have been coming out well though and I've been happy with them.
> 
> But this week...
> ...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 17, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ^^ Thanks giselle. Can't wait to see it.
> 
> @choasbutterfly: You are a trooper for going at it again the next day!!!
> 
> What happened when you took the wrap down? How is it possible that it was that bad?



When I took off my scarf, my hair was really dull..that was the first sign, because normally, my wraps are shiny.
Then, I started combing, and I could hear the comb going through my hair...making that...scritching sound. It was even rougher and dryer than yesterday. 
And when I ran my fingers through my hair, it felt like I was playing in some dry, old, savannah grass. 
It was BAD! 

The good news is that the new rollerset is done and is much better than yesterday's. I'm gonna go silk wrap it now and that'll be that for the rest of the week, amen.


----------



## TeeDee66 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sounds like you need a different leave in conditioner. It's just a suggestion but you may want to try spraying some oil sheen or touching in some moisturizer before you come out.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 18, 2010)

http://todamujerlatina.blogspot.com/2010/01/rollersetting-trying-to-get-it-perfect.html

hi all i posted the video of me trying to roller set. I had to make the video small to post ( i dont know wth am doing ) lol....The quality is not the best but i tried.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 18, 2010)

^^ Thanks giselle! I'm watching now! I love your choice of music


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 18, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ^^ Thanks giselle! I'm watching now! I love your choice of music




That was my husband lol i actually was thinking of keeping it mute but i have no idea how to do it lol


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey Friends...still rollersetting...Below is a posting of how I set my hair (I alternate between red, purple and gray)...this is from 11/2008....

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=303553&page=5


----------



## aymone (Jan 18, 2010)

I want to be in for this challenge. I have seen a few ladies on here who have achieved great lengths with rollersetting. I was going to accomplish this challenge by going to this really nice Dominican Salon called Claudia's in Silver Springs, MD. But I will go from time to time, it's just that I also bought the rollersetting DVD from Macherie HealthyTextures, so I decided I should and by the time I get to be gr8 I will probably have my Pibbs 514 by then. OOOOHHHH.

1. What rollers will you be using?

I'm using magnetic rollers that I bought from Sallys, the grey and the purple ones

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

I bought lottabody setting lotion today because that's what they do at Claudia's when I go. However, I have noticed that Macherie uses Neutrogena triple moisture leave in and they she puts water in a spray bottle. So after I try both methods I will decide which one is best.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

I want to achieve length because since growing my hair in 2006 ( late 2006) I am not happy with my results because I always end up trimming and trimming. So I want to rollerset and then bun my hair all week.

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? 

No I don't think that I will!

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

I will be using a hooded dryer, the kind they sell at Sally's. I am hoping to get my pibbs  by my birthday next month.

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

I will be using a fine tooth comb. I am pretty much following the directions in the Healthy textures DVD. If you don't have it and don't know how to roller set well get your copy. Even if you don't learn anything, looking at her gorgeous hair is inspiring.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 18, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> http://todamujerlatina.blogspot.com/2010/01/rollersetting-trying-to-get-it-perfect.html
> 
> hi all i posted the video of me trying to roller set. I had to make the video small to post ( i dont know wth am doing ) lol....The quality is not the best but i tried.




Girl please - that is a good video...shucks it is better than the majority of the vids I have seen on you tube...great tutorial


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 18, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Girl please - that is a good video...shucks it is better than the majority of the vids I have seen on you tube...great tutorial




 is blurry....My husband is trying to fix it.  I hope it can help the ladies having a hard time.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 18, 2010)

nice vid, I need a darn video camera.
I didn't know you had a blog, i'm gonna follow it 




gissellr78 said:


> http://todamujerlatina.blogspot.com/2010/01/rollersetting-trying-to-get-it-perfect.html
> 
> hi all i posted the video of me trying to roller set. I had to make the video small to post ( i dont know wth am doing ) lol....The quality is not the best but i tried.


----------



## WriterGirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello Ladies:

I want to join in this challenge. I made my 2009 Goal of SL but my current regimen is to blow dry and then flat iron and I think my ends are not benefiting from the excessive heat. I want to keep retaining length so I'm going to start roller setting, I think it will help me.

1. What rollers will you be using? 
Magnetic (currently red and yellow may get some purple ones)

 2. What products will you use to set? 
CHI silk infusion, Elasta QP Design Foam, diluted Lottabody 

 3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Both. Health and Length

 4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
Will flat-iron roots after 8+ weeks

 5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Currently using Hot Tools Professional hood dryer (but I want a Pibbs if I get good at this )

 6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Clips, fine and wide tooth comb

----------

I haven't done this since college so first I decided to do a roller set before I jumped all in (lol). 

After I flat-ironed the roots and then did a saran wrap, it looked okay for 11 weeks post. 

I'll wrap it tonight and put Elasta QP mango butter on my edges to lay down the new growth. 

Here are my pic results (ignore my raggedy ends, lol)







What I learned from this first roller set: 

I don't think I got my ends wet enough (I used spray bottle but I didn't totally saturate from root to ends--I think this is why my rollerset came out sort of dry).

I need to find a quality rat-tail comb, the one that I had is really cheap and some of the teeth are melded together so I couldn't use it. I think if I had of smoothed the hair out more, it would have made a difference.

I used CHI silk infusion and then Elasta QP design foam plus the diluted Lottabody I think the foam and Lottabody made my hair crunchy (I think I used too much). Next time, I'll just stick with the CHI and use water--maybe read through this thread again and find other stuff to use.

I'm looking forward to learning more about roller setting from you ladies! I think is going to help me make my 2010 APL goal.

I'll be sure to check in with updates and what I've learned has worked for me!

xoxo


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 18, 2010)

your right some of the youtube vids the people just talk tooooo much, I like that Gisselle got right to the point.




sqzbly1908 said:


> Girl please - that is a good video...shucks it is better than the majority of the vids I have seen on you tube...great tutorial


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 18, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> your right some of the youtube vids the people just talk tooooo much, I like that Gisselle got right to the point.



I was too shy to talk lmao.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 18, 2010)

lmao! awww that's ok, i'm sure you've seen youtube vids where the people have gone on and on for about 10mins then only spend 5 on the actual styling I hate that.

i'm shy too, whenever I finally get a camera I probably won't talk either or if I do i'll keep it to a minimum.





gissellr78 said:


> I was too shy to talk lmao.


----------



## questionable (Jan 19, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> I recorded myself doing my rollers. As soon as my DH puts it together because i ran out of memory is abt 20 mins ...I will show you guys...but please don't laugh at all my funny faces and when i almost knocked them off my head



Great video Gissellr78.  It's amazing that you completed a WL rollerset so effortlessly in under 20 minutes.  Job well done !!!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 19, 2010)

hey ladies. I have a small problem that I am hoping that yall can help me with. When I do my roller sets, even though I sit under the dryer for 45 mins to dry properly, I am ending up with damp ends. What can I do to fix this? 

TIA


----------



## panamoni (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Ladies!!! 

I did it! I rollerset my hair for the first time on Saturday!  I'm so excited.  I'll be back to post pics this evening.  I put in Macherieamore's DVD, and I rollerset my hair while watching it.  It wasn't as hard as I thought it would be.  Detangling and parting were no problem at all (being 1 week post probably helped), and it didn't take too long either.  

I finished up with a saran wrap to wear it straight, and I was happy with the results.  

Still not sure if it's worth it over air drying, which is effortless, but I liked the results.  

Thanks for all of your support and encouragement.  I'm officially a rollersetter.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 19, 2010)

what kind of dryer are you using? if your using a tabletop then you'd have to sit waaaay longer than 45 mins for some reason they take too long to dry the hair fully.



Day Dreamer said:


> hey ladies. I have a small problem that I am hoping that yall can help me with. When I do my roller sets, even though I sit under the dryer for 45 mins to dry properly, I am ending up with damp ends. What can I do to fix this?
> 
> TIA


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats! Panamoni glad you had a successful rollerset.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 19, 2010)

Yayy!!! How is the macherie dvd? I've been looking for that DVD all over the place. 
Did it help a lot?


----------



## panamoni (Jan 19, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Yayy!!! How is the macherie dvd? I've been looking for that DVD all over the place.
> Did it help a lot?



Yes, it's very good.  She takes you step by step.  She even gets in the shower and shampoos, DCs, etc. in the beginning.  I sat there and literally rolled my entire head together with her.


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm trying my first ponytail set right now. If it comes out nice I'll be doing this a lot more often. It's so much quicker than the mohawk. I'll try to take a pic of the end result.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 20, 2010)

went to the salon and got a rollerset this morning


----------



## LushLox (Jan 20, 2010)

Next rollerset I do (tomorrow) I'm going to use quite small rollers as I want some nice defined curls.  Not been too pleased with my results lately, I think it might be my leave in (Rusk Smoother) it might be a bit too heavy for my hair when I'm only a few weeks post will try it again further into my stretch.  Will go back to Lacio Lacio, I get the best results with this.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 20, 2010)

cheater!!!

lmao! joking.






unique4lyfe33 said:


> went to the salon and got a rollerset this morning


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 20, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> cheater!!!
> 
> lmao! joking.


 
Lmao  I was getting a relaxer


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 20, 2010)

I dont think I posted  starting pic, I just updated my avi does that count?


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah your avi pic is good.



unique4lyfe33 said:


> I dont think I posted starting pic, I just updated my avi does that count?


 

ummm hmmmm, lmao! shoot I wish there was a good place to get a wash and set out here in nj that I trusted. I miss having someone else do my sets.




unique4lyfe33 said:


> Lmao  I was getting a relaxer


----------



## hair7 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm in....

1. What rollers will you be using? Red magnetic and blue flexi rods (looking into purchasing curlformers and ceramic magnetic rollers in the future)

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) HE LTR, Aphogee, water, and EVOO/coconut oil
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? no blowdryer
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? hooded dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) fine tooth and large tooth for detangling


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 21, 2010)

I did my first co-wash and roller set last night. In my opnion, this rollerste came out much better than the previous one.I wish that I had taken a pic of this one.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 21, 2010)

^^ that's a good idea to document all the sets, I mean even document the products used and pics of the finished results. this would help for people to know which products are good and products to toss, I may try this.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2010)

Went "old school" this morning and pulled out the Lotta-Body...I used it along Aphogee Green Tea/Keratin leave in...that was a pretty nice combo. Didn't weigh down my hair at all (it doesn't take much)


----------



## LushLox (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^This is the key thing, once you have a good combination of products - stick with it! I'm still tinkering really!


----------



## WriterGirl (Jan 21, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Went "old school" this morning and pulled out the Lotta-Body...I used it along Aphogee Green Tea/Keratin leave in...that was a pretty nice combo. Didn't weigh down my hair at all (it doesn't take much)



Glad that Lottobody worked for you. I think I put in too much. My hair turned out really dry but then again, I'm 12 weeks post. Not a good combo.


----------



## questionable (Jan 21, 2010)

I haven't used Lotta Body in awhile...just wanted to say that I saw this product the other day in the olive oil formula....had no idea this existed.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2010)

WriterGirl said:


> Glad that Lottobody worked for you. I think I put in too much. My hair turned out really dry but then again, I'm 12 weeks post. Not a good combo.



I always use 1 part Lottabody and 3 1/2 parts water (more than the directions)  - it helps out with my tangles too...



questionable said:


> I haven't used Lotta Body in awhile...just wanted to say that I saw this product the other day in the olive oil formula....had no idea this existed.



I just saw this yesterday ....it was green - okay Questionable - you got dibs - u gotta try it first


----------



## questionable (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^lol...I stopped using this product a while back....it makes my hair too crunchy


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2010)

questionable said:


> ^^^lol...I stopped using this product a while back....it makes my hair too crunchy



Hmmm...I don't know...I think it would be kinda heavy for my hair ...but knowing my crazy butt...I will probably end up buying it anyway...LOL


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 21, 2010)

Has anyone seen any rollers larger than the grey rollers?


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 21, 2010)

yes, you have the black 2 inch ones then the purple 2 1/2 inch (super jumbo to me that's good for mbl hair).

I have the black ones, 


http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/anmaro.html






sqzbly1908 said:


> Has anyone seen any rollers larger than the grey rollers?


----------



## questionable (Jan 21, 2010)

This is my latest rollerset:

http://public.fotki.com/questionable1/roller-sets-for-hai/


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 22, 2010)

nice set!
what size are those blue rollers? I am always trying to find other color rollers 



questionable said:


> This is my latest rollerset:
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/questionable1/roller-sets-for-hai/


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought some snap on magnetics 2 inches yesterday. I want to try it out. 

And I have great news guys; after seeing me roller set so much lately my mom wants to me to set me and my aunts hair at home and she'll pay me what she pays the dominican hairdressers!  I told her we need a hard hat dryer and she agreed to buy one. I'm gonna get one from sally's. any recs??


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 22, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I bought some snap on magnetics 2 inches yesterday. I want to try it out.
> 
> And I have great news guys; after seeing me roller set so much lately my mom wants to me to set me and my aunts hair at home and she'll pay me what she pays the dominican hairdressers!  I told her we need a hard hat dryer and she agreed to buy one. I'm gonna get one from sally's. any recs??




The selection is fairly limited...you should be okay with anyone of the Gold-n-Hot dryers hard bonnet dryers...


----------



## questionable (Jan 22, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> nice set!
> what size are those blue rollers? I am always trying to find other color rollers


 

Thanks LHL...they are 2 1/2".


----------



## questionable (Jan 22, 2010)

I read in another thread that the poster chills the water that she uses in her spray bottle for her rollersets.  She stated that by doing this technique it leaves her hair with a glassy shine.

I said that, to ask..if any of you ladies tried this technique before and if so, were you pleased w/ the results?

I was thinking about chilling my leave-in mixture in the fridge.  I normally combine a mixture of:  Infusium 23, Salerm 21, couple drops of EVOO and distilled water.  I wonder if this would work....


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 22, 2010)

for those that use oil on your rollers, what kind of oil are you using?


----------



## LaToya28 (Jan 22, 2010)

Questionable, I've never tried it, but it sounds sort of like doing a cool rinse after you DC...I thinks it helps to close the cuticles and makes the hair appear shinier. Let us know how it works out if you try it.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 23, 2010)

I just set my hair, I'm drying it now Setting is so hard, my arm kills me!!
This time I set right out of the shower in the bathroom instead of going to my room, chilling on LHCF and then starting when my hair is like dried and I have to re wet it with the spray bottle etc etc...
I wish that I had put on a shirt before setting though, because I can't get a shirt on easily with rollers 

I have a question for you guys, how do you guys do your leave ins etc...
are you guys applying a moisturizing leave in/oils before you use your setting lotions/serums
because right now all i use is my miracle 7 in 1 and my argan oil serum from sally's should I moisturize when my hair is wet first?
also do you guys apply your leave ins/serums once and the set, or do you apply to each section as you set?
thanks!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> I just set my hair, I'm drying it now Setting is so hard, my arm kills me!!
> This time I set right out of the shower in the bathroom instead of going to my room, chilling on LHCF and then starting when my hair is like dried and I have to re wet it with the spray bottle etc etc...
> I wish that I had put on a shirt before setting though, because I can't get a shirt on easily with rollers
> 
> ...



Yeah your hair should be wet before attempting to roll your hair otherwise the outcome won't be great. 

I always apply my leave in first, then any serum or oil after because effectively that's my 'sealant.'  I apply my products to my whole head as evenly as possible then I section off into three parts (the same parts that I will apply the rollers to) then I detangle each section then add the rollers.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jan 23, 2010)

I am doing a rollerset/ silk wrap today. I tried to use the magnetics with clips again before I buy the large snap-ons, I did a better job smoothing the hair on the roller this time because I made sure my hair stayed wet but the sides still gave me a little trouble. I tried to roll up on the sides but it was hard for me to place the clip to stay so I rolled down.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 23, 2010)

I separate my hair into four sections (that's how many I roll with), clip up the other three, and start with the one in the back. I spray it with water until it's soaking wet, and then I apply my leave-in, my chi silk infusion, and a little vatika oil. I put the rollers in a bowl of water to keep them wet, and then I start rolling. 

I do that for the rest of the three sections until all my hair is done. I used to leave water until last, but then I got this idea that when I do that, I'm rinsing out all the product, and  now I do it the other way around. I don't know if the whole rinsing out product thing is true..it's probably not. But once I got it into my head, I couldn't let it go.


----------



## sharifeh (Jan 23, 2010)

^^^ Chaosbutterfly you have the same mentality as me!!!!!!!! 
I'm setting my hair and my hair gets dry so I spray it with the spray bottle opf water, then I add my leave ins again because my head tells me that I just rinsed my leave ins out erplexed


----------



## questionable (Jan 23, 2010)

LaToya28 said:


> Questionable, I've never tried it, but it sounds sort of like doing a cool rinse after you DC...I thinks it helps to close the cuticles and makes the hair appear shinier. Let us know how it works out if you try it.


 

Thanks LaToya28...I agree with you.  

I just finished my rollerset, I chilled my leave-in mixture today...I will come back with an update in a few!!!   

http://public.fotki.com/questionable1/set-w-chilled-leave-in/


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

Will be rollersetting Sunday evening and will be using my new Pureology leave in.  The texture is great so I hope it feels good in my hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^^ ooooo ahhhhhh don't forget to post about that leave in, i've been wondering if pureology products are good or not.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 24, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> ^^^ Chaosbutterfly you have the same mentality as me!!!!!!!!
> I'm setting my hair and my hair gets dry so I spray it with the spray bottle opf water, *then I add my leave ins again because my head tells me that I just rinsed my leave ins out* erplexed


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Jan 25, 2010)

Ok, so I couldn't wait any longer so I took my braids out two weeks a head of time.  I will be roller setting next week.  I am gonna try Rusk Sensories Smoother Leave-In and these new ceramic rollers I purchased today.  I heard good results from some of the ladies on here so I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 25, 2010)

^^ thank goodness someone bought the ceramic rollers, now we can finally hear a review , I just have so many magnetic rollers I wouldn't have anyplace to put the ceramics.

can't wait to hear your review.


----------



## gissellr78 (Jan 25, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ^^ thank goodness someone bought the ceramic rollers, now we can finally hear a review , I just have so many magnetic rollers I wouldn't have anyplace to put the ceramics.
> 
> can't wait to hear your review.




ceramic??!??!!? must go do research


----------



## seemegrow (Jan 26, 2010)

delete post


----------



## seemegrow (Jan 26, 2010)

January Rollerset- 2 months post. Next relaxer sometime in February. K now I have to figure out how to work the pictures.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 27, 2010)

^^ nice newgrowth


----------



## panamoni (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I meant to post pictures of my very first self rollerset from two weeks ago.  I rollerset, then did a saran wrap silk wrap.  Here they are:


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jan 29, 2010)

I have been rollersetting for a while now and my wet hair roller set is getting much better. Will be doing it tomorrow afer my relaxer. I am gonna get it doe because after my relaxer mishap in december, all i have done is wash and cowash ever since I took out the braids. The new growth underneath is controlable but I have not had straight hair in a while so it will be a nice chage. Have not had a proper rel;axer since June of 09.


----------



## hair7 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm interested in feedback on your ceramic rollers!!  I hope you like them, as I want to purchase them myself


----------



## grow (Jan 29, 2010)

just bumping....


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am doing a molasses treatment today and I will rollerset after


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 29, 2010)

^^^ I have molasses and don't know what to do with it, 

how do you use your molasses and what do you mix it with? I bought it because in Dec. I found my first gray strand  and I heard it helps to keep your hair dark.


----------



## longhairlover (Jan 29, 2010)

aww hopefully this stylist will do your relaxer well. just watch them like a hawk.



Day Dreamer said:


> I have been rollersetting for a while now and my wet hair roller set is getting much better. Will be doing it tomorrow afer my relaxer. I am gonna get it doe because after my relaxer mishap in december, all i have done is wash and cowash ever since I took out the braids. The new growth underneath is controlable but I have not had straight hair in a while so it will be a nice chage. Have not had a proper rel;axer since June of 09.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 29, 2010)

I am officially ending this challenge. I am currently working on learning how to braid until I BC. Thank you for letting mr join you guys for a while.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 29, 2010)

I just have a quick question, I use these rollers:







They are the only rollers that I have ever used and I don't have a problem with them but I'm thinking of switching to magnetic rollers because most of you guys here that use them have fantastic results. Which one is better? If you have another suggestion, please let me know.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 30, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ^^^^ ooooo ahhhhhh don't forget to post about that leave in, i've been wondering if pureology products are good or not.



I also used a new conditioner in conjunction with the pureology, I was less than impressed with the conditioner so it's tricky to comment objectively about the leave in. I'm going to use a regular condish tomorrow and try the pureology again so will come back to give my review.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 30, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> I just have a quick question, I use these rollers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It looks like a torture device.
And I honestly think that smooth rollers are better for hair than rollers with teeth, just because most people set their hair wet, and when hair is wet, it's fragile. The thought of rolling up wet hair in those teeth things is scary to me. :covereyes So in my mind, smooth magnetics are always going to be best for the hair. But at the same time, if you've been using these ones and your hair is doing fine, then carry on, unless you are just curious about magnetics and want to try them. No point in messing with something that is working for you. 

Also, is anyone here using the rollersetting bobby pins from Sally's?!
 I got some and used them last week and I was so happy! I shaved about 15 minutes off my setting time, there was no ripping of hair when I took them out, and best of all, the rollers were held in so nicely and tightly. When there's another Sally's sale, I'm going back to buy another pack. 
I'm never going back to those horrible clips.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 1, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Also, is anyone here using the rollersetting bobby pins from Sally's?!
> I got some and used them last week and I was so happy! I shaved about 15 minutes off my setting time, there was no ripping of hair when I took them out, and best of all, the rollers were held in so nicely and tightly. When there's another Sally's sale, I'm going back to buy another pack.
> I'm never going back to those horrible clips.



what are these roller setting bobby pins you speak of? 

what do they look like?


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 2, 2010)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Premium-Roller-Pins/MTAGRP3,default,pd.html

the ones I have though are in a tin it's a small pack not as many clips as the ones in the pic.

I use to use these, I bought a new pack just in case I want to switch it up from the slide in pins, I love these pins! I use them for buns everything! they do not snag your hair at all like the cheapine pins, the tips are super duper thick and strong.

these pins are good if your just starting out or you just don't like the slide in metal clips.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 2, 2010)

do these rollers give you a smooth set? I would mainly use them on dry hair, but if they set your hair good i'd say stick with them.

I just like the magnetic because you get smooth sets, but it's all on the person's preference.




Gabrielle.A said:


> I just have a quick question, I use these rollers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice! and silky, I like doing the saran wrap, at first I hated it and it wouldn't come out right but now I like it. 





panamoni said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I meant to post pictures of my very first self rollerset from two weeks ago. I rollerset, then did a saran wrap silk wrap. Here they are:


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 3, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> what are these roller setting bobby pins you speak of?
> 
> what do they look like?



What longhairlover said. 
They have like..extra rubber on the ends and are strong, so you can just slide them in. You don't even have to open them up first like you would with the regular bobby pins. They just slip between the hairs...no pulling or ripping. 

Lol, I feel like such a dodo bird, always walking past these things in Sally's, telling myself that I don't need them.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 5, 2010)

^^ it's funny because I use them for everything, i've had them for a fews years and they are still whole, you know most bobby pins fall apart and snatch your hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 5, 2010)

how's the rollersetting going ladies? since i've started working out i've been doing more twistouts, and rollersetting on the weekend when I don't work out as hard.

I also think i'm at the 10weeks post relaxer stage so the roots are no joke


----------



## Nameless (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you Chaosbutterfly and longhairlover. I'll stick to the ones I use for now but when I due to buy new rollers, I'll try the magnetic ones


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 5, 2010)

I rollerset my hair a few mins ago. Now I am under the dryer, I will be doing a saran wrap


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 5, 2010)

I was thinking of washing my hair but for some reason I just don't have the energy for it.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 6, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I was thinking of washing my hair but for some reason I just don't have the energy for it.



Me too!
I've done everything possible to put it off...I did my homework, watched some tv, played outside in the snow, ate some food, and read a little bit. Now I have nothing left to do, and my mind is telling me to get my lazy behind off my bed and start wash day.
But I don't even feel like it, even though I know my hair really needs the attention.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi everyone. Thursday was my "wash night". I pre-pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado butter on dry hair this time. Much better results. Shampoo with Trader Joe's Tea Tree. Followed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. Then I D/Ced with my newly acquired sample of L'occitane Aromathologie Hair Mask with heat for 30 minutes. 

I applied two pumps of Narobi foam wrap to my hair. A dime sized amount of Chi Silk Infusion to my ends only and used magnetic rollers. Sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. Then I applied a little EVCO and silk wrapped my hair using Saran wrap under the dryer for 15 minutes. 

This is by far the best roller set yet! My hair had lots of body and shine! I got a lot of compliments at work on Friday. This roller setting is getting a little easier for me. Yay!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I am still roller setting once a week. I have not been rolling my hair upwards lately (except the rollers by the ears. I've even been wrapping my hair sometimes 

Today I:
-washed with Isoplus Neutralizing shampoo
- conditioned with a mixture of Porosity Control Conditioner and Mane 'n Tail Conditioner (I had to go back to an oldie but goodie because my hair was suffering).
-I also went back to another oldie but goodie for my leave-in: Motions Nourish Leave-in Spray). I can't wait to see my hair on tomorrow.

As you can see from my profile pic, I had to cut off a lot of damaged hair due to neglect and change in climate. But with deep conditioning and roller setting (plus my egg shake) I know that my hair will bounce back!


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 7, 2010)

@ the bold part, I still play in the snow too 
I ended up doing it at like 4am, I need to get a life already lol!



Chaosbutterfly said:


> Me too!
> I've done everything possible to put it off...I did my homework, watched some tv, *played outside in the snow*, ate some food, and read a little bit. Now I have nothing left to do, and my mind is telling me to get my lazy behind off my bed and start wash day.
> But I don't even feel like it, even though I know my hair really needs the attention.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 7, 2010)

sorry to hear about your setback, your hair still looks great.
I had issues last year too, 
with rollersetting only my hair is back flourishing, the same will happen for you quick.




Angelicus said:


> Hi everyone! I am still roller setting once a week. I have not been rolling my hair upwards lately (except the rollers by the ears. I've even been wrapping my hair sometimes
> 
> Today I:
> -washed with Isoplus Neutralizing shampoo
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 7, 2010)

how was the L'occitane conditioner? I read the thread on it. 



Salsarisma said:


> Hi everyone. Thursday was my "wash night". I pre-pooed with Burt's Bees Avocado butter on dry hair this time. Much better results. Shampoo with Trader Joe's Tea Tree. Followed with Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. Then I D/Ced with my newly acquired sample of L'occitane Aromathologie Hair Mask with heat for 30 minutes.
> 
> I applied two pumps of Narobi foam wrap to my hair. A dime sized amount of Chi Silk Infusion to my ends only and used magnetic rollers. Sat under the dryer for 45 minutes. Then I applied a little EVCO and silk wrapped my hair using Saran wrap under the dryer for 15 minutes.
> 
> This is by far the best roller set yet! My hair had lots of body and shine! I got a lot of compliments at work on Friday. This roller setting is getting a little easier for me. Yay!!!


----------



## kiesha8185 (Feb 7, 2010)

I would like to join. I bought a Pibbs 514 so I intend to only use indirect heat, do a lot of protective styling, and being very gentle with my hair.

1. What rollers will you be using? *I will be using the 3-inch rollers so that it would dry the fastest. If I want to do a low-mani style, I'd probably use the 1-inch rollers.*

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) *This is the first time I am attempting to rollerset my own hair. So I am in the market to find the best products. My stylist uses Elucence **Conditioner as a leave-in, then adds some Nairobi Foam Wrap. I may adopt that technique until I find something better. I will definitely incorporate Chi Silk Infusion.*

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? 
-*I want to minimize breakage. The top of my head has a lot of breakage, and I have no idea why.*
*-My goal for the last two years was to focus more on fullness rather than length. Since I have finally achieved that, I am now focusing on length. I hope to be full BSL (unstretched) by December 2010.*

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? *Maybe towards the end of my stretch I would try to blowdry my roots. I just don't know how to do that in a way that wouldn't cause breakage.*

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *I'll be using the Pibbs 514 baby *


6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc).
*- I will detangle my hair with a good leave-in, then I'll add a little Chi Silk Infusion. To rollerset, I'll probably have a spray bottle with 80% water and a little setting lotion and moisturizer mixed in.*


I'm excited! I rode the coat tails of my hairdresser for the last two years and never really took control of my hair. It was quick and convenient, but way too pricey to get a wash and set twice a month erplexed So I will go to her for relaxers (4/30/10, 7/30/10, 10/30/10) and for special events. Other than that, I will wash my hair once a week and I look forward to the progress!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 7, 2010)

phew! I roller set my hair today the traditional way since I just relaxed it. Wow! It took me only about 5 years, My sides are just terrible and they don't cooperate!  I put my sides in two rows, I parted at my ear. Should I make 3 rows? 
I also need to go to Sally's and get those roller safe pins ya'll are talking about. 
My mohawk ain't nothing to write home about either. I always seem to make the part too big.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 7, 2010)

Friday I gave in and texlaxed at 10wks instead of my usual 12wks. I must say that the rollersets are getting easier. I used a lot of gray rollers down the middle this time and I like the results better. The only problem I am having is getting a moisturized look but still bouncy. I have verrrry fine strands so I can't apply anything but a water based leave in and water when rollersetting. All serums or heat protectants s make it stiff. If i have bounce then it looks dry then, if I use lacio lacio as a leave in to moisturize I don't have bounce. I don't have this problem when blow drying and flat ironing and I use se heat protectant, lacio lacio, eqp h two for leave in and it still 'swangs'. I don't know what to do


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm saran wrapping now, but I don't know what I'm doing lol....
I just put saran wrap on my wrapped hair and went under the dryer lol


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Sharifeh, make sure you wrap the saran wrap with tension. I use the self stick saran wrap and add a little bit of oil sheen or light cream or oil to your hair then wrap with saran.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

maybe try to rollerset with a light mist like leave in. something like keratin mist or nexxus humectress mist, but everywhere but your roots, the mists are really light and should leave the body in your hair, or use a bodifying leave in if you don't already.

hth 



mzsophisticated26 said:


> Friday I gave in and texlaxed at 10wks instead of my usual 12wks. I must say that the rollersets are getting easier. I used a lot of gray rollers down the middle this time and I like the results better. The only problem I am having is getting a moisturized look but still bouncy. I have verrrry fine strands so I can't apply anything but a water based leave in and water when rollersetting. All serums or heat protectants s make it stiff. If i have bounce then it looks dry then, if I use lacio lacio as a leave in to moisturize I don't have bounce. I don't have this problem when blow drying and flat ironing and I use se heat protectant, lacio lacio, eqp h two for leave in and it still 'swangs'. I don't know what to do


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 8, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> maybe try to rollerset with a light mist like leave in. something like keratin mist or nexxus humectress mist, but everywhere but your roots, the mists are really light and should leave the body in your hair, or use a bodifying leave in if you don't already.
> 
> hth


 
okay thanks, I use the CHI keratin mist when I blowdry, I will try that and see. The silk elements olive heat protectant that I use has a very fine mist but I have not tried it with rollersets yet.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 8, 2010)

Just checking in.  I did a rollerset yesterday with purple and red magnetics. Leave ins used were Pureology and Biolage Fortifying Leave in. I pin curled my hair and tied down with my scarf which resulted in a nice set of curls this morning. As a style I just pinned up my hair with a few loose tendrils.  I will probably put some flexi rods in this evening, just about 5 or 6.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> maybe try to rollerset with a light mist like leave in. something like keratin mist or nexxus humectress mist, but everywhere but your roots, the mists are really light and should leave the body in your hair, or use a bodifying leave in if you don't already.
> 
> hth



what would be a bodifying leave in? I'm having trouble with bounce too...Maybe I should use less chi silk infusion...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I wouldn't put that on wet hair, it might make it oily. I use silk elements regular heat protectant mist but only on dry hair.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> okay thanks, I use the CHI keratin mist when I blowdry, I will try that and see. The *silk elements olive heat protectant* that I use has a very fine mist but I have not tried it with rollersets yet.


----------



## Millyj (Feb 8, 2010)

*Count me in....I guess there's a first for everything!*

1. What rollers will you be using? Orange/Purple *flexirollers* & satin pillow rollers
2. What products will you use to set? *Ken Paves serum, some kind of setting lotion & leave in conditioner*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Length and health*
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? *For the first 3 months I will not used a blow dryer but will sleeping on a satin pillow case and doing wet sets the night before.*
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? *at first it will airdryer/then i will be using a hooded dryer the next 3 months*
6. What styling tools will you be using? a rat tail comb for parting and then a wide tooth comb for the maintenance.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't mess with chi silk infusion, it really weighed my hair down and made it oily, and I know alot of folks like it but not for me.

I found this whole list of bodifying leave ins:
http://sleekhair.ecommerce-site-search.com/results.php?vwcatalog=SLEEKHAIR&query=bodifying

I would stick with something that has a consistency of a mousse instead of a gel, even though some of the products in the list are gels i'd stick to a more foamy type or lotion, but even then just use a little like a quarter size and put the most product on the ends to the middle part of the hair then put a little on your fingertips and massage the roots for volume boost, 

also use bigger rollers, when I want more body I use the gray or black rollers, even if you can only roll once with the larger rollers they will give you TONS of body!

hth 



sharifeh said:


> what would be a bodifying leave in? I'm having trouble with bounce too...Maybe I should use less chi silk infusion...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

from the list 
http://sleekhair.ecommerce-site-search.com/results.php?vwcatalog=SLEEKHAIR&query=bodifying

i'd try:
the joico renu 
alfaparf body formula, (I personally love their leave ins)
nioxin foam
nexxus bodifying mousse
redken extreme body cream mousse (this sounds really good because it's light in texture)

and anything that has mousse, foam, liquid in the name


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the board  




Millyj said:


> *Count me in....I guess there's a first for everything!*
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using? Orange/Purple *flexirollers*
> 2. What products will you use to set? *Ken Paves serum, some kind of setting lotion & leave in conditioner*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? *Length and health*
> ...


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks!  Aww man, I do roll with the gray rollers, I was thinking I might have better luck with the smaller ones. 
Next time I'll try to be disciplined and apply my leave ins once. 
I always apply them again when I re-wet my hair with the spray bottle! I can't help it!   



longhairlover said:


> I don't mess with chi silk infusion, it really weighed my hair down and made it oily, and I know alot of folks like it but not for me.
> 
> I found this whole list of bodifying leave ins:
> http://sleekhair.ecommerce-site-search.com/results.php?vwcatalog=SLEEKHAIR&query=bodifying
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 8, 2010)

^^^that is causing your hair to act up, the double application of products. once you apply believe me the products are still there lol!

that is the main reason why when I rollerset I do not rewet my hair. I leave it soaking wet after I do my conditioner rinse. 

and definitely don't reapply your products if you have to rewet.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 12, 2010)

I am under the dryer with my rollerset now. This week, I decided to forgo adding diluted Narobi foam wrap and only used water and Chi Silk Infusion from mid shaft to my hair ends. I must admit, it was much easier to rollerset with no product on my hair...easier to pull my hair taunt. I did spray a little heat protectant on before going under the dryer. I plan to silk wrap and go to bed! I'll post my results tomorrow.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 13, 2010)

^^good to hear this sounds like it will be a great set


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 13, 2010)

This is a great thread/challenge! I just roller set last night for the first time in ages.

How are you ladies maintaining your hair during the week?

I'm informally joining!

*subscribing


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 13, 2010)

^^I just wrap my hair, or put it all up into a bun and secure with bobby pins wrap with a silk scarf.

congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 13, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ^^^that is causing your hair to act up, the double application of products. once you apply believe me the products are still there lol!
> 
> that is the main reason why when I rollerset I do not rewet my hair. I leave it soaking wet after I do my conditioner rinse.
> 
> and definitely don't reapply your products if you have to rewet.



ok, I'll try next time  



Salsarisma said:


> I must admit, it was much easier to rollerset with no product on my hair...easier to pull my hair taunt.



for real? I find the opposite to be true!! hurry up and post your results!!!!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 13, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> This is a great thread/challenge! I just roller set last night for the first time in ages.
> 
> How are you ladies maintaining your hair during the week?
> 
> ...




zawaj, my hair is just in a bun or pinned up really lol 
I try to moisturize daily, but ya after the second day that kind of stops too


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 13, 2010)

I went to get my hair trimmed about 1/2 inch at the salon, I went to jcpenney because my stylist was booked for 2wks straight. I got a wet wrap and slight flat iron but I will rollerset this week when I color my hair.


----------



## TeeDee66 (Feb 14, 2010)

Ladies,

I have a problem.  I got a relaxer touch up this weekend and my styist said I have breakage in the front from the rollers in two spots.  I think its from rolling and putting a winter cap on it on my to work every day.  I do have a silky satin scarf on underneath the cap, but I need to roll every morning to have somewhat of a decent style.  Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 14, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ^^good to hear this sounds like it will be a great set



Thanks! This rollerset was great! The best yet! So for me, the only product I will be using is a little Chi Silk. After theme roller set, I applied a light moisturizer and a little coconut oil. I wrapped it back up with Saran wrap and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. The shiniest, bounciest rollerset yet. 

I do have one question though. I stretched my last relaxer to 12 weeks. I'm going for 16-20 weeks this time. I've heard from ladies that once the new growth really starts coming in that rollersets could possibly cause more damage than good. And that the point of demarcation(sp?) is too weak for the tension from rollersets. What are your thoughts on this? I may have to master braid outs if this is true. I'm already 10 weeks post.


----------



## gissellr78 (Feb 14, 2010)

I went to a pool party this weekend (indoor at NYSC) so i washed with ION
Anti chlorine swimmers shampoo..and then my regular routine...

I have been doing my rollers and honestly my wash days have gotten so much shorter and easy is amazing!


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 15, 2010)

I was still getting rollersets done back in the day when I was a yr post, and never had any issues, 

what I do at home is I don't pull the newgrowth tight, because too much tension may cause breakage, I roll the hair as usual but don't focus on trying to even get all that newgrowth straight, 

I get it straight with a blowdryer or a flat iron on the roots.

But if you want to stay away from those tools then yeah maybe the braidouts will do better for you til you relax. 

I still blow my roots out with my salerm brushing spray gets them relaxer straight I think I may be 10-13 wks post myself have to check my calendar 

but i've never had any issues with rollersets and breakage you just have to be more gentle.





Salsarisma said:


> Thanks! This rollerset was great! The best yet! So for me, the only product I will be using is a little Chi Silk. After theme roller set, I applied a light moisturizer and a little coconut oil. I wrapped it back up with Saran wrap and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. The shiniest, bounciest rollerset yet.
> 
> I do have one question though. I stretched my last relaxer to 12 weeks. I'm going for 16-20 weeks this time. I've heard from ladies that once the new growth really starts coming in that rollersets could possibly cause more damage than good. And that the point of demarcation(sp?) is too weak for the tension from rollersets. What are your thoughts on this? I may have to master braid outs if this is true. I'm already 10 weeks post.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 15, 2010)

how did their wet wrap come out? I know some folks don't do them right.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> I went to get my hair trimmed about 1/2 inch at the salon, I went to jcpenney because my stylist was booked for 2wks straight. I got a wet wrap and slight flat iron but I will rollerset this week when I color my hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 15, 2010)

1. how are you rolling your hair (wet, dry)?

2. what kind of rollers?

3. which direction are you rolling (away from face or towards)?

4. are you using moisturizing products?


it could be you are rolling too tight, your hair may not like the direction your rolling your hair. my hair is a finicky b and I have had to change the way I roll certain sections to avoid breakage.






TeeDee66 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I have a problem. I got a relaxer touch up this weekend and my styist said I have breakage in the front from the rollers in two spots. I think its from rolling and putting a winter cap on it on my to work every day. I do have a silky satin scarf on underneath the cap, but I need to roll every morning to have somewhat of a decent style. Any suggestions on what to do?


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 15, 2010)

that party sounds like it was fun 

its' starting to take me longer to set because of some newgrowth guess it doesn't help that i'm starting to move like an old turtle 



gissellr78 said:


> I went to a pool party this weekend (indoor at NYSC) so i washed with ION
> Anti chlorine swimmers shampoo..and then my regular routine...
> 
> I have been doing my rollers and honestly my wash days have gotten so much shorter and easy is amazing!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

Will be doing a set today, soon actually just as soon as I can get my arse up out of this chair. 

I'll be using my new Aveda Emollient Finishing Gloss to hopefully give me some added shine!  When done I'll pin curl and throw on my scarf.  I've got the week off work this week so won't be doing too much to my hair really.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 15, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Thanks! This rollerset was great! The best yet! So for me, the only product I will be using is a little Chi Silk. After theme roller set, I applied a light moisturizer and a little coconut oil. I wrapped it back up with Saran wrap and sat under the dryer for 15 minutes. The shiniest, bounciest rollerset yet.
> 
> *I do have one question though. I stretched my last relaxer to 12 weeks. I'm going for 16-20 weeks this time. I've heard from ladies that once the new growth really starts coming in that rollersets could possibly cause more damage than good. And that the point of demarcation(sp?) is too weak for the tension from rollersets. What are your thoughts on this? I may have to master braid outs if this is true. I'm already 10 weeks post*.



I've got to say I was troubled by this during my last stretch. I rollerset my hair right through to 20 weeks but it wasn't easy and I lost a lot of hair. I have to do it so much more slowwwllly when deep into a stretch.  I'm going to have to evaluate whether I can do it this time round, because I had intended on doing braid and twist outs from 16+ weeks and implement a very low manipulation regi.


----------



## grow (Feb 15, 2010)

yes, i'm a bit baffled by the rollersetting with ng problems, too.

so should we rollerset on wet hair or dry hair?

which method decreases the possibility of breakage?

thanks ladies!


----------



## TeeDee66 (Feb 15, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> 1. how are you rolling your hair (wet, dry)?
> 
> I'm rolling wet (but it's not super wet).  It's sprayed wet with product.
> 
> ...


 
Hope not but I'll be using larger rollers.  The spongy kind with a  smooth surface and I'll get back to you all on it.  I was just so shocked because my hair was growing and to have the spot breakage was very disappointing


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Ladies, I have been rollersetting and it stll take me a little bit to put them in. My only problem is that I'm not getting them in tight enough. Other than that, everything is going great. I rollerset everytime i wash which is about twice a week.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 16, 2010)

hey day dreamer are the rollers falling out? you don't want them too tight, too much tension can cause breakage, pull them at an angle/slant pull the hair a little taut and roll while keeping the rollers at an angle, giselle made a video its' on one of these pages.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 16, 2010)

you still rollerset on wet hair, but you have to make sure the hair is VERRRRY moisturized and wet before you even start to roll. this is when you may have to pull out that spray bottle, I notice that newgrowth dries quicker.

when I was deep into a stretch I used garnier fructise sleek and shine(heard they may have changed the ingredients) it kept my new growth soooo soft and manageable. last year I used silk elements moisturizing line the conditioner melted my newgrowth as well great stuff.

The better slip you have on newgrowth and relaxed hair the better it really helps with the combing and rolling, 

but with lots of newgrowth I wouldn't focus on getting the newgrowth part rolled tight for straightness at all recipe for disaster.

also dry on a lower heat want to keep as much moisture in the hair as you can.

sometimes you have to turn to the blower or flat iron  but on the roots.

I think the biggest mistake we all make when rollersetting with newgrowth is trying to get the newgrowth straight which no matter what you do it's just not gonna happen the newgrowth is strong and will do what it wants to do.

so don't roll tight even with freshly relaxed hair.

when I couldn't take it anymore I got cornrows  for a month.





grow said:


> yes, i'm a bit baffled by the rollersetting with ng problems, too.
> 
> so should we rollerset on wet hair or dry hair?
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 16, 2010)

it may just be the products drying your hair out then causing it to be fragile and snap easier, 

I learned the hard way to stay away from anything dr. miracle 






TeeDee66 said:


> Hope not but I'll be using larger rollers. The spongy kind with a smooth surface and I'll get back to you all on it. I was just so shocked because my hair was growing and to have the spot breakage was very disappointing


----------



## grow (Feb 16, 2010)

i suppose the difficulty i'm having with this rollersetting method is that many times, my hair will turn out stringy and kind of greasy looking, even though it's freshly washed.

i'm having a very difficult time finding the balance between wet and moisturized and wet and greasy. (on dry hair, i can "see" when it's getting heavy, but on wet hair, it just "looks" the same...)

also, my biggest challenge is to rollerset without using cones as i'm trying a no-cone time frame to see if my breakage stops.


oh, and btw, i, too, have heard that dr. miracle is anything but a miracle!
i read of how it broke some lady's hair off badly!


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 16, 2010)

^^yeah, I was using dr. m's relaxer for a while thought it was the ish until one day I noticed my hair was ashy looking and brittle  never again!

to keep from over applying products while the hairs wet just use a dime size amount or smaller, you can always add more once your hair is dry.

we gotta make sure  our hair has mad body lol!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 16, 2010)

grow said:


> also, my biggest challenge is to rollerset without using cones as i'm trying a no-cone time frame to see if my breakage stops.



people *really* love giovanni direct leave in on this board, though they recently changed their formula....
It has no cones though. 
I've never used the leave in but I love their other products that I've tried. The direct leave in seems perfect for roller sets it's really light. It's medium priced, I think like 7 bucks. 

You can also try Shescentit Coco Creme Leave-In Conditioner, I've heard it's good for roller sets.
I don't have these because I'm a PJ in rehab and I need to use up what I have, but trust me they are on my never ending list. 
but these products have gotten good reviews on the board.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 16, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> how did their wet wrap come out? I know some folks don't do them right.


 
It came out really nice no tangles while she was wrapping and my hair was really moisturized, light and bouncy. She did a protein/moisture treatment with Mizani Kerafuse and hydrafuse. The best thing is that she gave me a mirror prior to trimming so I can watch her and I was able to talk in LHCF lingo with her. I loved that she complimented me on my healthy hair since the last time she did it on 2008. She started asking me if I do protein treatments and make sure I follow up with DC. She talked to me about weekly DC not putting to much products or heat on my fine hair(which I knew about all of that from LHCF). She is the only stylist I went to that applied a heat protectant to my hair before lightly flat ironing which only took about 5 mins. My friend has been going to her for awhile and she is great with healthy hair care but okay with styling.

This pic is dark I don't have a flash on my camera but this is after my trim.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 16, 2010)

grow said:


> also, my biggest challenge is to rollerset without using cones as i'm trying a no-cone time frame to see if *my breakage *stops.



tell me more about this breakage...what's going on? I didn't even notice that.
have you examined your broken and shed hairs? where do they break off from?


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 16, 2010)

I am subscribing and want to join this challenge. I've been getting really lazy when it comes to rollersetting.

1. What rollers will you be using? Just plastic rollers (all sizes). 
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) My Redken serum & coconut oil.
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Length and more control than airdrying my hair allows me.
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? Yes, on the roots (along with a flatiron on the roots).
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Hooded dryer.
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc) My Denman.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok, so I roller set today, I'm one week post an under-processed relaxer. First off I used Joico Kpak reconstruct conditioner today (the one in the bottle not the tube) and it was amazing, I'm gonna write that in every thread for awhile.....
anyway, I roller set today with one leave in only (miracle 7 in 1) and I *didn't re-apply* it at all longhairlover!!!   Even when I re-wet my hair I didn't re-apply my leave in. yay! So I'm hoping for a good set. 

I did a mohawk down the back and ponytails on the sides because of time constraints and because a traditional set doesn't fit under the soft bonnet....I have to get a good dryer before I do those anymore. 
I did add oil to my ponytail holders though, I dunked them in hairveda vatika frosting...
that was interesting, I also tried to put oil on one of the rollers but that was just weird. I'll try that next time...

Also, even though I used the joico k pak for a couple of minutes, I still got breakage. My hair is pissing me off these days....I dunno


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 17, 2010)

I'll vouch for the SheScentIt...it's some good stuff.

It's lighter than LTR, and I think it's a little more moisturizing too. And it has panthenol, which helps give the hair volume and bounce. And it's good as a regular moisturizer.
I wish I could find it locally though....I hate ordering online from small companies, because of the shipping.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2010)

Checkin’ in…I am still in the mix – rollersetting 3-4 times a week. I am mainly doing my 3 gray/grey rollers in the back (so-called protective style) …when I go out or have an event I will do an all over rollerset/wrap ….

Alternating the Mousses, Lottabody, Aphogee Green Tea/Aphogee ProVitamin  - using Kerastase Leave In (with every set) –

OT…that Joico K-Pak Vapor Fuel Flat Iron sure is tempting and I do not even know how to flat iron my own hair….I think it would be cool for those who stretch for long periods and rollerset for straightening out the roots (have yet to try that)


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ yeah that flat iron looks interesting, maybe i'll buy it this summer. I haven't flat ironed in sooooo long though. I think before i'm 100% convinced i'll have to see more proof of it's abilities.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 17, 2010)

lol! did you underprocess on purpose? try a heavy protein treatment if you haven't already. hair can be really b***hy sometimes with shedding and breakage . or maybe your hair doesn't like the ponytail holders on wet hair...................erplexed





sharifeh said:


> Ok, so I roller set today, I'm one week post an under-processed relaxer. First off I used Joico Kpak reconstruct conditioner today (the one in the bottle not the tube) and it was amazing, I'm gonna write that in every thread for awhile.....
> anyway, I roller set today with one leave in only (miracle 7 in 1) and I *didn't re-apply it at all longhairlover!!! * Even when I re-wet my hair I didn't re-apply my leave in. yay! So I'm hoping for a good set.
> 
> I did a mohawk down the back and ponytails on the sides because of time constraints and because a traditional set doesn't fit under the soft bonnet....I have to get a good dryer before I do those anymore.
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 17, 2010)

she sounds like a good stylist. it looks nice after the trim, she was very cautious make sure you get her # sometimes stylists disappear before our eyes and she seems like a keeper.

I want to try that kerafuse/hydrafuse treatment one day.



mzsophisticated26 said:


> It came out really nice no tangles while she was wrapping and my hair was really moisturized, light and bouncy. She did a protein/moisture treatment with Mizani Kerafuse and hydrafuse. The best thing is that she gave me a mirror prior to trimming so I can watch her and I was able to talk in LHCF lingo with her. I loved that she complimented me on my healthy hair since the last time she did it on 2008. She started asking me if I do protein treatments and make sure I follow up with DC. She talked to me about weekly DC not putting to much products or heat on my fine hair(which I knew about all of that from LHCF). She is the only stylist I went to that applied a heat protectant to my hair before lightly flat ironing which only took about 5 mins. My friend has been going to her for awhile and she is great with healthy hair care but okay with styling.
> 
> This pic is dark I don't have a flash on my camera but this is after my trim.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 18, 2010)

I am new to rollersetting! I'm going to do it once a week on wash day (Friday or Saturday) using mostly perm rods and occassionally flexirods.

I was wondering how you ladies store your rollers? I have so many but not a good system for storing so what do you all do?


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 18, 2010)

^^I store mine in a jumbo clear bag I found at the bss yrs ago, I have almost all the colors from beige to black. I sit them inside one another stacked, 

I am going to get a rollercart though.......eventually, for all my hair tools


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 18, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> lol! did you underprocess on purpose? try a heavy protein treatment if you haven't already. hair can be really b***hy sometimes with shedding and breakage . or maybe your hair doesn't like the ponytail holders on wet hair...................erplexed



nah it wasn't on purpose at all.....I used mizani butter blends mild and it was wayyy too mild for my previously underprocessed hair.

I don't know, my hair feels fine you know? That's the problem it's not dry or brittle really. It's just the limpness that's killing me, which I attribute to lack of protein?

I haven't tried a heavy protein treatment, maybe I will try my luck at the two step again soon.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Feb 19, 2010)

I was wondering how you ladies store your rollers? I have so many but not a good system for storing so what do you all do?[/QUOTE]

I store mine in a gallon ziplock bag


----------



## gn1g (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] . . . in an old laundry basket!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 19, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I was wondering how you ladies store your rollers? I have so many but not a good system for storing so what do you all do?


 
I store mine in a gallon ziplock bag[/QUOTE]

I got a couple plastic/clear containers from Walmart - the ones with the lid


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 19, 2010)

^^Mine came in a plastic bag. I nest them inside eachother and store them that way.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Feb 19, 2010)

I think that maybe last time, my hair was not damp enough because the hair was falling off the roller and the roller itself was a little slack. How anyone ever used duck bills clips instead of the short curling clips? 




longhairlover said:


> hey day dreamer are the rollers falling out? you don't want them too tight, too much tension can cause breakage, pull them at an angle/slant pull the hair a little taut and roll while keeping the rollers at an angle, giselle made a video its' on one of these pages.


----------



## Ms. Alainious (Feb 19, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> I was wondering how you ladies store your rollers? I have so many but not a good system for storing so what do you all do?


 
I primarily use one size (red, lol) but I store them in one of the plastic zippered bags that sheets and blackets come in. 

If you have muliple sizes that you want to store, I guess you could make a 'pegboard' (cant think of a good description) like some roller sets come with. If you decide to make one, you can PM me.

This is OT, but I also use the zippered bag from my comforter set to store my off-season shoes and accessories!


----------



## LaToya28 (Feb 19, 2010)

Ms. Alainous, 
I never thought to use the comforter bags, but I have plenty of those. Right now I have just about every type of roller you can imagine in an old Children's Place bag that's busting at the seams...LOL! Not a good system at all! Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 19, 2010)

Did my weekly rollerset tonight. I'm getting much better. It only took me about 20 minutes tonight. I pre pooed with Burt's Bees and L'occitane Olive Oil mask. Shampoo with Kera Kare Humecto. Protein treatment with Aphogee 2 step. Then DC with Aubrey Organices Honeysuckle Rose, Loccitane Aromathologie Mask(just a little) and Porosity control condish with heat for 20 minutes. I applied Chi Silk to the ends and that's it. Another great rollerset. I'm digging using no product for these! I just finished Saran wrapping under the dryer for 15 minutes.


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to rollerset a little later


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 20, 2010)

Checking in. Sitting under the dryer as I type this. I haven't done a rollerset in over a year, but I know this one is gonna be VERY good. My roots are completely straight already -- so I doubt I'll be doing much straightening after this. I'm sooo happy! I really believe my deep conditioning brought me these results.

I'll post pics/my regimen later.


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 22, 2010)

I posted my 1st rollerset pics of the challenge here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=447200


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 22, 2010)

i've tried the duckbill clips in the past they aren't bad, and I like the length so you only need one but my sets got better once I finally bought the right slide in clips they make things easier, I was using the regular double prong clips at first too and hated those because they were just in the way.




Day Dreamer said:


> I think that maybe last time, my hair was not damp enough because the hair was falling off the roller and the roller itself was a little slack. How anyone ever used duck bills clips instead of the short curling clips?


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 22, 2010)

funny you mention the comforter bags because I use those too to store off season clothes and stuff.



Ms. Alainious said:


> I primarily use one size (red, lol) but I store them in one of the plastic zippered bags that sheets and blackets come in.
> 
> If you have muliple sizes that you want to store, I guess you could make a 'pegboard' (cant think of a good description) like some roller sets come with. If you decide to make one, you can PM me.
> 
> This is OT, but I also use the zippered bag from my comforter set to store my off-season shoes and accessories!


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 22, 2010)

I posted in your thread, your set came out nice, what did you use as a leave in?





creolehottie said:


> I posted my 1st rollerset pics of the challenge here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=447200


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 22, 2010)

sitting under the dryer now, I'm just going to blowout the roots and do 2 cornrows, sometimes I feel silly sitting in the house with my hair done with nowhere to go lmao!!! that makes no sense to me.


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 22, 2010)

Creolehottie, Good job! Your set looks great.

I did not have a good rollerset. I don't think my hair likes the Roux Porosity control mixed with AOHSR with heat. My hair is hard and crunchy. Could have been the protein, but I've never had a problem doing hard core protein in the past. Oh well...better luck on Wednesday night I hope!


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 22, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I posted in your thread, your set came out nice, what did you use as a leave in?



Lacio Lacio (a Dominican leave in conditioner), sweet almond oil and my man's shine pomade for his locs. But honestly, the Lacio and oil were enough alone. I was just curious and tried the pomade out anyway.


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 22, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Creolehottie, Good job! Your set looks great.
> 
> I did not have a good rollerset. I don't think my hair likes the Roux Porosity control mixed with AOHSR with heat. My hair is hard and crunchy. Could have been the protein, but I've never had a problem doing hard core protein in the past. Oh well...better luck on Wednesday night I hope!



See, that makes me scared of protein! I think the Silicon Mix I used has a little protein, but I could totally be off-base. But in general, a lot of protein treatments leave my hair feeling beyond parched.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to attempt another set tonight. I'm DCing now. I'm gonna try rinsing really well and I may do a light shampoo so my hair isn't weighed down. I'm crossing my fingers for some more bounce. 
I'm really bad at rinsing my hair, how long do you guys usually rinse out conditioner for?
 I don't really last for more than 20 seconds. erplexed


----------



## LushLox (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi ladies, I've just done another good rollerset. All I used was some leave in and nothing else; hair feels really nice!


For my next rollerset, I'm going to try and kick it up a notch and attempt piggyback rollersetting.  Now if folks think normal rollersetting is tricky, this really does look as if you would need a super amount of patience and you need to be accurate with the partings and neat but I'm going to try it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmWNK5hodtg&feature=related


----------



## Solitude (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm still roller-setting away, waiting on a haul of Dominican products I ordered online. They should be here by the 25th; I'll try to post pics by this weekend.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Feb 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies, I've just done another good rollerset. All I used was some leave in and nothing else; hair feels really nice!
> 
> 
> For my next rollerset, I'm going to try and kick it up a notch and attempt piggyback rollersetting.  Now if folks think normal rollersetting is tricky, this really does look as if you would need a super amount of patience and you need to be accurate with the partings and neat but I'm going to try it...
> ...



Smh, I can't!
That would definitely induce some major rollersetting rage. 

After you're done, take lots of pictures?
I bet it'll come out cute.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 23, 2010)

sharifeh said:


> Ok, I'm going to attempt another set tonight. I'm DCing now. I'm gonna try rinsing really well and I may do a light shampoo so my hair isn't weighed down. I'm crossing my fingers for some more bounce.
> I'm really bad at rinsing my hair, how long do you guys usually rinse out conditioner for?
> I don't really last for more than 20 seconds. erplexed



I spend at least a minute rinsing it out and I use very cold water.  It's not the most comfortable experience but it's done to seal and smooth the cuticle and it really gives shine.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 23, 2010)

Chaosbutterfly said:


> Smh, I can't!
> That would definitely induce some major rollersetting rage.
> 
> After you're done, take lots of pictures?
> I bet it'll come out cute.




You know I was looking at it and I was thinking booyyyy have you really got the patience for that?  But I've challenged myself now so I will.  I won't attempt it until my hair is freshly relaxed though.

Yeah if it looks decent I'll take some pics!


----------



## Solitude (Feb 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies, I've just done another good rollerset. All I used was some leave in and nothing else; hair feels really nice!
> 
> 
> For my next rollerset, I'm going to try and kick it up a notch and attempt piggyback rollersetting.  Now if folks think normal rollersetting is tricky, this really does look as if you would need a super amount of patience and you need to be accurate with the partings and neat but I'm going to try it...
> ...



Macherie did a tutorial on "beach waves" using satin pillow rollers on dry hair. I think it would have a similar effect....

Please post pics of your results!

*off topic* why are those expert village tutorials always so short????


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 24, 2010)

I use to use lacio lacio but stopped liking it, at first it was good though.





creolehottie said:


> Lacio Lacio (a Dominican leave in conditioner), sweet almond oil and my man's shine pomade for his locs. But honestly, the Lacio and oil were enough alone. I was just curious and tried the pomade out anyway.


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 24, 2010)

it's funny we both had questionable rollersets on Monday, I used a different leave in that I never used and it didn't mix well with my rusk str8. i'll do another set tomorrow or friday and i'll make sure to stick with what I know works.

I rinse for a while, seperate the hair make sure to really get the water in every section, you can feel when it's rinsed out well, it's hard to explain erplexed





sharifeh said:


> Ok, I'm going to attempt another set tonight. I'm DCing now. I'm gonna try rinsing really well and I may do a light shampoo so my hair isn't weighed down. I'm crossing my fingers for some more bounce.
> I'm really bad at rinsing my hair, how long do you guys usually rinse out conditioner for?
> I don't really last for more than 20 seconds. erplexed


----------



## longhairlover (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah i've thought of trying the piggyback, but I just now i'll mess it up and end up getting mad lol!

let us know if you do it and how it comes out.



Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies, I've just done another good rollerset. All I used was some leave in and nothing else; hair feels really nice!
> 
> 
> For my next rollerset, I'm going to try and kick it up a notch and attempt piggyback rollersetting. Now if folks think normal rollersetting is tricky, this really does look as if you would need a super amount of patience and you need to be accurate with the partings and neat but I'm going to try it...
> ...


----------



## Salsarisma (Feb 24, 2010)

Just finished my weekly rollerset. They keep getting better and faster. After my whole dc, and wash session, I did a final rinse with Porosity Control with chilling cold water. I applied a nickel sized amount of Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave in and a dab of Chi Silk Infusion to the ends only. I used the Mohawk method with various sized rollers. Sprayed with SE Heat Protect and sat under the dryer. After drying, I then applied a little EVCO and wrapped with Saran wrap for 15 minutes under the dryer. My curls are so bouncy full. 

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose on dry hair with heat is the truth!


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 26, 2010)

I just roller set. I did it pretty fast too. I should have timed it though. I'm drying now. I did mostly mohawk but I have to use two ponytails or else I won't fit under the soft bonnet. It is getting faster. I hardly rewet my hair.


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to do my second rollerset today. This time I'm going to do a rinse conditioner before my deep conditioner. And I'm going to do a hot oil treatment with my Vatika Enriched Coconut Oil (possibly - not 100% on the HOT yet).


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 27, 2010)

Just did a roller set. I want to try a new style though. I have only 12 smaller red rollers (don't know the diameter). Maybe I should buy more of those for a curlier style :scratchch


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 27, 2010)

Angelicus said:


> Just did a roller set. I want to try a new style though. I have only 12 smaller red rollers (don't know the diameter). Maybe I should buy more of those for a curlier style :scratchch



You should get some in three sizes (that's what I have). I put the smaller rollers on the straighter/thinner parts of my hair (like the back and the sides). The smaller rollers in these areas give me a tighter curl. The big rollers, I put in my crown area (the coarsest part of my hair). These give me the big, romantic curls.


----------



## butter_pecan (Feb 27, 2010)

Sitting under the dryer. Got faster at rolling this week 

I did my rinse conditioner (I use a Dominican one, Palomas, that actually is called a "rinse") first after my shampoo. Then, I did my deep conditioner for 20 mins. I mixed Giovanni Smooth as Silk, Silicon Mix (a Dominican conditioner), EVOO, sweet almond oil and Dabur Vatika Enriched Coconut Oil (I love this stuff! It has sooo many different kinds of natural oils in it!) together. Put on my conditioning cap, and voila! My hair had so much slip and was totally shiny when I rinsed it out.

I'll let ya'll know if I notice any difference this week.


----------



## butter_pecan (Mar 1, 2010)

This week's rollerset & blowout: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=16508


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 3, 2010)

I did my weekly rollerset last night. I pre pooed on dry hair for two hours with aburt's Bees Avocado Butter, Umberto Pre shampoo treatment and a mix of Evco and Evoo on my roots. I shampooed with Ion Clarifier. Sat under dryer for 30 minutes with UBH Deep Conditioner. Rinsed dc out and applied AOHSR while I shaved my legs. Lol! Applied my new favorite NTM Silk Touch leave in and a tiny bit of Chi Silk Infusion on my ends. I used all red rollers this time for tighter curls. Sat under the dryer for one hour. I was too tired to silk wrap, so I loosely tied on a dorag and called it a night.

This morning, I combed my hair done and I'm very pleased with the results. My hair is soft and silky and my curls didn't completely flatten. I can't believe the shine! I'm really starting to like rollersetting!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 3, 2010)

I just realized that your the member whose pic reminds me of kimora 

I just realized how long your hair is, I don't know how you do it, do you use the jumbo purple rollers? I think they are 3 inches.

Nice set your having consistent good sets,
last week I used a product I never used before and my set came out kind of oily

this week i'm just washing and drying under the hood without rollersetting, getting lazy 




creolehottie said:


> This week's rollerset & blowout: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=16508


----------



## theprototype (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

I'm not a member of the challenge, but I just wanted to let you know that I have been following you guys and admire your dedication! I've been trying to increase my rollersetting, but I'm not ready to "commit". I keep coming back to this thread for inspiration, and am never disappointed.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 6, 2010)

I didn't roller set this week. I did a braid out.  I am totally hating my hair right now... I see hair everywhere(bathroom,floor,broom,mop) EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

small update did a set, blew the roots, flatironed (for light trim). hair is 10x's healthier than when I first started rollersetting. mind ya'll my last relaxer was November 09, I just don't feel like relaxing. since I haven't flat ironed in a while I washed with Mizani's reconstructing poo and used their gelee conditioner just to protect my hair, to fight the newgrowth I love rusk's str8 straightening leave in, and used a little giovanni direct leave in. 




















erased my face, looked a hot mess have insomnia


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

awwwww come on join  do it.........




theprototype said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm not a member of the challenge, but I just wanted to let you know that I have been following you guys and admire your dedication! I've been trying to increase my rollersetting, but I'm not ready to "commit". I keep coming back to this thread for inspiration, and am never disappointed.
> 
> Keep up the good work!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

awwww, i haven't been rollersetting faithfully either, hey as long as we do it sometimes shhhhh I didn't say that 

does your hair normally shed like this? shedding sucks big time hair sometimes really has a bad attitude. maybe the alter ego garlic will help  or straight up fresh garlic oil.




gissellr78 said:


> I didn't roller set this week. I did a braid out. I am totally hating my hair right now... I see hair everywhere(bathroom,floor,broom,mop) EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 7, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> awwww, i haven't been rollersetting faithfully either, hey as long as we do it sometimes shhhhh I didn't say that
> 
> does your hair normally shed like this? shedding sucks big time hair sometimes really has a bad attitude. maybe the alter ego garlic will help  or straight up fresh garlic oil.



I have been rollersetting but i wanted a new look this week... I don't normally shed a lot so is quite annoying. I think my hair is hating this rough winter.

I am going to buy "Baba de caracol" hair line.  Is a dominican hair line for hair loss to see if it stops.  I don't think is shedding more than the 100 hairs a day during wash day tho. during the week is pretty standard no biggie.

Wish me luck girl!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 7, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> I have been rollersetting but i wanted a new look this week... I don't normally shed a lot so is quite annoying. I think my hair is hating this rough winter.
> 
> I am going to buy "Baba de caracol" hair line.  Is a dominican hair line for hair loss to see if it stops.  I don't think is shedding more than the 100 hairs a day during wash day tho. during the week is pretty standard no biggie.
> 
> Wish me luck girl!



Hi Gissell - I recently started using the Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment and I like it so far...it is applied to wet hair before shampooing and I have been using it with my steamer. I have not had any shedding issues but I just have a few strands when I wash and condition - hair feels strong/soft...

You will be fine friend - u think with the seasons about to change - that it may have something to do with it?


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 7, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Gissell - I recently started using the Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment and I like it so far...it is applied to wet hair before shampooing and I have been using it with my steamer. I have not had any shedding issues but I just have a few strands when I wash and condition - hair feels strong/soft...
> 
> You will be fine friend - u think with the seasons about to change - that it may have something to do with it?



OMG thanks...I am going to buy it today and wash Tuesday.  It is the season. Can't wait for spring!

Should i get the leave in and the rinse? or just the shampoo and deep conditioner?


----------



## Globeleza (Mar 7, 2010)

Rollersetting gurus!! I have a question about the placement of the clips so that they stay on the roller tightly and don't roll all around and have hair falling out of them.  This is what gives me the most trouble when rollersetting.  Do you put the clip on the roller only or do you anchor it on the scalp at the base of the curler?


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 7, 2010)

I use the double prong slide in clips. I use the anchor method (got this from a Youtube video). I part my hair into a mohawk. The first roller is put in at the crown of my head. I secure this roller with a clip on the bottom of both sides to my hair. Every other roller I use is anchored to this roller: meaning no more clipping the bottom. I clip the rollers on the sides to eachother. This works well and I haven't had any problems keeping the clips in. You just have to make sure your rollers are not spaced too far away from eachother. Does this make sense?


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I'm taking a pass on roller setting this week. I just don't feel like dealing with my 12 week post relaxer hair right now. Plus, I ordered a seamless rattail comb and detangling rake from hairsense.com and I want to wait for them to arrive before I do another rollerset. Hopefully the combs will make a difference in how much hair I lose while rollersetting. It seems like there are hairs everywhere when I rollerset. NTM Silk Touch Leave In helped decrease my hair loss. Hopefully the combs will too!


----------



## Globeleza (Mar 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I use the double prong slide in clips. I use the anchor method (got this from a Youtube video). I part my hair into a mohawk. *The first roller is put in at the crown of my head. I secure this roller with a clip on the bottom of both sides to my hair*. Every other roller I use is anchored to this roller: meaning no more clipping the bottom. I clip the rollers on the sides to eachother. This works well and I haven't had any problems keeping the clips in. You just have to make sure your rollers are not spaced too far away from eachother. Does this make sense?


 

Yes!! This helps alot!! So basically this is the only roller that is clipped to the hair while the others are clipped to each other on the side!!  I will definitely try this!!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

it'll stop you know sometimes hair has it's moments. that line should be good, I was on all the domincan products but just hate some use mineral oil, mineral oil makes my hair oily.



gissellr78 said:


> I have been rollersetting but i wanted a new look this week... I don't normally shed a lot so is quite annoying. I think my hair is hating this rough winter.
> 
> I am going to buy "Baba de caracol" hair line. Is a dominican hair line for hair loss to see if it stops. I don't think is shedding more than the 100 hairs a day during wash day tho. during the week is pretty standard no biggie.
> 
> Wish me luck girl!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

let us know how the combs work when you use them.






Salsarisma said:


> Oh yeah, I almost forgot. I'm taking a pass on roller setting this week. I just don't feel like dealing with my 12 week post relaxer hair right now. Plus, I ordered a seamless rattail comb and detangling rake from hairsense.com and I want to wait for them to arrive before I do another rollerset. Hopefully the combs will make a difference in how much hair I lose while rollersetting. It seems like there are hairs everywhere when I rollerset. NTM Silk Touch Leave In helped decrease my hair loss. Hopefully the combs will too!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 7, 2010)

gissellr78 said:


> OMG thanks...I am going to buy it today and wash Tuesday.  It is the season. Can't wait for spring!
> 
> Should i get the leave in and the rinse? or just the shampoo and deep conditioner?



I only have the Hair Loss Treatment...once I use up some stuff I will buy the Baba De Caracol Intensive Treatment


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 7, 2010)

if you have time what are the ingredients?





sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Gissell - I recently started using the Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment and I like it so far...it is applied to wet hair before shampooing and I have been using it with my steamer. I have not had any shedding issues but I just have a few strands when I wash and condition - hair feels strong/soft...
> 
> You will be fine friend - u think with the seasons about to change - that it may have something to do with it?


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 8, 2010)

Globeleza said:


> Yes!! This helps alot!! So basically this is the only roller that is clipped to the hair while the others are clipped to each other on the side!!  I will definitely try this!!



I found the YouTube tutorial on the anchor method, but I can't post the link because I'm typing on my phone. Do a search for Buildable Beauty's "Lady Elle's Roller Set".


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have slacked off rollersetting for the past 2wks. I have been air drying and braiding my hair down under my wigs instead of wrapping like I usually do. I may try to start doing the ponytail rollerset method so I wont have to spend alot of time and I am just wrapping it under a wig anyway. I must say that rollersetting has made my hair look alot thicker


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 8, 2010)

^^ rollersetting really is better than blowdrying the hair from when it's wet, I was always like heat is heat, but the indirect heat is soooo much better, i've been working out alot so I started to do the rollersets for the weekends for now, when I relax again i'll go back to 2-3x's. i'm doing like you washing and leaving it like that we have time for this challenge.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 8, 2010)

we have our 3 month check in coming up end of March, i'll send everyone a pm so we can post pics and or if our hair has become healthier in these 3 months.


----------



## BrEE (Mar 9, 2010)

so what's the census on the ceramic magnetic rollers? is it worth the buy? i'm hoping they decrease drying time


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 9, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> we have our 3 month check in coming up end of March, i'll send everyone a pm so we can post pics and or if our hair has become healthier in these 3 months.



I can't wait to see the first set of pics!! I hope I've achieved some thickness. I'm sure my length will be non existant as I will be 14 weeks post then. It already looks like I got a cut!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 9, 2010)

Globeleza said:


> Rollersetting gurus!! I have a question about the placement of the clips so that they stay on the roller tightly and don't roll all around and have hair falling out of them. This is what gives me the most trouble when rollersetting. Do you put the clip on the roller only or do you anchor it on the scalp at the base of the curler?


 

Achor the clip between your scalp and the roller...sit the clip close to the roots


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 9, 2010)

So I tried the Baba de caracol shampoo and treatment today. and I lost less than half of what i lost saturday in the shower.

I will continue to use it..


----------



## Zawaj (Mar 10, 2010)

I did a rollerset today and it turned out so nice! I washed and conditioned with Aveda Damage Remedy, I apply Roux Porosity Control and rinsed, for a leave I put Lacio Lacio. I had a spray bottle for rewetting filled with mostly water, a little Lacio Lacio and a drop of Chi Silk Infusion. I place a little QB AOHC on my ends before rolling.

When I removed the rollers my hair was soft, shiny and perfectly curled . I hope this lasts until Saturday! I'm getting better at roller setting each time!


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 10, 2010)

^^^ such an adorable pic of you and that adorable baby


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 10, 2010)

I know my hair has made a 360 change since I put the blowdryer down and my thyroid meds guess my thyroid is regulated.

Just don't know how my heat tolerance will be for setting in the summer, guess i'll have to get a floor fan.





Salsarisma said:


> I can't wait to see the first set of pics!! I hope I've achieved some thickness. I'm sure my length will be non existant as I will be 14 weeks post then. It already looks like I got a cut!


----------



## Zawaj (Mar 10, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> ^^^ such an adorable pic of you and that adorable baby



 Thank you!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 10, 2010)

Zawaj said:


> I did a rollerset today and it turned out so nice! I washed and conditioned with Aveda Damage Remedy, I apply Roux Porosity Control and rinsed, for a leave I put Lacio Lacio. I had a spray bottle for rewetting filled with mostly water, a little Lacio Lacio and a drop of Chi Silk Infusion. I place a little QB AOHC on my ends before rolling.
> 
> When I removed the rollers my hair was soft, shiny and perfectly curled . I hope this lasts until Saturday! I'm getting better at roller setting each time!


 

Aveda DR is such a good treatment - I adore it! 

I think I have now finally found the perfect rollersetting routine for my hair; condition with L'Occitane Shine Mask, follow up with Pureology leave in and then a few spritz of Biolage Fortifying Spray. When the hair is dry I just smooth some Aveda Finishing Emollient Gloss through the lengths for shine and my curls are looking shiny and bouncy. To maintain through the week I just use flexi rods.

I  rollersetting! I am so glad I learned how to do it, it's been so good for my hair!!!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 10, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I know my hair has made a 360 change since I put the blowdryer down and my thyroid meds guess my thyroid is regulated.
> 
> *Just don't know how my heat tolerance will be for setting in the summer, guess i'll have to get a floor fan.*


 
Yes I think I might have to get a floor fan too, I suffered at times last year but I battled through it. It's harder work to rollerset but the positives outweigh the negatives imo!


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry y'all I have been slacking majorly in the roller set dept.  

I started this no heat at all for a couple of weeks after I took out my briads (to get it ready for heat) and it turned into almost 3 months.  However, I will be roller setting this weekend to practice for next weekend for an event.  I'll post pictures if it doesn't look too terrible.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 13, 2010)

Can I join too? A little late I know erplexed

-I'm going to use homemade brown paper bag rollers. 
-Blowdry on cool air *ONLY* 
-Flat iron...maybe once or twice a month 
-Fantasia IC moisturizer w/aloe
-Seal w/ coconut oil 
-satin bonnet/scarf at night 

As for the pics...it might be a minute because I'm a...

lol 

And here's a link to the old paper bag rollers method...looks pretty nice!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccqJxavTUHY


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 13, 2010)

the challenge is open til Oct 2010, you can do the challenge for the full yr or for 3 months or whatever time frame you want to commit.

so will you be doing the paper bag rollers on wet hair?
the challenge has to be done on wet hair or semi wet airdried hair.

thx



Chelz said:


> Can I join too? A little late I know erplexed
> 
> -I'm going to use homemade brown paper bag rollers.
> -Blowdry on cool air *ONLY*
> ...


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 13, 2010)

So I can't blow dry on cool air? 
I'm like 41 weeks post and thats quite a challenge alright!! lol


----------



## Solitude (Mar 13, 2010)

Checking in! My length update is in my siggy. I'm loving rollersetting, seriously. It's becoming a breeeeeze. I'm on KeraCare now and after using the hydrating detangling shampoo (new sulfate free formula) with humecto, I lost NO hair rollersetting.  Like, I seriously  had maybe 10 hairs in the comb TOTAL. I did not have detangle at all. My new seamless bone combs might be helping as well. 

I am probably going to PS more, but I'll still be rollersetting at least once a week. (I rollerset twice a week currently.)


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 14, 2010)

lol!!! some of us are using the blower but after we rollerset our hair. I blowdry my roots some of the other women do too but after our rollersets.

so you would blowdry your hair dry then the use the rollers? 41 weeks yeah that can lead to disaster and stress.

I guess try it out post pics.



Chelz said:


> So I can't blow dry on cool air?
> I'm like 41 weeks post and thats quite a challenge alright!! lol


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 14, 2010)

great to hear, rollersetting is really great before I use to think it was too much heat (in the 90's crazy thinking) but I realize it's soooooo much better for your hair.

How is the keracare new shampoo? I wanted to try it, the only sulfate free shampoo I own now is giovanni magnetic, but it's not in my rotation yet.

and yes I love seamless combs I think my cricket comb is seamless and it does not snatch the hair.

congrats on your progress.





Solitude said:


> Checking in! My length update is in my siggy. I'm loving rollersetting, seriously. It's becoming a breeeeeze. I'm on KeraCare now and after using the hydrating detangling shampoo (new sulfate free formula) with humecto, I lost NO hair rollersetting.  Like, I seriously had maybe 10 hairs in the comb TOTAL. I did not have detangle at all. My new seamless bone combs might be helping as well.
> 
> I am probably going to PS more, but I'll still be rollersetting at least once a week. (I rollerset twice a week currently.)


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't wait to get my detangling seamless comb!!! I did a rollerset last night and the results were great! I had my entire head rolled in less than 20 minutes. It's getting easy now. After washing and dcing, I apply NTM Silk Touch and Chi Silk. My curls are ways full and bouncy.

The only issue is I loose a lot of hair. It seems like there is hair everywhere after I'm done. The seamless rat tail comb helped a lot, but I need a seamless detangler too. Hopefully it will get here this week.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to do a protein treatment tonight and do my usual set.  I'm going to flat iron my roots tomorrow, and wear the lengths curly.  I'm just three months post and I'm finding it very easy at the moment.  Let's see how I feel in four weeks time!


----------



## Erocka (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm in. =) 

1. What rollers will you be using?
the regular old ones- plastic with holes in them... lol
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
Paul Mitchell smoothing
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? health
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? maybe right after I take them out- if my hair is at all stiff...
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? airdry
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)fine tooth comb, duckbill clips


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 14, 2010)

Checking in with a few pics...the homemade rolllerset went alright... 
And *yes* I would need to blow dry on cool first lol!! 

I'll post more after I wash it..


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all.  I just finished roller setting and i am under the dryer now.  It wasn't difficult since i am 9 weeks post.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 14, 2010)

Anyone have suggestions for a good pin curling tutorial on Youtube. I hate how traditional wrapping flattens all my bouncy curls, but I have no idea how to pincurl. TIA!


----------



## theprototype (Mar 14, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a good pin curling tutorial on Youtube. I hate how traditional wrapping flattens all my bouncy curls, but I have no idea how to pincurl. TIA!



Here's one: http://www.youtube.com/user/SalonCabelo#p/u/8/yLST3eCHgJ4


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 14, 2010)

theprototype said:


> Here's one: http://www.youtube.com/user/SalonCabelo#p/u/8/yLST3eCHgJ4



Thanks theprototype. Checking it out now!


----------



## sophia_reed (Mar 14, 2010)

http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr355/sophia_reed/DSC00506-1.jpg
Just checking in the left pic is present and other bottom is before.
It looks longer telling from where my armpits are


----------



## Vintageglam (Mar 15, 2010)

Ladies I will be joining you in this challenge on a casual basis.  Mainly to learn healthier hair practices and also to learn .

I have just BKT'd and so thought this would be good for maintaining it after DC's.


1. What rollers will you be using?

Magnetic green and pink ones.  

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)

Leave-In, Heat protectant and diluted Aphogee green tea or Chi silk Infusion.  I find that setting lotion makes the hair hard and prone to breakage.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?

Bouncy hair whilst drying thus protecting the elasticity and integrity of my hair buy using in-direct low heat and therefore encourage growth and thickness.


4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?

No blowdriers,  I don;t know how to blow my roots anyway and my little anorexic strands would all but give up on me.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?

I will mostly be using my Hooded dryer on low to medium heat.  My hair is pretty fine so it usually takes about 30 mins to dry on medium.


6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)

Spray bottle with leave in mixture, combs, magnetic rollers, clips.

I will also probably mainly be using the "pony-tail" roller setting method (as demonstrated by boundless tresses lady on youtube) and wraps as these will be easiest for me as I am learning.  I will prob roller-set 1sx week at weekends and wrap midweek when I co-wash & DC. I will venture onto the mo-hawk when I feel more confident.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qlYPfamE3TA&feature=related


ETA:  I am thinking of switching up to curl formers bc they look a little more manageable for the likes of me.     I have seen some youtube videos that are making me  for curlformers.....


----------



## MsRR (Mar 15, 2010)

I haven't read the entire thread as of yet and was wondering can you buy the ceramic rollers at a BBS and if so does anyone in Houston know where and how do they compare to the magnetic rollers.  Thx.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 15, 2010)

oh yeah it's definitely grown , nice and shiny.




sophia_reed said:


> Just checking in the left pic is present and other bottom is before.
> It looks longer telling from where my armpits are


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 15, 2010)

it's weird I honestly have not seen them in bss's.
I see them online I don't think they are too popular  at the moment except in salons.

when I decide to try them i'm going to have to order online.



MsRR said:


> I haven't read the entire thread as of yet and was wondering can you buy the ceramic rollers at a BBS and if so does anyone in Houston know where and how do they compare to the magnetic rollers. Thx.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 15, 2010)

WOW I like those curls you got there, came out nice.
can you post pics next time of you and these brown bag rollers? I want to see them and how they are done.
if I blew on cool my hair would still be looking at me like........... heat! #$#$^^%%^$!!!!

lmao 




Chelz said:


> Checking in with a few pics...the homemade rolllerset went alright...
> And *yes* I would need to blow dry on cool first lol!!
> 
> I'll post more after I wash it..


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 15, 2010)

that's cool, it's a year so even if you take a month's break from this or a few days you still have the rest of the year well til Oct.

it's a fun challenge because it's light on the rules.



stellagirl76 said:


> Ladies I will be joining you in this challenge on a *casual basis*. Mainly to learn healthier hair practices and also to learn .
> 
> I have just BKT'd and so thought this would be good for maintaining it after DC's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm still rollersetting every 5 days.  I'll post pics in a day or two.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL!!  maybe you could train it to accept the cool air over time 

And here's a quick pic of the rollers (don't laugh), maybe I can take a better one later! erplexed




longhairlover said:


> WOW I like those curls you got there, came out nice.
> can you post pics next time of you and these brown bag rollers? I want to see them and how they are done.
> if I blew on cool my hair would still be looking at me like........... heat! #$#$^^%%^$!!!!
> 
> lmao


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 16, 2010)

that's really cool! so I guess you have mastered rag rollers. my hair really thrives off of heat, I know so many people say that heat is the enemy but my hair just does really well with it so for me i'll stick with what works.

and I barely see brown bags, where in the world are you find them? wait I know wholefoods has them.

your helping the environment and your hair 






Chelz said:


> LOL!!  maybe you could train it to accept the cool air over time
> 
> And here's a quick pic of the rollers (don't laugh), maybe I can take a better one later! erplexed


----------



## Solitude (Mar 16, 2010)

MsRR said:


> I haven't read the entire thread as of yet and was wondering can you buy the ceramic rollers at a BBS and if so does anyone in Houston know where and how do they compare to the magnetic rollers.  Thx.



The main BSS I go to is on Fondren and S.Braeswood, in the same parking lot as Food Town - I think it's called Beauty Empire. They have ceramic rollers, but only in two sizes! The don't have the size that is really large, like the gray ones. The largest size is the purple size and the red size - don't know the exact diameters, but all of their ceramic rollers are white.

I like that BSS because the store owners are friendly and they always speak, plus they have a large selection. 

I use the ceramic ones because they seem to dry faster and my rollersets look shinier. I would prefer larger ceramic ones. 

Ulta has large ceramic _mesh _rollers. (I don't use those because I'm afraid the mesh will snag my hair.)

NOTE: I went to that BSS today and they were SOLD OUT of ceramic rollers!!! I have to remember to ask him to order the larger size next time I go in there.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 16, 2010)

with the ceramic rollers does the hair come out smooth like with the magnetic ones?





Solitude said:


> The main BSS I go to is on Fondren and S.Braeswood, in the same parking lot as Food Town - I think it's called Beauty Empire. They have ceramic rollers, but only in two sizes! The don't have the size that is really large, like the gray ones. The largest size is the purple size and the red size - don't know the exact diameters, but all of their ceramic rollers are white.
> 
> I like that BSS because the store owners are friendly and they always speak, plus they have a large selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsRR (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok thanks...I will get some this week end..Can you join if you don't post pictures...I'm new to all of this and would have to get my niece to teach me all that picture stuff...but I only rollerset my hair anyway once a week.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok the roller set attempt on Friday looked terrible so no pics.  The hair was smooth, but the curls were super tight and then they started to frizz up later.  I think I'm going to have to get bigger rollers now.  Those were my little rollers I bought about 4 months ago and my hair has grown a lot more than I realized since then.  I'm going to make another attempt Thursday with bigger rollers and see how it turns out.

Any of you ladies have suggestions of what size (color) rollers to use for CL/NL hair so that you don't have super tight curls???


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^ you can probably use the purple rollers, maybe the red, which color are you using now?


----------



## esi.adokowa (Mar 18, 2010)

hello ladies 
i'm just lurking for now (i will be unofficially joining in may when i take out my braids).
but i do have a question.

do any of you ladies use the huge (3", lime green) rollers?
i bought these rollers because i hear they really reduce drying time and i'm for more of a straight look because i want to wrap my hair anyway. 
but i don't think they're going to fit under my dryer.
what kind of dryer can fit these rollers?

thanks in advance :]]


----------



## gn1g (Mar 18, 2010)

do u have pics?


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 18, 2010)

when my hair is freshly relaxed I use the black rollers all over they are maybe an inch smaller than the ones your talking about, imo when the hair is freshly relaxed (don't know if your relaxed) you can put more hair on them and fit under the salon dryers, with the tabletop dryers you won't fit either way (from my experience).

when i'm stretching like now I only do the huge rollers down the middle and use the grays on the side and I fit fine under my dryer.

so conclusion:
with a salon dryer and freshly relaxed hair you can fit with huge rollers, 
newgrowth or natural hair causes you to need more rollers from my experience so using huge rollers can be unsuccessful and you won't fit under your dryer.

if you want to still try the huge rollers out just use those mainly in the middle section and it will create nice body.


hth.



esi.adokowa said:


> hello ladies
> i'm just lurking for now (i will be unofficially joining in may when i take out my braids).
> but i do have a question.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all. I was too lazy to roller set my hair on Tuesday night and ended up sleeping with wet hair...

OMG my hair looked a hot mess the next day. I'm happy I was able to wear a hat that evening! My hair was so matted, and I am not even 12 weeks post yet!I don't care how long it takes, from now on, I am roller setting my hair at least once a week. I actually have my redecilla and rollers on right now...


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Mar 19, 2010)

The orange ones and I have black ceramic ones.  Not sure what size (color) they are but they are only slightly bigger.  I went and got the red and green ones today and they worked much better.  I am under the dryer right now.



longhairlover said:


> ^^^ you can probably use the purple rollers, maybe the red, which color are you using now?




Whew it was a long process (2 hrs).  Hopefully as my hair grows and I get better at this the rolling process will go smoother and faster cause my arms was tired and I almost quit 2 times.


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I'm just lurking/unofficially joining for now until I decide on what type of rollers I want to use.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok ladies. I broke down and ordered the Ricky's Fusion Ceramic  
Rollers. They are rubber coated for grip and have added ceramic. I got an email that they have already shipped. I'm sure they won't get here in time for my Friday night rollerset though:-( So next week, I will post a picture of the results and my review. Not sure if I can give a "true" review though because I will be working with 15 week post relaxer hair. But I'll give my two cents anyway!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Mar 25, 2010)

Hey ladies. I have not been in this thread in a minute but I am still roller setting at least once a week. I am getting much better at it but its an uphill go as the new growth comes in.


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 26, 2010)

I think I may stop at rickys' today i'll be in manhattan, i've been dying to try these rollers, even for dry styling my hair with curls.

let us know how they go, we still haven't gotten any feedback on if these rollers are worth it, I know they are supposed to be good for dry styling.






Salsarisma said:


> Ok ladies. I broke down and ordered the Ricky's Fusion Ceramic
> Rollers. They are rubber coated for grip and have added ceramic. I got an email that they have already shipped. I'm sure they won't get here in time for my Friday night rollerset though:-( So next week, I will post a picture of the results and my review. Not sure if I can give a "true" review though because I will be working with 15 week post relaxer hair. But I'll give my two cents anyway!


----------



## jcdlox (Mar 26, 2010)

I'd like to join you ladies. I was in the 2010 Braid Challenge but my braider moved out of state! So I just discovered that I actually can rollerset my hair and it comes out SOOOOOO much softer and bouncier with NO DIRECT HEAT - Hallelujah!

1. What rollers will you be using? Magnetic rollers, red, beige and a couple of purple
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) Mizani heat protectant, JCS leave-in, IC Fantasia Frizz Free Serum
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? Yes a quick blow dry of the roots, one minute tops
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? hooded dryer
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)  bone combs (rake, detangler and a rat tail I just ordered)

One question, I rollerset last night and I had broken hairs mostly from wrapping my hair afterwards. Today I'm noticing breakage at the crown. How do you ladies minimize breakage when rollersetting/wrapping?


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 26, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I think I may stop at rickys' today i'll be in manhattan, i've been dying to try these rollers, even for dry styling my hair with curls.
> 
> let us know how they go, we still haven't gotten any feedback on if these rollers are worth it, I know they are supposed to be good for dry styling.



Ooh, plz let us know if you get them and use them. I can't wait to try them! I'm going to take pictures of my roller set tonight and then take pictures of my roller set using the ceramic rollers next week. That way there will be reasonable comparison.


----------



## Salsarisma (Mar 28, 2010)

I am just looooving this challenge!! I'm so glad I didn't give up on learning how to rollerset. I did a rollerset on my 14 week post relaxer hair, and the results were amazing! Curls so full and bouncy! I didn't want to wrap it that night bc it always turns into a silk wrap:-(

Anyways, I ordered the ceramic rollers Thursday and they arrived Saturday morning. Really quick shipping and a 15% coupon off my next order. If these work well, I'll order more in various sizes. 

I plan to do another rollerset Thursday night. I took pictures of the results this week and I will take pictures of the results next week with the ceramcs. I'll post my review and pics before the weekend is out. Have a good weekend ladies!

Oh yeah, the seamless combs from hairsense.com are the truth!!!! I lost less than half the amount of hair! And I use a detangling rake and rattail comb. Very little hair loss!


----------



## gissellr78 (Mar 28, 2010)

I air dried and flat ironed this week for the 1st time..Just trying something different so i can have options.  I will roller set next week i am 3 months posterplexed so is hard.

Also i got a 1" trim..which i needed but i feel like my hair is stuck at mbl for EVER...everytime i get close to WL.  I need a trim..I am over it honestly this is a good length..

I refuse to be WL with crappy ends.

tis all am done venting


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 28, 2010)

can't wait to see the pics of the rollerset with the ceramic rollers 




Salsarisma said:


> I am just looooving this challenge!! I'm so glad I didn't give up on learning how to rollerset. I did a rollerset on my 14 week post relaxer hair, and the results were amazing! Curls so full and bouncy! I didn't want to wrap it that night bc it always turns into a silk wrap:-(
> 
> Anyways, I ordered the ceramic rollers Thursday and they arrived Saturday morning. Really quick shipping and a 15% coupon off my next order. If these work well, I'll order more in various sizes.
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Mar 28, 2010)

lol! your hair looks fab though, the ends look great!
i've been trying different things too sometimes I get bored with rollersetting my hair and we may be around the same time relaxer post. i'm trying to hold out til May or whenever it gets too hot.

your hair looks longer to me it'll be waist length regardless it has no choice.



gissellr78 said:


> I air dried and flat ironed this week for the 1st time..Just trying something different so i can have options. I will roller set next week i am 3 months posterplexed so is hard.
> 
> Also i got a 1" trim..which i needed but i feel like my hair is stuck at mbl for EVER...everytime i get close to WL. I need a trim..I am over it honestly this is a good length..
> 
> ...


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 28, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm just lurking/unofficially joining for now until I decide on what type of rollers I want to use.



I purchased two packs of Annie mesh rollers today along with duckbill clips, end papers, and a hair net. I will attempt my first rollerset on Tuesday or Wednesday.

1. What rollers will you be using? mesh & perm rods
2. What products will you use to set? Lanza foam/setting lotion, Aphogee green tea keratin spray and serum 
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both 
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? no. Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? no.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? using a hooded dryer and airdrying
6. What styling tools will you be using? fine tooth comb and bone comb


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Mar 29, 2010)

This weekend I did a wet wrap because I was lazy I did nothing to my roots. I will try to take pics this weekend for an update since I know that is approaching.


----------



## TeeDee66 (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to post pics soon, but I'm going to wait until I get a touch up and flat iron to check length.  I'm getting the touch up on Saturday. I believe my hair has grown in the back but I think I've had some hair loss on my right side wear the roller is set.  I'm taking precautions now.


----------



## theprototype (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

I have been following you guys since the beginning, and have finally decided to join the challenge now that my hair is freshly relaxed.

*1. What rollers will you be using? *
Grey magnetic rollers, flexi rods​
* 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins,  serums etc.) 
*Herbal Essences LTR, CHI Silk Infusion, Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in, One 'N Only Argan Oil​
* 3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
*Length. Trying to get to WL by the end of this year.​ 
* 4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a  blowdryer at all (optional)?
*No. I have not mastered the art of blowing out roots unfortunately.​* 5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
*Crappy Gold N Hot Table-top Hooded dryer ​* 6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)*Wide tooth rat tail comb, flat iron for roots only (towards the end of my stretches), magnetic rollers, double prong alligator clips.
​I am under the dryer as we speak  OP, thanks for this informative and motivating thread, and ladies, thank you for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm back.  I tried wet bunning for like 10 days, and I'm going to stick to rollersets under the dryer from now on.  Here's an update.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 30, 2010)

pretty hair optimus!!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 1, 2010)

I forgot to send out the 3 month update pm's i'll do so overnight or tomorrow, forgot todays' April 1st.

I agree with Sharifeh nice progress and updates Optimus.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 1, 2010)

I have some sort of brain lapse, I was right in manhattan where there's a rickys' and forgot 

I need a tape recorder to remind myself of stuff 



Salsarisma said:


> Ooh, plz let us know if you get them and use them. I can't wait to try them! I'm going to take pictures of my roller set tonight and then take pictures of my roller set using the ceramic rollers next week. That way there will be reasonable comparison.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay...when flat ironing the roots after a roller set are you doing it in the same sections as the roller or combing it out 1st then flat ironing...this mess is driving me crazy and I am not relaxing for the next couple of weeks ....


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 1, 2010)

@red awwww your welcome, I guess we have so much info here because you learn so much through trial and error. I heart rollersets, they brought my hair back to life I never believed in them until I started this challenge and consistently rollersetted my hair.

I don't know how you ladies mbl do self rollersets, sometimes I get annoyed doing a rollerset on apl hair.

thx for joining 




theprototype said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have been following you guys since the beginning, and have finally decided to join the challenge now that my hair is freshly relaxed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ckisland (Apr 1, 2010)

I am so joining this challenge!!  I did my second rollerset in March last Sunday and I loved loved loved it! I'm 3c-4b natural and I was contemplating using a blowdryer monthly to help keep single-strand knots and mini-dreds at bay. I'm so glad that I gave rollersetting another chance because I think it'll do the trick without the potential heat damage. 


longhairlover said:


> 1. What rollers will you be using?
> Red (trying this weekend), purple and gray magnetic rollers with the metal clips. I'm going to save up my money to buy flexirods as well.
> 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
> In a spray bottle I mix JC Condition and Sculpt with Proclaim Foam Wrap and dilute it heavily with water. After I spray the section of hair with the mix, I add a dab of CHI Straight Guard (I love this stuff and I use it as a leave-in during the week).
> ...


I'll be doing this challenge for 3 months, cowashing, detangling and rollersetting once a week. My last rollerset is my avatar pic and I'll post pics of my rollerset from this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 1, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I have some sort of brain lapse, I was right in manhattan where there's a rickys' and forgot
> 
> I need a tape recorder to remind myself of stuff



Lol! That's ok. My hair night is tonight and I've been itching to use those rollers. Well, my DDdecided that she did not want to get with the program a d go to sleep tonight. So my husband has been in the room with her trying to put her to sleep. So I have no access to my hair dryer!! At 9pm, I realized my hair was not getting done tonight!! 

**Big sigh** I'll post my pics and review tomorrow night.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 1, 2010)

you will see your hair thrive with rollersetting for real,
I still use the blowdryer but on my roots mainly and I haven't had any issues, 



ckisland said:


> I am so joining this challenge!!  I did my second rollerset in March last Sunday and I loved loved loved it! I'm 3c-4b natural and I was contemplating using a blowdryer monthly to help keep single-strand knots and mini-dreds at bay. I'm so glad that I gave rollersetting another chance because I think it'll do the trick without the potential heat damage.
> 
> I'll be doing this challenge for 3 months, cowashing, detangling and rollersetting once a week. My last rollerset is my avatar pic and I'll post pics of my rollerset from this upcoming Sunday.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 2, 2010)

Ok so I sent out the pm's to remind everyone about the 3 month updates, some members may not have received the pm because they are either no longer on the site maybe or requested not receive pm's.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 2, 2010)

Here are my updates I posted these before and they are in my album: 







 before trim winter/fall 2009 a hot mess ends were messed up! hair just looked like trash! was blowdrying too much because I need to wash my hair frequent.






 after a trim late winter 2009, and after buying my salon dryer rollersetting only.







 ^ after winter trim, some growth, crown growing back in healthy, and also only rollersetting






^ 2010 trim March hair is healthy again, thx to dedicated rollersetting!






  nice and even and healthy back to healthy apl march 2010


My hair has really come back to the way it was which is healthy, my crown has grown back I think it was breaking off because of my thyroid issues I found out about last year, before then I couldn't understand why my hair was breaking off always at the crown and nape. And I stopped blowdrying so darn much, and rollersets are the best way to maintain healthy ends and hair!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 2, 2010)

I just put the flat iron onto the hair run the flat iron over the roots once then comb out the roots with a wide tooth comb, then go over the roots again until they are smooth, normally 2 passes or maybe 3 sometimes  depending on how much newgrowth.






sqzbly1908 said:


> Okay...when flat ironing the roots after a roller set are you doing it in the same sections as the roller or combing it out 1st then flat ironing...this mess is driving me crazy and I am not relaxing for the next couple of weeks ....


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^^longhairlover can you add me to the challenge?
tia,
tishee


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 2, 2010)

sure sorry about that. we do updates every 3 months the next one will be end of June.



morehairplease said:


> ^^^^longhairlover can you add me to the challenge?
> tia,
> tishee


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 2, 2010)

Update:

Before Dec. 2009: Hair almost straight with just a slight bump on the ends.






March 2010: Lots of body and curl.  Roller set hair. Hair not all the way straight.  I only used one pass on the roots on low heat.


----------



## mst1908 (Apr 3, 2010)

Update:

I'm still roller-setting only and my hair is continuing 
to respond well to roller setting and stretching.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 3, 2010)

love your update! your hair looked healthy before but it's grown alot and very healthy looking congrats!



a_shoe_6307 said:


> Update:
> 
> Before Dec. 2009: Hair almost straight with just a slight bump on the ends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey ladies, I'm checking in! I can't believe that it's been three months already, lol.
I've been rollersetting once a week, every week. Lately, it's been more annoying to do it, but I'm going to stick with it, because I think it's really been beneficial to my hair. 
Okay, here are my pictures:





This was December 26, 2009. I was almost one week post, and had washed, rollerset and flatironed my hair.





And this was March 28, 2010. I was one week post, and this is after I washed and rollerset it. The hair is kind of dented and wouldn't lay straight down, because I had it in a bun. But it doesn't make a real difference I think.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi ladies

You're not going to see much of a difference in my hair at the moment as my shrinkage is ridiculous at 3.5 months post.  I can't wait until I touch up either because I'm not doing it until June.  I plan on straightening my hair in a couple of weeks for an event I'm going to so I'll update then.

Your hair looks great LHL, lovely ends!


----------



## ckisland (Apr 3, 2010)

I was going to wait until tomorrow to rollerset, but I was itching to get it done for the week. Unlike my rollerset last week, this week I:

1. used mainly purple and red magnetic rollers (instead of purple and gray)
2. used the mohawk method
3. didn't blow out my roots
4. didn't use a round brush
5. used more setting product 
















Although I like this set, the one I had last week was much better looks-wise. But, this time it only took me 1 hour to rollerset and 1hour and 40 mins. to dry!!! Last time I spent about 2 hours setting and 2 drying. So I'm definitely doing the mohawk method again. Next time I'll use less product and stick with the purple and gray rollers. I loved how huge my hair was last time.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 3, 2010)

^^^funny you mention huge hair, last week I setted my hair, didn't blow it straight and my moms referred to me as james brown rip lmao!

the more you do it you will find your staple products and which products work best for your sets, i've had weeks where I knew I should've stuck with what works but I used a foreign product anyways


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 3, 2010)

thank you, i've been having to trim frequently to get the crap off , I think all the bad hair is finally gone, starting fresh for the summer.

can't wait to see your hair straightened for your event.




Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> You're not going to see much of a difference in my hair at the moment as my shrinkage is ridiculous at 3.5 months post. I can't wait until I touch up either because I'm not doing it until June. I plan on straightening my hair in a couple of weeks for an event I'm going to so I'll update then.
> 
> Your hair looks great LHL, lovely ends!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 3, 2010)

nice update! your hair grew fast in 3 months, I kept looking at the pic like somethings different, then I saw the 1st one is a lil above the bird and the 2nd one is past it 



Chaosbutterfly said:


> Hey ladies, I'm checking in! I can't believe that it's been three months already, lol.
> I've been rollersetting once a week, every week. Lately, it's been more annoying to do it, but I'm going to stick with it, because I think it's really been beneficial to my hair.
> Okay, here are my pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## Solitude (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll be posting my update either tonight or tomorrow.

Longhairlover, how often do you relax your hair? It looks great. All of you ladies have wonderful updates.

Okay, I attached my January pic versus my April 3rd pic. I was getting a little tired of rollersetting on the end, but now that I see my results, I'll probably stick with it for another 3 months.

BTW, I am 3 months post-relaxer. My hair is actually right at APL, a lil longer than it looks in the second picture.

I could have taken a better update pic, but I'm tired and I plan to go to sunrise service!


----------



## ckisland (Apr 4, 2010)

So I tried just putting a scarf around my head and going to sleep and wow that didn't work . I'm actually surprised my hair didn't fro back up. What it did do was make my hair all flat and lose all of it's curl . So, I'm going to try putting it in a ponytail tonight and I'll see how that goes.

Right now I'm sitting here with some rollers on my dry hair, hoping to get some curl back. 

ETA: I took the rollers down and had a really good look at my ends . I am not happy. I went through my fokti and I think my hair has grown maybe an inch since January!!! I think I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge and get back to wet bunning. 

Thank you ladies for having me in this challenge even for a short while. I loved the look and ease of rollersetting; I just don't think it's what's best for my hair's health.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 4, 2010)

ckisland said:


> So I tried just putting a scarf around my head and going to sleep and wow that didn't work . I'm actually surprised my hair didn't fro back up. What it did do was make my hair all flat and lose all of it's curl . So, I'm going to try putting it in a ponytail tonight and I'll see how that goes.
> 
> Right now I'm sitting here with some rollers on my dry hair, hoping to get some curl back.
> 
> ...



awww! I'm sorry to hear that. If you do go back to rolleretting, maybe you could try pin curls.....


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 4, 2010)

I did my first roller set earlier today and while I consider it to be 'ok' for my first time it just doesn't look right. This week, I plan on going to the bss to purchase a new foam wrap lotion and roller setting my hair again Thursday or Friday to see if whether or not I will stick with it. While at the bss, I will look into purchasing some magnetic rollers. My hair looks fuzzy/frizzy and the curls did not hold like I would have liked them to. I am also going to search this thread for tips regarding roller placement and getting my sets to look neater. I have already pin curled my hair for the night and will spend tomorrow searching the thread/forum for roller setting tips.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 4, 2010)

I have been roller setting once a week since January.  I am one of those weird people who loves roller sets!  I can have my entire head rolled in 20 minutes now.  It use to take 45 minutes I apologize in advance for the small starting picture.  The resizing wouldn't work! 

Anyways, here is my starting picture one month after I found LHCF in November of 2009: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my hair now after three consecutive months of weekly roller sets.  I also bun 3-5 days a week:






 I am 15 weeks post relaxer in this picture and I'm on a personal no heat challenge till I relax in May, so I just pulled a strand straight for an approximate check.  I am very happy with my progress so far.  I just hope it continues!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 4, 2010)

Longhairlover,

Your hair is gorgeous!!!!  Roller setting has really worked for you!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 4, 2010)

I know I've been promising a review on the Ricky's Cermaic Rollers, but....I need one more weekerplexed

I did use them for my last roller set.  However, my camera broke and I had to take pictures using my iPhone, and so they are not that clear. Also, I just want one more try before I can post a true review.  I did set my hair dryer for 15 minutes less than usual and my hair was dry!  This is a good sign.  I actually forgot to add the Chi Silk Infusion to my hair, and the curls still came out shiny and bouncy! So far so good, but let me try this one more time following my normal routine step by step before posting a real review. Here is one "cloudy" picture of the results.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey all this is my update.This first pic is from November 2009. 

The second pic is march 2010 roller set hair that was wrapped and brushed out.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 5, 2010)

on one of these pages I put a link to a ytuber named Lorraine she has a long but thorough vid on rollersetting, it may be on the first few pages of this thread.

the magnetic rollers will really help you get smoother sets, mousse will also help to hold your curls if your going for a curly look, I like silk elements mousse because it's alcohol free and gives nice shine too.

hth



morehairplease said:


> I did my first roller set earlier today and while I consider it to be 'ok' for my first time it just doesn't look right. This week, I plan on going to the bss to purchase a new foam wrap lotion and roller setting my hair again Thursday or Friday to see if whether or not I will stick with it. While at the bss, I will look into purchasing some magnetic rollers. My hair looks fuzzy/frizzy and the curls did not hold like I would have liked them to. I am also going to search this thread for tips regarding roller placement and getting my sets to look neater. I have already pin curled my hair for the night and will spend tomorrow searching the thread/forum for roller setting tips.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 5, 2010)

this is really cool all of our hair is growing!
congrats on your progress!



Day Dreamer said:


> Hey all this is my update.This first pic is from November 2009. View attachment 63062
> 
> The second pic is march 2010 roller set hair that was wrapped and brushed out.View attachment 63064


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 5, 2010)

it does look nice and smooth, thank goodness someone bought the rollers, cant wait for your next review on them 

and your hair grew fast too, it's past that tatt  nice!




Salsarisma said:


> I know I've been promising a review on the Ricky's Cermaic Rollers, but....I need one more weekerplexed
> 
> I did use them for my last roller set. However, my camera broke and I had to take pictures using my iPhone, and so they are not that clear. Also, I just want one more try before I can post a true review. I did set my hair dryer for 15 minutes less than usual and my hair was dry! This is a good sign. I actually forgot to add the Chi Silk Infusion to my hair, and the curls still came out shiny and bouncy! So far so good, but let me try this one more time following my normal routine step by step before posting a real review. Here is one "cloudy" picture of the results.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 5, 2010)

thank you, the ladies on here are right keeping a picture journal really does help you to see progress, 

illness (hyperthyroid) and blowdrying = no bueno lmao! 



Salsarisma said:


> Longhairlover,
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous!!!! Roller setting has really worked for you!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 5, 2010)

my mother fixed the front of my hair (trim) for me last weekend and said "I don't know what your doing to your hair but it really looks and feels amazing" and that's alot coming from her since she use to do hair for 20+ yrs. Rollersetting is the truth, so ladies that are facing damage, illness or your hair just isn't acting right, learn how to rollerset, along w/deep conditioning, protein treatments and yes light trims and you will see the change, oh and good styling tools i.e. seamless combs and quality brushes, ouchless and snag free hair accessories. Also products that detangle your hair really well and provide slip.

Pantene gets on my nerves but I always go back to it when I stretch for long periods, nothing gets my curls tangle free and detangled like Pantene (all lines).


Great Progress Ladies!!!!


----------



## Solitude (Apr 5, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> my mother fixed the front of my hair (trim) for me last weekend and said "I don't know what your doing to your hair but it really looks and feels amazing" and that's alot coming from her since she use to do hair for 20+ yrs. Rollersetting is the truth, so ladies that are facing damage, illness or your hair just isn't acting right, learn how to rollerset, along w/deep conditioning, protein treatments and yes light trims and you will see the change, oh and good styling tools i.e. seamless combs and quality brushes, ouchless and snag free hair accessories. Also products that detangle your hair really well and provide slip.
> 
> Pantene gets on my nerves but I always go back to it when I stretch for long periods, nothing gets my curls tangle free and detangled like Pantene (all lines).
> 
> ...



Yes, rollersetting really, really works if you're consistent with it! The big old rollers also make me feel ol' school glam lol.  

I forgot to add in my earlier post three things that I am going to do differently: 

1. Cut down from washing 2-3 times a week to only 1x (less manipulation)
2. Deep condition with every wash. (I currently only DC twice a month)
3. I'm using a new product line - Shea Moisture. I'm really feeling the Moisture Retention Shampoo.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 5, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Yes, rollersetting really, really works if you're consistent with it! The big old rollers also make me feel ol' school glam lol.
> 
> I forgot to add in my earlier post three things that I am going to do differently:
> 
> ...



Solitude, your regimen changes sound great. I currently only shampoo once a week and co wash once a week. I always dc once a week too. Let us know how the Shea Moisture line works for you.


----------



## ckisland (Apr 6, 2010)

-sneaks back into thread-

I want to give rollersetting another try . I loved how my hair felt after a rollerset, and I had noticed that the broken hairs I would find laying around were becoming fewer and fewer. After talking to my roommate, I may have gotten used to my hair being stretched and much smoother that my shrunken hair now feels weird to me . Here are some changes I'm thinking of making:
1. letting my hair airdry for a bit then going under the hair dryer using the low setting.
2. deep conditioning my hair once a week to prep for the rollerset
3. using just water and my CHI Straight Guard to set my hair

I also plan to wear my hair in either a bun or ponytail since my rollersets fall to my shoulders and brush against my clothes.


----------



## Nameless (Apr 6, 2010)

2 quick questions:

1) for those who wash their hair more than once a week - do you still rollerset? If so, isn't that too much manipulation?
2) How do you keep your curls overnight? I tried pinning them and they came out flat and poo when I woke up


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 6, 2010)

Gabrielle.A said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) for those who wash their hair more than once a week - do you still rollerset? If so, isn't that too much manipulation? My answer to that is no. I lose very little hair when I roller set. The product mix and the seamless combs Have reduced my hair loss during roller setting. I have a hair night in which I pre poo, shampoo, deep condition, and rollerset. I enjoy my roller set by wearing my hair down for 2-3 days. Then I co wash once a week and airdry my hair overnight. The next day I bun and wear a bun 4-5 days a week. After co-washing I apply NTM Silk Touch leave in and detangle. I had less than 5 hairs in my seamless comb. So, the manipulation has not been detrimental for me.
> 2) How do you keep your curls overnight? I tried pinning them and they came out flat and poo when I woke up


Now this, I haven't mastered yet. My pin curls didn't work either. I usually put rollers on dry hair for an hour or so (if I have time) to have some curls. Normally, I go to a silk wrap by default!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 6, 2010)

***3mth updates**** I have noticed some increase to thickness from rollersetting but I am still struggling with my technique it seems like my hair is so dry afterwards. I try not to add alot of products because my fine hair will be weighed down. I am happy to see I am getting closer to APL!!

This is were I started January 2010





Here is after my trim in February 2010








Here is March 2010 update. (i did not do a good flat iron so my hair looks uneven)


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 6, 2010)

^^^^ your hair looks GORGEOUS sweetie! You are definitely doing a great job! Hopefully, I will be where you are in a couple of months.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 6, 2010)

i'm not rollersetting as much but normally I :




Gabrielle.A said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) for those who wash their hair more than once a week - do you still rollerset? If so, isn't that too much manipulation?
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 6, 2010)

just finished deep conditioning under the dryer, sweat everywhere, don't know how this is going to work when the real heat hits 

don't know if rollersetting will be done consistently during real heat......


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 6, 2010)

nice progress another successful rollersetter!!!!  yay!




mzsophisticated26 said:


> ***3mth updates**** I have noticed some increase to thickness from rollersetting but I am still struggling with my technique it seems like my hair is so dry afterwards. I try not to add alot of products because my fine hair will be weighed down. I am happy to see I am getting closer to APL!!
> 
> This is were I started January 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 8, 2010)

Checking in....I did my second rollerset yesterday and while it turned out better than my first attempt I am not satisfied with it. My hair lacked any type of sheen/shine and looked extremely dull not like the sets my stylist does. Tomorrow, I am going to my stylist for a roller set and will make notes on how she does it and try to duplicate at home again next week.

ETA: I just watched Lorraine's youtube videos and will try roller setting my hair up instead of down and seeing if that makes a difference.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 9, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in....I did my second rollerset yesterday and while it turned out better than my first attempt I am not satisfied with it. My hair lacked any type of sheen/shine and looked extremely dull not like the sets my stylist does. Tomorrow, I am going to my stylist for a roller set and will make notes on how she does it and try to duplicate at home again next week.
> 
> ETA: I just watched Lorraine's youtube videos and will try roller setting my hair up instead of down and seeing if that makes a difference.



just back from the salon and got a roller set from my stylist. I will attempt to roller set again next week either Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 11, 2010)

Alright ladies, I was finally able to easily rollerset my hair and ready to start this challenge. I've always been a roller setter (word? who cares). But until about this year I stopped going to the salon and just flat ironed because it was easier to do. Last week I went home and paid close attention to my stylist down there and finally did it yesterday and was very happy about how it came out! My hair is nice and soft and I'm a happy camper.

1. What rollers will you be using? red and purple
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
moroccanoil styling creme, he ltr, infusium moisturoligie, chi keratin mist, organix coconut serum. Hopefully I will be able to use up my leave ins up because I have quite a few of them
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? I will be using the flat iron
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?airdrying until i can get my moms old hooded dryer which is in a couple weeks
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
fine tooth comb, shower comb, rollers, a net and clips


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 13, 2010)

chelleyp I love your pic with the twists.
ladies I did my first weave, so I won't be rollersetting my full head of real hair, but I will still be rollersetting my leave out, (if that counts lol). i'll be back in May in full effect just want to give my hair a break for the rest of April.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm taking a break too. My puffy new growth is winning the battle right now. I'm getting cornrows in tomorrow. I'll probably get them done twice between now and June when I relax, but I'll be checking in here periodically! HHG!


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 13, 2010)

I know I am super late posting an update, I hardly ever straighten my hair anymore. Here goes. The first photo is from Jan 1st, 2010. The second photo is from today, April 13, 2010.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^OMG your hair is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 13, 2010)

DonyaleK said:


> I know I am super late posting an update, I hardly ever straighten my hair anymore. Here goes. The first photo is from Jan 1st, 2010. The second photo is from today, April 13, 2010.



Beautiful! Great progress. You hit APL, right?


----------



## SailorWifey (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi...I'm going to help my friend roller set her hair and I was wondering if you have any tips??? We're determined to get her hair healthy. So tomorrow we will wash, possibly do a protein treatment, deep condition, and roller set. Can we use hawaiian silky for her roller set???


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 14, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> ^^^OMG your hair is drop dead gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Iamhim (Apr 14, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Beautiful! Great progress. You hit APL, right?



Just barely! But it isn't even though.... Maybe after my next hair reveal I'll try to even it up.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 14, 2010)

I want in on this challenge! I roller set, flexi rod, or curlform my hair every week. Here is my starting photo:


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 14, 2010)

WOW!!!!  It is has grown and it is looking very shiny and thick.  Great progress!!!!



DonyaleK said:


> I know I am super late posting an update, I hardly ever straighten my hair anymore. Here goes. The first photo is from Jan 1st, 2010. The second photo is from today, April 13, 2010.


----------



## a_shoe_6307 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks!!!  I've been trying to be more diligent with my hair practices this year.  My hair has always been healthy and grows pretty good, but I wanted to step it up a notch this time around when I grew my hair back out.



longhairlover said:


> love your update! your hair looked healthy before but it's grown alot and very healthy looking congrats!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 16, 2010)

jaw dropping to the floor!
lovely hair, love the ends too 



DonyaleK said:


> I know I am super late posting an update, I hardly ever straighten my hair anymore. Here goes. The first photo is from Jan 1st, 2010. The second photo is from today, April 13, 2010.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 16, 2010)

I personally never used hawaiian s for my sets but I think other women do, since your trying it out just try not to use too much, make sure the hair is detangled, has lots of slip to it, and applying it smoothly to the rollers.





SailorWifey said:


> Hi...I'm going to help my friend roller set her hair and I was wondering if you have any tips??? We're determined to get her hair healthy. So tomorrow we will wash, possibly do a protein treatment, deep condition, and roller set. Can we use hawaiian silky for her roller set???


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 16, 2010)

nice starting pic and thick healthy hair 





topnotch1010 said:


> I want in on this challenge! I roller set, flexi rod, or curlform my hair every week. Here is my starting photo:


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi. I did put some recent pics up on my fotki. I don't know how to post pictures. I really hope I can make my goal by the end of the year. I have had to cut a lot of damage off and I still feel very sad about it. The pics in this thread give me hope. Thank you.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 16, 2010)

^ is your damage worse than my earlier pics? it's better to just get rid of it, you did the right thing. I hate to sometimes go back to sq 1 but its worth it in the end. 

sometimes hair just has a mind of it's own.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 18, 2010)

Checking in for today ladies.....I am proud to say that I did my first successful roller set & saran wrap earlier this morning. I plan on doing 2 a week and will hopefully speed up my time(that dryer heat is brutal).


----------



## Solitude (Apr 18, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> Checking in for today ladies.....I am proud to say that I did my first successful roller set & saran wrap earlier this morning. I plan on doing 2 a week and will hopefully speed up my time(that dryer heat is brutal).



Congrats! What type of dryer do you have?


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 18, 2010)

Solitude said:


> Congrats! What type of dryer do you have?


Hey there sweetie,

I have a lady dazey hooded tabletop hair dryer.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^^i took pics for u! i'll pm you later if you still need them.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 18, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^i took pics for u! i'll pm you later if you still need them.


thanks sweetie! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few recent pics.  (2 weeks old)
Thanks again to longhairlover.  Rollersets rule!

Sorry about the durty mirror.


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 21, 2010)

i'm officially fed up with my hooded dryer! I guess you get what you pay for!
I have a pebco salon hooded dryer, now the past few weeks i've been noticing that everytime I lift the visor I hear something snap, crackle and pop!!!!

a few weeks ago it was a piece of the visor where the spring is inside the dryer it snapped, 

then just now the dang spring pop out itself, so now my dryer visor is loose, so I know next will be the visor to pop!

I'm not working so that's why I bought this dryer to save a few bucks, but this dryer is literally about to pop off on me! I had contacted the manufacturer before about a crack I found in the visor flip area and they said take it back to where I bought it (gee thanks) so I did and the owner of the store gave me a whole new dryer hood. but now this one has little things that are important popping off left and freaking right!!!!! I dont know what to do. and rollersetting has really helped to keep my hair extremely healthy vs blowdrying all the time 

p'd off right now had to vent!


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

i just have a question:

*what's the longest post perm (so yes, dealing with the ng) anyone has gone and done a rollerset that's turned out well, meaning: not lost a bunch of hair?   *


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 21, 2010)

wow ladies nice progress.. Donya your hair is luscious!!!

Ladies I am still having a hard time combating the dryness after rollersetting and my hair does not look silky. I think my dryer is the culprit. I have an old skool gold n hot 1200 watt. My hair looks so nice and bounce after I blow dry with my yellow bird 1875 watt and flat iron with CHI but after rollersetting it is dry and I have alot of breakage when I comb down. 

Products I use:
I wash with CON(green label or ELQP creme cond)
DC with keracare humecto for 45-1.5hr
spray with CHI keratin mist and Nioxxin Thermal Bliss
Apply a bit of Lacio Lacio or Shea butter oil on wet hair

I have brought some Organix coconut Milk serum and I will try and use it this week to see the difference. I used it last week on a blow dry and it was awesome!


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 21, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> wow ladies nice progress.. Donya your hair is luscious!!!
> 
> Ladies I am still having a hard time combating the dryness after rollersetting and my hair does not look silky. I think my dryer is the culprit. I have an old skool gold n hot 1200 watt. My hair looks so nice and bounce after I blow dry with my yellow bird 1875 watt and flat iron with CHI but after rollersetting it is dry and I have alot of breakage when I comb down.
> 
> ...



Mzsophisticated, 

Could the Chi Keratin Mist be the culprit? It is a hair strenghtner and contains protein, which can leave the hair dry/dull. When I rollerset, the results are bouncy and shiny...but I only apply NTM Silk Touch Leave In and a dab of Chi Silk Infusion to my ends. 

Maybe you should try one without the Keratin and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> i just have a question:
> 
> *what's the longest post perm (so yes, dealing with the ng) anyone has gone and done a rollerset that's turned out well, meaning: not lost a bunch of hair?   *


The last good rollerset I did was on 16 week post relaxer hair. I would have kept going with my weekly rollersets, but I got cornrows instead. I plan to take these cornrows out after 3-4 weeks and "attempt" a rollerset on 21 week post relaxer hair.

I think longhairlover has stretched for long periods while rollersetting.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> The last good rollerset I did was on 16 week post relaxer hair. I would have kept going with my weekly rollersets, but I got cornrows instead. I plan to take these cornrows out after 3-4 weeks and "attempt" a rollerset on 21 week post relaxer hair.
> 
> I think longhairlover has stretched for long periods while rollersetting.


 

wow, thanks *Salsarisma!* 16 weeks is an incredible accomplishment!
CONGRATULATIONS!

like many ladies have found, my hair too, seemed so much drier with rollersets and trying to get that lil bit of oil in there without having my hair plastered to my head became too much trouble, so i had kinda given up.....i'm 14 weeks post now, but will texlax in 2, so you've given me new hope to try again. 

also, thanks for the heads up on longhairlover!

but do you ladies actually comb your hair this far post, or do you just part it with the stick part of the comb and/or fingers...


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Mzsophisticated,
> 
> Could the Chi Keratin Mist be the culprit? It is a hair strenghtner and contains protein, which can leave the hair dry/dull. When I rollerset, the results are bouncy and shiny...but I only apply NTM Silk Touch Leave In and a dab of Chi Silk Infusion to my ends.
> 
> Maybe you should try one without the Keratin and see if that makes a difference.


 
I did a few sets without the Keratin mist when I ran out and they were even worse I just started back using the keratin mist to give some body. I have tried just using water and shea butter oil. Then I tried just lacio lacio and spritz with water. The only thing I have not changed is the hardhat dryer. When I go to the salon she only uses a spray bottle with diluted lotta body and he has done my rollers while I was 10wks post before she does not even use heat protectan and my hair is nice and looks moisturized. I think I need to budget for a new dryer.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> wow, thanks *Salsarisma!* 16 weeks is an incredible accomplishment!
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> like many ladies have found, my hair too, seemed so much drier with rollersets and trying to get that lil bit of oil in there without having my hair plastered to my head became too much trouble, so i had kinda given up.....i'm 14 weeks post now, but will texlax in 2, so you've given me new hope to try again.
> ...



Grow,

Thanks...this is the longest I've ever gone without a relaxer!! I still comb my hair this far post. When I rollerset, I detangle with my wide tooth rake bone comb....then I use the rattail comb on each section to make sure my hair is tangle free and smooth. I never have a problem with the new growth...it's usually very soft from my pre-poo treatment and dc anyways. 

What leave-ins are you using for rollersets?


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the info!

the only leave-in i'm using at the moment is Giovanni Direct Leave-In.

might i ask which pre-poo and dc you use?

my ng is like a brillo pad if i don't use oil rinses.


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for the info!
> 
> the only leave-in i'm using at the moment is Giovanni Direct Leave-In.
> 
> ...



Sure girl...mine might be overkill though, but hey-it works for me! I mix AOHSR, Evoo, Evco, Avocado Oil, Burt's Bees Avocado butter, and a dab of honey together. If it's too thick, I add Tresseme Moisture Rich Condish to thin out the mixture. I part my hair into 4 sections and apply this root to tip, wrap with Saran wrap for about an hour before shampooing. I then DC with UBH(it's expensive, but it works) under the dryer for 30 minutes. Rinse the DC out and follow up with a quick cheapie condish for slip. 
I have never had a dry looking roller set. I tried HE Ltr(set was mushy) and Narobi foam wrap mixed with water and my sets were always crunchy. I've found that NTM and Chi Silk give me the best results. Keep trying for that perfect set!  The product mix makes all the difference!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 22, 2010)

I did a yr a long time ago, went well got lots of growth. But I was going to the salons for wash and sets, it's just all about finding detangling conditioner and leave in.





grow said:


> i just have a question:
> 
> *what's the longest post perm (so yes, dealing with the ng) anyone has gone and done a rollerset that's turned out well, meaning: not lost a bunch of hair? *


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you for that recipie, *Salsarisma!!!*
yes, that sounds "thick" but i've damaged my hair too much with heat, which is why i'm here trying to learn, so it could never be overkill. 
(i'm assuming the evco is extremely virgin castor oil)
i love the AO HSR but now, thanks to you, i'm going to try it with the oils inside! 
i always thought it was enough on it's own, but not having added oils&honey might be why my hair gets so dry. 
that parting the hair in 4 sections i think is key, too, because maybe i missed some pieces of hair before.
i'm gonna look up the UBH..(never heard of it, but i'm a newbie)
you are right girlie, before i give up totally, i need to try some different combos! thanks! 




longhairlover said:


> I did a yr a long time ago, went well got lots of growth. But I was going to the salons for wash and sets, it's just all about finding detangling conditioner and leave in.


 
uh, excuse me, *Longhairlover*, you did WHAT???!!!(sorry, i just read that and fell out of my chair my jaw hit the ground so fast!)

maybe we're not referring to the same thing, but are you really saying you went a YEAR post perm WHILE being able to STILL do rollersets?!
however, thanks for your post because it certainly says alot about stretching, too!
if by chance you were really referring to detangling conditioner's and leave-in's that helped you to do this (and yep, i'm still wondering if we're talking about the same thing because it is really DIFFICULT, at least for me), will you please share which products helped you to accomplish this incredibly amazing feat?

thank you ladies! you are restoring my faith in rollersets!


----------



## longhairlover (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah, now that I think about it I don't know how I did it, my newgrowth now is a fussy fool maybe it's because i'm doing it myself it's stress.

at the end of the yr long stretch I had cornrows done for a month then I gave up and relaxed, but it was a yr maybe my hair was softer then or something.

my staple was garnier fructise (sp) sleek line even though it would make me itch, and I would use softsheen anti breakage line, don't even know if that product is still around but those products helped to detangle my hair, I also think that was my growing spurt time, because it doesnt seem like that has ever happened again  with a stretch.

the one woman I was going to when I was still in nyc was really good she could get my hair really straight without a struggle i'd try other places and they looked scared lmao like wtf is this! get a perm! lol! and they would be sweating and all but my favorite person didn't break a sweat.






grow said:


> Thank you for that recipie, *Salsarisma!!!*
> yes, that sounds "thick" but i've damaged my hair too much with heat, which is why i'm here trying to learn, so it could never be overkill.
> (i'm assuming the evco is extremely virgin castor oil)
> i love the AO HSR but now, thanks to you, i'm going to try it with the oils inside!
> ...


----------



## Salsarisma (Apr 23, 2010)

Deleted post....


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 24, 2010)

Attempted my second ponytail roller set and pin curled my hair and went straight to bed.  I do not know what happened with this set b/c the curls were off somehow. Next week, I will try the mohawk method with a ponytail roller set and see if my results are better.


----------



## Day Dreamer (Apr 24, 2010)

did a rollerset yesterday and it came out alright. My hair felt great after it was dried and the curls were cute. Still at it!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 5, 2010)

I did a rollerset and changed up my products. I washed with CON and conditioned with Skala Aloe Vera and ceramide g3. I applied some kids organics shea butter detangler and Organix coconut milk serum then sprayed my hair with water while rollersetting. I dry wrap with Saran wrap under dryer for 10mins. My hair came out silky and not dry. Yaaay However I still experienced a lot of broken hairs when combing down my hair. The Organix coconut milk serum did the trick. Next week I want to try a flexi rod set... ETA here is a pic I took


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 5, 2010)

I've been lurking this challenge. I rollerset a lot, but sometimes I get lazy and bun or bantu knot instead, so I didn't want to join officially.

Tools:
7/8", 1 1/8", 1 1/2", & 1 3/4" Diane mesh rollers, orange, blue, violet, and pink respectively
3" roller picks
Denman brush
Roller net

Products:
Rosewater and/or distilled water
Lacio Lacio leave in
GVP Chi Silk Infusion

Drying:
Air dry over night always

HHG ladies


----------



## Salsarisma (May 5, 2010)

Just checking in. I'm still in cornrows, but I'm with you ladies in spirit! Has anyone tried both NTM Silk Touch Leave In and Lacio Lacio?? I'm wondering how the two compare. NTM works great, but I'm hearing wonderful things about Lacio Lacio too.


----------



## gn1g (May 5, 2010)

I have been on this challenge for a while and so I've been experimenting with setting lotions and potions.  Last RS I use chi and water it came out beautiful but only lasted 2 days soooo I wet it and set it again using glaze water and chi and it lasted 2 more days.  I really don't like the lotta body cause it makes my hair crunchy and dry which I think caused me some breakage so I have 2 questions.  I have fine hair

What do you do with ur hair at night?
How do you moisturize fine hair without losing the curls?


----------



## LadyPBC (May 5, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> You can post pics throughout the challenge, I think the pics help everyone on how to rollerset and it's fun. The progress pics are every several months but please post your pics whenever you want . I love to see hair pics.
> 
> ***This is also a support group for us rollersetters so any questions please post them here even if your not in the challenge*.


 

Cool - I love what I have seen so far but I'm wondering if you could ask one or more questions like (hair type/texture - natural or relaxed etc.).  I'm natural and I tried to rollerset my hair 2 or 3 times and each time it was a disaster.  I'm not a rollersetter or not an accomplished one that's why I won't join just yet! I want to try a trial run a few times to see how it goes but it will help if I could see how the naturals do it - those with tightly coiled tresses.  Thanks!


----------



## longhairlover (May 6, 2010)

very nice, those skala products sound great. from the looks of your hair i'd say they must work great.





mzsophisticated26 said:


> I did a rollerset and changed up my products. I washed with CON and conditioned with Skala Aloe Vera and ceramide g3. I applied some kids organics shea butter detangler and Organix coconut milk serum then sprayed my hair with water while rollersetting. I dry wrap with Saran wrap under dryer for 10mins. My hair came out silky and not dry. Yaaay However I still experienced a lot of broken hairs when combing down my hair. The Organix coconut milk serum did the trick. Next week I want to try a flexi rod set... ETA here is a pic I took


----------



## longhairlover (May 6, 2010)

I think there are a few naturals in the challenge hopefully they will respond with advice for you. Alot of us are also stretching so we can probably give the same advice.

The main advice I give everyone is finding the right conditioner to detangle the hair, with your tight coilies don't pull them tight by trying to get the hair straight you don't want breakage.

I blow my roots out or flat iron them but with natural hair or months of newgrowth i'd use a round brush to get the roots straight. The rest of the hair natural or not I notice is the easiest to get straight it's just those curls at the roots that are a problem.

hth and i'm sure others will chime in.






LadyPBC said:


> Cool - I love what I have seen so far but I'm wondering if you could ask one or more questions like (hair type/texture - natural or relaxed etc.). I'm natural and I tried to rollerset my hair 2 or 3 times and each time it was a disaster. I'm not a rollersetter or not an accomplished one that's why I won't join just yet! I want to try a trial run a few times to see how it goes but it will help if I could see how the naturals do it - those with tightly coiled tresses. Thanks!


----------



## longhairlover (May 6, 2010)

I can't think of any products right now  but if you can find a moisturizing mist to keep your hair moisturized. I just bought Garniers mist leave in maybe try that, i'll post again after I use it on whether or not it weighed my hair down.

imo stay away from setting lotions, they make hair tooooo darn crunchy, I just use leave in conditioners and my hair comes out soft, also before I comb any of my hair out I put frizz ease on my hair to soften the hair up a bit more so that I don't get breakage when I comb the curls out.

hth.



gn1g said:


> I have been on this challenge for a while and so I've been experimenting with setting lotions and potions. Last RS I use chi and water it came out beautiful but only lasted 2 days soooo I wet it and set it again using glaze water and chi and it lasted 2 more days. I really don't like the lotta body cause it makes my hair crunchy and dry which I think caused me some breakage so I have 2 questions. I have fine hair
> 
> What do you do with ur hair at night?
> How do you moisturize fine hair without losing the curls?


----------



## longhairlover (May 6, 2010)

haven't been rollersetting as much because i'm about to toss my dryer out the window, the visor is out to get me and it's only but so far away from falling off completely! 

next dryer will be a pibbs pls disregard all my big ups to the pebco dryer, it dries great BUT that dang visor!

also I have low tolerance for heat in the summer (thyroid) so I may not be doing them as much.
also I may relax soon tired of the newgrowth.


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

I'd like to join!!

I've never roller set and don't have any answers to the starting questions but, I'm going to read through this thread for ideas and then will post what I plan to do. In the meantime, my starting pic is in my siggy.

Warning: I may need some hand-holding so, be prepared for lots of questions.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'd like to join!!
> 
> I've never roller set and don't have any answers to the starting questions but, I'm going to read through this thread for ideas and then will post what I plan to do. In the meantime, my starting pic is in my siggy.
> 
> Warning: I may need some hand-holding so, be prepared for lots of questions.



Welcome to the challenge NJoy.Your hair is gawgeous!!! When I first joined this challenge, I had never rollerset before either. I suggest Lady Elle's Rollersetting Tutorial on Youtube...I can't find the link and this one is good too:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctnIUAGrw48&feature=youtube_gdata

Good luck and let us know how your first set comes out!


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Welcome to the challenge NJoy.Your hair is gawgeous!!! When I first joined this challenge, I had never rollerset before either. I suggest Lady Elle's Rollersetting Tutorial on Youtube...I can't find the link and this one is good too:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctnIUAGrw48&feature=youtube_gdata
> 
> Good luck and let us know how your first set comes out!


 
Thanks!  A tutorial is just what I need!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

i'm not in this challenge but i randomly come in here to see if i can find tips and stuff lol.  i did my my 1st successful roller set last nite so i wanted to say thanks lol


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm not in this challenge but i randomly come in here to see if i can find tips and stuff lol. i did my my 1st successful roller set last nite so i wanted to say thanks lol


 
Yay!  I don't suppose you have a pic or two to post, huh?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Yay!  I don't suppose you have a pic or two to post, huh?




lol this is the best pic i have of the roller set






i had some other pix but deleted them cause they just looked weird lol


----------



## Salsarisma (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm not in this challenge but i randomly come in here to see if i can find tips and stuff lol.  i did my my 1st successful roller set last nite so i wanted to say thanks lol



Those curls look nice and shiny!!! What leave-ins did you use?


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol this is the best pic i have of the roller set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice.  And, yeah, what did you use?  And look at those glowing eyes in the background.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

lol yeah, my darn mutts always have to be in the pix. ALWAYS!!! whether its their eyes, a tail poking through, or one of them far off in the corner licking their butts... THEY SEE THE CAMERA AND THEY ARE IN THE WAY!!!

i mixed one part lottabody with like 4 parts water (should have added more cause there was some crunch), a blob or 2 of HE HH.  after i was done i took a little HE LTR l/i and a small amount of oil (evco, evoo, castor mixed) and applied it to the ends....  but in the pic i i dont think i added the other stuff yet.


----------



## NJoy (May 9, 2010)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *lol yeah, my darn mutts always have to be in the pix. ALWAYS!!! whether its their eyes, a tail poking through, or one of them far off in the corner licking their butts... THEY SEE THE CAMERA AND THEY ARE IN THE WAY!!!*
> 
> i mixed one part lottabody with like 4 parts water (should have added more cause there was some crunch), a blob or 2 of HE HH. after i was done i took a little HE LTR l/i and a small amount of oil (evco, evoo, castor mixed) and applied it to the ends.... but in the pic i i dont think i added the other stuff yet.


 
 Too cute!

And I'm taking notes on the concoction.  Ever notice that no one uses products straight on this board?  We all have to tweak it with this, that and the other.   Thanks.  Now I need to get some rollers.  Do I use pins or clips?

Help, folks.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 9, 2010)

i use those mini gator clips like these 






but i want to try these ones instead since im so uncoordinated lol





i wonder if they sell them at sallys


----------



## longhairlover (May 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'd like to join!!
> 
> I've never roller set and don't have any answers to the starting questions but, I'm going to read through this thread for ideas and then will post what I plan to do. In the meantime, my starting pic is in my siggy.
> 
> Warning: I may need some hand-holding so, be prepared for lots of questions.


 
lovely hair and starting length.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm not in this challenge but i randomly come in here to see if i can find tips and stuff lol. i did my my 1st successful roller set last nite so i wanted to say thanks lol


 
I love that ladies with really long hair can rollerset, I don't think i'll be able to rollerset my own hair correctly when it gets to your lengths.



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol this is the best pic i have of the roller set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this pic makes no sense, that's not real hair very purty.


----------



## longhairlover (May 12, 2010)

go with the slide in clips they make setting so much more easier, or the rollersetting bobby pins sold at sallys' they are heavy duty and have thick tips specifically for rollersetting.

those other clips, the white ones are mainly used for hot rollers, I have them with my jilbere hot rollers.

hth



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i use those mini gator clips like these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 14, 2010)

I tried to ponytail rollerset last night... uhhh uhhh it did not work out my hair was not sleek and it took longer to dry because of the ponytail holders. I am gonna roller set again on Sunday using the mohawk like I usually do.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2010)

I just roller set my hair today in the 1st time in almost a month..It reminds me of how much I absolutely love it. It's so much bouncier and smoother. I'm going to keep doing this even though it takes an incredibly long time to roll my sides. Anyone have tips?


----------



## Salsarisma (May 23, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I just roller set my hair today in the 1st time in almost a month..It reminds me of how much I absolutely love it. It's so much bouncier and smoother. I'm going to keep doing this even though it takes an incredibly long time to roll my sides. Anyone have tips?



What method are you using on the sides now....the more often you rollerset, the faster and better you get at it! You'll be a pro in no time. Do you have any pics?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2010)

yup. It just takes me about 15 mins to do each side and my arms get so tired.


----------



## longhairlover (May 24, 2010)

I roll the sides up, don't know if it makes it quicker though, imo w/time you get faster so eventually you will be faster at rollersetting.

Well ladies i'm 6 months post, don't know when i'm going to relax, my curls are nice but I like my sleek hair I don't care how many compliments I get on the curls I likes my hair straight lol!

I'm rollersetting maybe once every week or two weeks the other times i'm bunning or wearing a ponytail.

Great to see everyone is still keeping up with the challenge 

it is good to take breaks though.

Happy setting ladies.


----------



## longhairlover (May 27, 2010)

FINALLY ended my relaxer stretch! Went 6 months, could not deal with the curls anymore.
So i'm back to rollersetting on the regular again now 
I used Rusk Smoother as a leave in but it kind of made my hair feel like carpet, it feels softer now after wrapping and overnight but it appears to have worked better on my curly newgrowth than for straight styles, or maybe I put too much..........confused.


----------



## Salsarisma (May 27, 2010)

^^Did you say you relaxed??? How did your hair turn out and how my h progress did you make? 6 months will be my limit too. Lol! I luv me some straight hair!


----------



## longhairlover (May 31, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> ^^Did you say you relaxed??? How did your hair turn out and how my h progress did you make? 6 months will be my limit too. Lol! I luv me some straight hair!


 

I really prefer straight hair too looks better on me, yeah I relaxed I don't like curly hair my moms co-worker was like "why do you relax" i'm like do you see how thick this hair is? it doesn't matter if it curls up that's alot of work, detangling, moisture products, too long to detangle  good thing is my hair is still behaving and healthy no breakage and the crown is almost meeting up with the rest of the back of my hair so I guess I did make progress in other spots that were lacking.........take that thyroid !!!

imo I didn't make as much progress as I thought i'd make thought i'd be bsl, don't even care anymore to tell you the truth, i'm going to experiment with clip in extensions to fake bsl sometimes until i'm there maybe after next stretch, i'll try to relax again around Nov 10'.......BUT if it's a really hot summer i'll just relax regularly for the summer and stretch over the winter till it gets hot again next yr.


----------



## longhairlover (May 31, 2010)

sitting under the dryer with 5 flexirods..............ummmmmm how long do these things take to friggin dry!!!!!!!!!! goodness my rollerset would've been done an hr ago


----------



## Salsarisma (May 31, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> I really prefer straight hair too looks better on me, yeah I relaxed I don't like curly hair my moms co-worker was like "why do you relax" i'm like do you see how thick this hair is? it doesn't matter if it curls up that's alot of work, detangling, moisture products, too long to detangle  good thing is my hair is still behaving and healthy no breakage and the crown is almost meeting up with the rest of the back of my hair so I guess I did make progress in other spots that were lacking.........take that thyroid !!!
> 
> imo I didn't make as much progress as I thought i'd make thought i'd be bsl, don't even care anymore to tell you the truth, i'm going to experiment with clip in extensions to fake bsl sometimes until i'm there maybe after next stretch, i'll try to relax again around Nov 10'.......BUT if it's a really hot summer i'll just relax regularly for the summer and stretch over the winter till it gets hot again next yr.


 
I will be 6 months post in two weeks and it looks like I only have about 2 inches of new growth.  That is very disappointing:-( I have been seriously eyeing those clip in extensions girl.  Let me know if you get some.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 1, 2010)

Salsarisma i'm going to make my own clip ins, I have some wonderful mongolian light yaki hair and i'm going to make clip ins out of it, since my attempts to do a partial sew in is a fail continuously. If I fail at clipping in hair then hey I give up with weave hair forever, i'm bored with my hair so now i'm experimenting with weaves even though weaves are normally against my beliefs lol!

2 inches don't even feel bad, I had my growth spurt alot of yrs ago and now i'm just at the norm for growth. the body really does what it wants no matter how much deep conditioning and other crap that you do if the hair don't feel like growing fast it just won't very annoying.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 2, 2010)

ok so I love flexirods!!!! never used them before this week, now I see why the ladies on here raved about them. my only thing is using them causes my sets to take veeeeeeery long to dry not like using magnetic rollers which dry under an hr.

I will be doing another set this weekend and will post pics, also I made my little clip ins i'll post those too and how I did them (I need a video camera, flip cam or something to make ytube vids).


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 7, 2010)

I have not rollerset my hair for the past couple of wks. last week I blow dried and flat ironed out of lazyness. last night I washed my hair with joico kpak poo and cond, DC with Silk elements luxury moisturizing cond and silicon mix. applied kids organics shea butter detangler,mizani coconut souffle and hot six oil braided in two braids and sat under dryer for about 15mins. I am back to wearing lacewigs for the moment.

LHL.. please post pics of your clips


----------



## gadgetdiva (Jun 7, 2010)

OK I'm not part of the challenge however I did do my first rollerset with magnetic rollers and the curls were pretty til i combed them out but I was planning to do a silk wrap anyway because I like how much body my hair has with this method opposed to the just a  wrap set.  I do need another hooded dryer that will dry evenly all over my head!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 7, 2010)

gadgetdiva said:


> OK I'm not part of the challenge however I did do my first rollerset with magnetic rollers and the curls were pretty til i combed them out but I was planning to do a silk wrap anyway because I like how much body my hair has with this method opposed to the just a wrap set. I do need another hooded dryer that will dry evenly all over my head!!!


 

eventually you will probably have to get a salon hooded dryer, they dry evenly and faster.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 7, 2010)

I think we may have our 3 mth updates coming up


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 7, 2010)

some pics of my clip ins:











Think i'll be a flexirod girl for the summer they just looked so sexy.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 8, 2010)

^^Wow, I love the clip-ins! I'm curious to learn how you made these! 

I'm relaxing on the 17th and will post update photos then. Not expecting anything dramatic bc I plan to cut a bit. At least after relaxing I can get back to my weekly rollersets.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 9, 2010)

I followed a ytube vid, but I kind of had it in my mind how to do it, I used a regular sewing needle I have this super thin weave thread I bought at doctored locks.com so it went right through the regular sewing needle.

bought the clips from sallys, next time i'll order off of ebay they have better clips.

most of the hair in the pics is mine, I only place a few tracks at the bottom of my hair, next time i'll add more for longer length and eveness.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXbkhsfZnYc
^ one vid but she talks too much

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cVFyvN7Gtc  she uses the clips I bought


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 15, 2010)

hmm...my type of challenge. im in on this one.

*1. What rollers will you be using? *magnetic red and purple rollers
*2. What products will you use to set?* NTM leave in and aphogee pro-vitamin leave in
*3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch?* length and health
*4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?* nope. well maybe if i go to a salon. 
*5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?* hooded
*6. What styling tools will you be using?* wide tooth comb, fine tooth comp.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 15, 2010)

I did a rollerset this morning and it flat out sucked. I used the same products I normally use and my hair felt like carpet!!!!!  mad as hell!!!!

then my flat ironed broke.......well I forgot I had it on left the house and it burned out! so I bought the same one at sallys but now they must've changed the quality of it for the worst! no sleek hair grrrrrrrrrrrr! now i'm gonna have to spend real money and get another flat iron.

well that's all I have to say for now.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 15, 2010)

I did a rollerset on sunday and then I flat ironed and wrapped it. I am 9wks post and silkwrap will not work my hair is so puffy at the roots. I will go back to not flat ironing the roots once I get my new wig Right now I am using some clip ins with my real hair


----------



## Salsarisma (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually did a rollerset Friday night on 25 week post relaxed hair!!  And I didn't use any direct heat!!  It came out quite nice, I must say. I did have a headband on the front to hold down my edges and crazy ng, but the rest was curly and pretty.  I used a new prepoo: Joico ReNu preshampoo treatment mixed with EVOO, EVCO, Wheat Germ Oil, and Avocado Oil.  My hair felt much stronger when I washed this out and I had no breakage.  This is the first time in 6 months that I've had no breakage. I used a little bit of mouse and NTM Silk Touch Leave-In and Chi Silk Infusion for my leave ins.  Turned out pretty good!


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 16, 2010)

yeah I don't even mess with the saran wrap once I get newgrowth. I want to see the clip ins 



mzsophisticated26 said:


> I did a rollerset on sunday and then I flat ironed and wrapped it. I am 9wks post and silkwrap will not work my hair is so puffy at the roots. I will go back to not flat ironing the roots once I get my new wig Right now I am using some clip ins with my real hair


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 16, 2010)

glad to hear no breakage for 6 months, I still get short hairs when I brush but oh well, as long as my crown is not short like it was.

when will you relax? I know before I said I didn't notice any growth after relaxing, but now I notice it so the 6 months did pay off, guess I had to let the hair settle into being relaxed again.

You will probably go through the same thing when you relax. i'm still kind of mad I relaxed I wanted to go longer.





Salsarisma said:


> I actually did a rollerset Friday night on 25 week post relaxed hair!! And I didn't use any direct heat!! It came out quite nice, I must say. I did have a headband on the front to hold down my edges and crazy ng, but the rest was curly and pretty. I used a new prepoo: Joico ReNu preshampoo treatment mixed with EVOO, EVCO, Wheat Germ Oil, and Avocado Oil. My hair felt much stronger when I washed this out and I had no breakage. This is the first time in 6 months that I've had no breakage. I used a little bit of mouse and NTM Silk Touch Leave-In and Chi Silk Infusion for my leave ins. Turned out pretty good!


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Jun 16, 2010)

Right now I'm loving my natural roots but I hate my thin, fine relaxed ends - I'm itching to BC but holding out. I hope KBB leave ins will help me manage the two textures a little bit better!


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 17, 2010)

just did a rollerset. im under the dryer right now. i hope this comes out well. this is probably my fourth or fifth rollerset i've done on my own. saw some breakage while detangling but its significantly less than what i saw three weeks ago. then im going to pin curl my hair.


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 21, 2010)

try to find thickening products for your relaxed parts, I think on one of these pages I listed a bunch of products for thickness, pantene has some thickening stuff.

hth



jayjaycurlz said:


> Right now I'm loving my natural roots but I hate my thin, fine relaxed ends - I'm itching to BC but holding out. I hope KBB leave ins will help me manage the two textures a little bit better!


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 21, 2010)

ladies at the end of this month will be our 2nd round of updates 
I personally must say I think the rollersetting is the reason why my crown and nape grew back, 

that and all the deep conditioning and sticking to my protein schedule.


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Jun 22, 2010)

Okay.  I'll get some pitchas ready.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry, I've not posted in this thread for ages. 

Still roller setting as ever, achieved some okay growth, will be touching up again in September.

Lovely pics longhairlover


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 28, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Sorry, I've not posted in this thread for ages.
> 
> Still roller setting as ever, achieved some okay growth, will be touching up again in September.
> 
> Lovely pics longhairlover


 

Thank you doll


----------



## longhairlover (Jun 28, 2010)

after a few weeks of adjusting to relaxed hair again I realize I ended up with good length 

It's just the whole rollersetting in the heat. I now try to rollerset on days when it's in the 80's or late night when it's in the 60-70's.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you sign me up for the next two 3 month intervals please?  So I'll be participating in this challenge from now until the end, Dec 2010.
1. What rollers will you be using?
plastic mesh rollers
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)
homemade setting lotion made with bottled water and a few drops of EVCO
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
length and health
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
no; no direct heat at all
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
hooded dryer, I will try airdrying after a relaxer only
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
big tooth comb, I rollerwrap my hair religiously
I'm brand new to all of this but excited also.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 29, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> after a few weeks of adjusting to relaxed hair again I realize I ended up with good length
> 
> It's just the whole rollersetting in the heat. I now try to rollerset on days when it's in the 80's or late night when it's in the 60-70's.




I've been roller setting very early in the morning. It's a big of a drag getting up early but at least it's relatively cool for me.


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 29, 2010)

i just roller set with the roller pins for the first time. this is bad. im going back to the cover thingys. i can feel my hair frizzing as i sit under this dryer.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have not rollerset in about 2wks but I will be getting my hair done at the salon this week and I will be updating pics too. I need a little dusting on my ends


----------



## NJoy (Jun 29, 2010)

Attempting my first roller set as I type.  Gotta say, the Dominicans make it look so easy.  For me...not so much.


----------



## NJoy (Jun 29, 2010)

And to add insult to injury, I'm using one of these tabletop type hood dryers.  So why am I all scrunched up in one of my daughter's fold out Princess chairs looking all crazy trying to fit??  And my buns are paying the price.  For the record, a Princess chair is NOT made for a Queen.   And worse of all, I'm not moving because it took too long to find a way to set up and fit under.  Really ladies...what the?!?!?!  My hair better be fiya when I come out from under this hood!


----------



## simplyhair (Jun 29, 2010)

NJoy said:


> And to add insult to injury, I'm using one of these tabletop type hood dryers.  So why am I all scrunched up in one of my daughter's fold out Princess chairs looking all crazy trying to fit??  And my buns are paying the price.  For the record, a Princess chair is NOT made for a Queen.   And worse of all, I'm not moving because it took too long to find a way to set up and fit under.  Really ladies...what the?!?!?!  My hair better be fiya when I come out from under this hood!



Ok, I'm not officially in the challenge but do you have a dining room chair or something.  I use the tabletop dryers all the time.  I just prop it up on the washroom counter and use a chair.  When I was cramped for space a few years back, I sat the dryer on the window sill/ledge.  It was just about to tip over but it worked.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, so I rollerset last week and I used regular magnetic rollers on one side of my head and the ceramic rollers on the other side.  So FINALLY you all can see a comparison of the two.  I strongly recommend purchasing the ceramic rollers.  I spray them with cold water and then roll my hair..this makes them less slippery.  The shine is unbelievable and my hair dries much quicker now.  But enough blabbling....you judge for yourself:

Side without ceramic:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Side with ceramic:


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be sending out the reminder emails over the weekend for updates 

right now my hair is curled after my flexirod set but probably next week i'll straighten it and upload pics, I think my hair has made a 360 degree change since rollersetting I guess that and the meds to regulate my thyroid have helped my nape and crown to grow back 

this is alot of fun even though the heat had put a crutch on my rollersetting.

Hapy growth and health ladies.


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmm I have got to give these a try thanks for posting they look nice and smooth, I had it in my mind that it wouldnt' dry sleek but you proved my theory to be incorrect 

now all I have to do is stop being cheap and just buy them already.




Salsarisma said:


> Ok, so I rollerset last week and I used regular magnetic rollers on one side of my head and the ceramic rollers on the other side. So FINALLY you all can see a comparison of the two. I strongly recommend purchasing the ceramic rollers. I spray them with cold water and then roll my hair..this makes them less slippery. The shine is unbelievable and my hair dries much quicker now. But enough blabbling....you judge for yourself:
> 
> Side without ceramic:
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 1, 2010)

Chile you got me cracking up over here princess table

I use to have the same issues so I have no advice, my hair would never fully dry, the rollers would never fit under the hood just a mess.

I gave in and bought a salon dryer. I could never find the right table to use or a high enough chair.






NJoy said:


> And to add insult to injury, I'm using one of these tabletop type hood dryers. So why am I all scrunched up in one of my daughter's fold out Princess chairs looking all crazy trying to fit?? And my buns are paying the price. For the record, a Princess chair is NOT made for a Queen.  And worse of all, I'm not moving because it took too long to find a way to set up and fit under. Really ladies...what the?!?!?! My hair better be fiya when I come out from under this hood!


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 1, 2010)

After all this time, I am still roller setting. I know that this is much healthier for my hair but I cannot tell if its actually doing anything. What are the positive signs that your hair is responding to the roller setting?


----------



## grow (Jul 2, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ok, so I rollerset last week and I used regular magnetic rollers on one side of my head and the ceramic rollers on the other side. So FINALLY you all can see a comparison of the two. I strongly recommend purchasing the ceramic rollers. I spray them with cold water and then roll my hair..this makes them less slippery. The shine is unbelievable and my hair dries much quicker now. But enough blabbling....you judge for yourself:
> 
> Side without ceramic:
> 
> ...


 
OMG, your hair looks GREAT!
is this post perm?
and where can i find those ceramic rollers you mention? (keeping in mind that internet with int'l shipping is better...)
thanks honey, i can't wait to rollerset my hair!!!


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 3, 2010)

ok I've been slacking  sending out update reminder pms now


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 3, 2010)

I personally notice my ends are doing better, since i've slowed way down with blowdrying my crown grew back pretty long, normally it grows back then disappears right before my eyes again  but this time it has stuck around.

not as much breaking because the rollersets keep more moisture in my hair.






Day Dreamer said:


> After all this time, I am still roller setting. I know that this is much healthier for my hair but I cannot tell if its actually doing anything. What are the positive signs that your hair is responding to the roller setting?


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jul 4, 2010)

Checking in!

This was my hair on March 28, at one week post:






This is my hair today, at 15 weeks post. I flat ironed the roots to try to get an accurate picture:






lol, I don't think anything happened. 
I've been rollersetting after every wash and DC (every two weeks), and so far, no problems with the rollersetting. They've been coming out nicely, and I don't get broken hairs when I'm done. However, I think I should go back to my weekly schedule though, because when I was doing my hair weekly, I noticed better retention and moister hair.
I'm also going to look into getting a professional trim when I get a few inches past BSL (white line). I've been making do with S&D's and dustings, but I would like a trim to even up my V a little.


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 4, 2010)

no your hair grew nicely in a short time.

I hear you on not sticking to a schedule and the moisture difference. 

I've been slacking too, rollersets do retain moisture, I know with the hot weather i've been putting the rollersetting on pause.

and using the *cough* blowdryer .....only sometimes ladies only sometimes



Chaosbutterfly said:


> Checking in!
> 
> This was my hair on March 28, at one week post:
> 
> ...


----------



## mst1908 (Jul 4, 2010)

Updated 07/2010:
  1.        What rollers will you be using? Magnetic (sizes varies depending the look it want)

2. What products will you use to set? Nairobi foam wrap, Aphogee ProVitamin leave-In, Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, and a spray bottle filled with water.

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Longer, thicker, fuller, and healthy hair and less split ends (so I want have to trim my ends so often).

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? Not at all, I don’t use direct heat on my hair.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? Bonnet dryer for about 30 minutes(on low heat) and air-drying the rest of the way (while I sleep).

6. What styling tools will you be using? Wide tooth comb-to detangle and rattail comb to smooth hair while I’m rolling.


----------



## grow (Jul 5, 2010)

hi ladies!

could someone please explain this concept about the roller setting retaining moisture?

how does that work?

do you have to put oil on the hair before rollersetting or is it the water that does the trick?

i just don't get it....

thanks ladies!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 5, 2010)

here are my updates. I got a little trim dusting but it does not even look like she took off alot maybe 1/4 inch.
 Feb 2010






July2010


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 6, 2010)

grow said:


> OMG, your hair looks GREAT!
> is this post perm?
> and where can i find those ceramic rollers you mention? (keeping in mind that internet with int'l shipping is better...)
> thanks honey, i can't wait to rollerset my hair!!!



Hey Grow!!! Glad you're back. The rollers are awesome. I'm about to order more as I type. I got them from http://www.birthofbeauty.com and they do have international shipping! Also try Http://www.rickycare.com. The pictures are post relaxer. I didn't gain as much as I wanted mainly bc I decided to go ahead and trim for esthetics. My update is in the APL thread before the official posting date of 6/30.  

Your progress is amazing!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 6, 2010)

I just finished rollersetting my hair. It came out lovely, silky, and bouncy. I just luv when I remove the Saran wrap and July hair falls out of the wrap by itself from the body! I'm now using a light mist of Carol's Daughter Tui leave-in, NTM Silk-Touch, a dime sized dab of Chi Silk ainfusium, and a little Nairobi foam wrap for hold. I roll my hair and apply heat protectant before getting under the dryer. Hasn't failed me yet!


----------



## dafnie (Jul 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ok, so I rollerset last week and I used regular magnetic rollers on one side of my head and the ceramic rollers on the other side.  So FINALLY you all can see a comparison of the two.  I strongly recommend purchasing the ceramic rollers.  I spray them with cold water and then roll my hair..this makes them less slippery.  The shine is unbelievable and my hair dries much quicker now.  But enough blabbling....you judge for yourself:
> 
> Side without ceramic:
> 
> ...



I will DEFINITELY hop on this!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grow (Jul 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Hey Grow!!! Glad you're back. The rollers are awesome. I'm about to order more as I type. I got them from http://www.birthofbeauty.com and they do have international shipping! Also try Http://www.rickycare.com. The pictures are post relaxer. I didn't gain as much as I wanted mainly bc I decided to go ahead and trim for esthetics. My update is in the APL thread before the official posting date of 6/30.
> 
> Your progress is amazing!


 


Salsarisma said:


> I just finished rollersetting my hair. It came out lovely, silky, and bouncy. I just luv when I remove the Saran wrap and July hair falls out of the wrap by itself from the body! I'm now using a light mist of Carol's Daughter Tui leave-in, NTM Silk-Touch, a dime sized dab of Chi Silk ainfusium, and a little Nairobi foam wrap for hold. I roll my hair and apply heat protectant before getting under the dryer. Hasn't failed me yet!


 
Thank you Salsrisma! My good ol' stretching buddy! 
believe me, when i first took my hair to the perm after our stretch, i really didn't see that it had done all the good folks talk about. yep, my hair had grown, but it would have done that anyway, is how i thought. but weeks AFTER my perm, it's like my hair got a boost! so look out sugar, you're hair is about to turbo boost! (although i looked for your pics in the APL thread and haven't found them yet.....(?)....)

and THANK YOU not only for those links, but the breakdown on how to get those soft feeling, bouncy silky curls from these sets!
i can't wait to try it!
i'm back in in my baggy buns until those rollers and products arrive, then i hope to have something good to report!
thanks so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 7, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> Chile you got me cracking up over here princess table
> 
> I use to have the same issues so I have no advice, my hair would never fully dry, the rollers would never fit under the hood just a mess.
> 
> I gave in and bought a salon dryer. I could never find the right table to use or a high enough chair.


 
LOL! Right, longhairlover!  I use to sit on a wooden fold up chair on top of two blankets and my daughter's boppy pillow...and that's with a salon dryer.  My DH felt sorry for me and purchased the Pibbs Dryer Chair.  Now I have a salon dryer chair and the dryer pops in the back of the chair.  I can finally sleep under the dryer!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 7, 2010)

grow said:


> Thank you Salsrisma! My good ol' stretching buddy!
> believe me, when i first took my hair to the perm after our stretch, i really didn't see that it had done all the good folks talk about. yep, my hair had grown, but it would have done that anyway, is how i thought. but weeks AFTER my perm, it's like my hair got a boost! so look out sugar, you're hair is about to turbo boost! (although i looked for your pics in the APL thread and haven't found them yet.....(?)....)
> 
> and THANK YOU not only for those links, but the breakdown on how to get those soft feeling, bouncy silky curls from these sets!
> ...


 
I hope you are right!  I will say that for the first time in my life, I felt new growth 1 week after relaxing.  Hopefully I get a boost or I'm not going to make APL by Dec 31

I hope you like those rollers.  My sets always come out great.  My APL update is post #1301. HHG!


----------



## grow (Jul 7, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> I hope you are right! I will say that for the first time in my life, I felt new growth 1 week after relaxing. Hopefully I get a boost or I'm not going to make APL by Dec 31
> 
> I hope you like those rollers. My sets always come out great. My APL update is post #1301. HHG!


 
I FOUND THEM!!!
thanks, while you were writing, i was back paging to them....!
i think you have done an excellent job!!!
it takes alot of courage to cut off damaged hair and i applaud you!
and when i saw how bushy thick and dense your nape is, i really had a hard time imagining you ever having had a nape issue at all!
that 6 months of care has really paid off fabulously!
congratulations sugar, that is one of the most difficult areas for us all and you are winning it! now get ready for that "turbo boost"! you're definitely gonna see it happen!


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 7, 2010)

I think i'm going to quickly try and rollerset my hair before it reaches 100 degrees today. 

Update is coming sometime ladies lol! I know some of us have been slipping but I expected it during these months with the crazy heat.


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 7, 2010)

oh you bought the dryer chair, I need to get a dryer chair i'm just using my ikea chair. 

I love my dryer BUT the visor is trying to fall the heck apart, just a mess.

That's what I get for going the cheap ol discount route 

and your right it seems like the hair is growing back faster after a rollerset.

I didn't have fast growth like you though where after a week but it is 1/2 an inch of hair quicker than before.






Salsarisma said:


> LOL! Right, longhairlover! I use to sit on a wooden fold up chair on top of two blankets and my daughter's boppy pillow...and that's with a salon dryer. My DH felt sorry for me and purchased the Pibbs Dryer Chair. Now I have a salon dryer chair and the dryer pops in the back of the chair. I can finally sleep under the dryer!


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 7, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> oh you bought the dryer chair, I need to get a dryer chair i'm just using my ikea chair.
> 
> I love my dryer BUT the visor is trying to fall the heck apart, just a mess.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, girl, my husband got the chair for me. He felt so sorry for me with my rigged up chair. I'm glad that you shared your Pebco visor "experience" with us all.  I was considering getting one.  I don't know what to do.  I have the Sally Venus dryer and it works fine and dries well, but I'm thinking about getting a Pibbs...but Idk if the Pibbs would be much better???


----------



## grow (Jul 8, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Yes, girl, my husband got the chair for me. He felt so sorry for me with my rigged up chair. I'm glad that you shared your Pebco visor "experience" with us all. I was considering getting one. I don't know what to do. I have the Sally Venus dryer and it works fine and dries well, but I'm thinking about getting a Pibbs...but Idk if the Pibbs would be much better???


 
honey, ask Angelicus about the Pibbs! she has ALL THE INFO!
she got one from salonsrus and absolutely loves it!
drop her a pm, she will surely fill you in!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jul 8, 2010)

ladies I am gonna have to get out the rollersetting challenge for now because I am going back to airdrying


----------



## Angelicus (Jul 8, 2010)

I love roller setting because it gives me an excuse to sit under my salon hair dryer from Salonsrus! OMG I love her!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jul 9, 2010)

1. What rollers will you be using? flexi rods

2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) aloe vera jel 

3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)?
Lenght and health

4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)?
Maybe not sure yet.

5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?
Bonnet dryer

6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
Regular size comb 

but I am going to attempt to use magnetic rollers soon 


i'd like to join for the 3 month


----------



## simplyhair (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok, I keep lurking in this thread cuz I SOOO want to do this challenge.  I love the end result of a good set.  

Lately, I have been rollersetting on the weekends (typically on Sat) and pin curl during the week.  Love it!  

But I need help with a dilemma of incorporating exercise back into my life.  My old exercise regimen was to workout for 6 days a week and co washed on the sweat days (equals every other day for me).  But is it even worth the *time *and *effort *to rollerset on Sat, rest on Sun from working out, then go back to sweating in my scalp during the week only to wash away the pretty set I only had for *maybe *two days?  

I can't stand the salt in my scalp but I'm getting tired of the airdry thing.  I love airdrying but I can totally see a difference in how my hair responds to a rollerset in comparison to being airdried.

Any suggestions would be appreciated before I dive into this challenge.


----------



## MSLONG (Jul 9, 2010)

But I need help with a dilemma of incorporating exercise back into my life. My old exercise regimen was to workout for 6 days a week and co washed on the sweat days (equals every other day for me). But is it even worth the *time *and *effort *to rollerset on Sat, rest on Sun from working out, then go back to sweating in my scalp during the week only to wash away the pretty set I only had for *maybe *two days? 

I can't stand the salt in my scalp but I'm getting tired of the airdry thing. I love airdrying but I can totally see a difference in how my hair responds to a rollerset in comparison to being airdried.

Any suggestions would be appreciated before I dive into this challenge.[/QUOTE]


I don't have any suggestions because I have the same dilemma right now.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Jul 9, 2010)

OOOHhh!!! How I want to join this challenge! 

Dilemma: I am a natural 4a/b (with BKT). I'm not sure if I can even get my hair straight with a rollerset..... 

By any chance are there any 4a/b BKTers that rollerset (and have pics)??? 

I know........... am I asking for too much?


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 9, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 11, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm back on this challenge with a vengeance. I will be roller setting during my whole transition, if that is possible.


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 12, 2010)

both the venus and pibbs to me are on the same level, 

the guy at the bss I bought my pebco from claimed that in the bx salons some of them use the pebco, but I never saw a pebco at any, actually I never saw the pibbs at the salons either, their dryers wouldn't have a name on them but they did the job.

I'm starting to think maybe it's just the bss I bought the dryer at. Maybe it's bootleg or something. I'd really prefer to order directly from a company.

can't trust all bss owners.






Salsarisma said:


> Yes, girl, my husband got the chair for me. He felt so sorry for me with my rigged up chair. I'm glad that you shared your Pebco visor "experience" with us all. I was considering getting one. I don't know what to do. I have the Sally Venus dryer and it works fine and dries well, but I'm thinking about getting a Pibbs...but Idk if the Pibbs would be much better???


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 12, 2010)

it's crazy that all of our hair is growing like wild flowers in this challenge, I guess it is the rollersetting and our reggies.





Vee-Vee said:


> Forgive me, I didn't take after pics


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 12, 2010)

you can rollerset doesn't matter if you bkt, I had asked dontspeakdefeat this same question when I was thinking of trying bkt, she said you can rollerset and do all the same things you would do with relaxed hair.

so you should be good.




Mecca_Goddess said:


> OOOHhh!!! How I want to join this challenge!
> 
> Dilemma: I am a natural 4a/b (with BKT). I'm not sure if I can even get my hair straight with a rollerset.....
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 12, 2010)

I swear i'm going to post update pics, I just have had to take a break from rollersetting because it's just been too darn hot and ya'll know I have thyroid issues too which affects my heat regulation at times.

just toooooo hot! even with the ac! argh!


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

ok ladies, today i told myself i would try to do the rollersetting while my hair is still fresh from my perm (just 2 weeks ago).

i agree with you about the heat, though, longhairlover!

but let's try.....


----------



## Day Dreamer (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I am sorry that I took so long with the update as I have been super busy but here it is. My hair has grown but I accidentaly cut some of it when i was taking down a weave but I know that it will grow back.


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 13, 2010)

grow said:


> ok ladies, today i told myself i would try to do the rollersetting while my hair is still fresh from my perm (just 2 weeks ago).
> 
> i agree with you about the heat, though, longhairlover!
> 
> but let's try.....



Come on Grow! You can do it. I was sweating my tail off under the dryer last week! Lol! But I still plan on doing my 30 minute DC under the dryer followed by my 1 hour rollerset under there! The things we do for our hair...it's def the most pampered part of my body! I better be at least BSL by the end of next year!

Ooh and I got my Lacio Lacio in the mail so I get to try a rollerset with that tonight!


----------



## motherpopcorn562 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I dont know If I'm in or not but I tried to rollerset without twisting for the first time. 

I also got a stand alone salon dryer off of craiglist for forty bucks- couldnt stand the bonnet dryer one more day!

Sorry it sucks but I will get better!

Next time I am going to try magnetic rollers.


----------



## grow (Jul 15, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Come on Grow! You can do it. I was sweating my tail off under the dryer last week! Lol! But I still plan on doing my 30 minute DC under the dryer followed by my 1 hour rollerset under there! The things we do for our hair...it's def the most pampered part of my body! I better be at least BSL by the end of next year!
> 
> Ooh and I got my Lacio Lacio in the mail so I get to try a rollerset with that tonight!


 
hi Salsarisma! darling you are just so sweet to encourage me like that, thank you!

but today i tried my rollerset and understand even more why i was so weary.....this heat totally flopped it!

i had even done a saran wrap under the dryer for 15 minutes, but to absolutely no use.erplexed

but at least i have your gawgeous pictures of your fab rollerset to look at and drool over!

i'm hoping to wait it out for my rollerset and cross my fingers for september's rollerset hair-do's....


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 21, 2010)

i'll add you to the list.

you found a salon dryer on craigslist that cheap  lucky you.

your set doesn't look bad at all.



motherpopcorn562 said:


> Well I dont know If I'm in or not but I tried to rollerset without twisting for the first time.
> 
> I also got a stand alone salon dryer off of craiglist for forty bucks- couldnt stand the bonnet dryer one more day!
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 21, 2010)

I started back rollersetting, but no deep conditioning, when I rollerset now i'm practically sitting under the a.c. it hasn't been bad like I thought it would be.

I remember sitting under the dryers at the dominican salons in ny and the back of my shirt being soaking wet because of the hot salon and no a.c.


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 28, 2010)

*...............................*

...............................


----------



## Salsarisma (Jul 28, 2010)

grow said:


> hi Salsarisma! darling you are just so sweet to encourage me like that, thank you!
> 
> but today i tried my rollerset and understand even more why i was so weary.....this heat totally flopped it!
> 
> ...


 
Ohhh....yes, the heat will flop those curls to nothing!  Mine always turns into a silk wrap after two days!  LOL!  And you can't sweat AT ALL when trying to do a saran wrap or it defeats the purpose and puffs your hair back up.  I normally only sit under the dryer for 5 minutes with saran wrap so that I don't start sweating.  

I'll be waiting for those pictures in September.  Did you get the cermic rollers?


----------



## grow (Jul 29, 2010)

Salsarisma said:


> Ohhh....yes, the heat will flop those curls to nothing! Mine always turns into a silk wrap after two days! LOL! And you can't sweat AT ALL when trying to do a saran wrap or it defeats the purpose and puffs your hair back up. I normally only sit under the dryer for 5 minutes with saran wrap so that I don't start sweating.
> 
> I'll be waiting for those pictures in September. Did you get the cermic rollers?


 
thank you for the heads up, Salsarisma!

and to think i was under that dryer all that time thinking it was even better for longer time, lol! i'll remember the 5 minutes next time!

girl, you know i ordered the ceramic rollers from a place that's over here in europe thinking the shipping would be less and it would get here faster, then when they got here, i find out they are too small! 

those pictures in internet make everything look alot bigger.

*ladies, which are the biggest rollers you can get?*

btw, after you've done a really nice rollerset, and this is in the hopes that i will be able to do so after september arrives:

how do you keep your beautiful rollerset at night without losing the bounce? * *

thanks ladies!


----------



## longhairlover (Jul 30, 2010)

Ok here are a few updates........finally i'm going to try to find my old pics in this thread to compare, I know my hair has been growing i'm full apl instead of above apl, so bsl is only a few inches away, i'm going to let it grow this time instead of cutting it. 

I have been sticking to my trimming regimen, I like fresh looking ends, as soon as the weather starts to chill i'm back on my stretching grind.


http://i31.tinypic.com/30xer95.jpg  height="50" width="50"

pictures keep coming up toooo darn large and html is not working on the tinypic link  so i'll only upload one pic.
also I think i'm going to lighten up on the shoulder workouts lmao!

and my husband and the splashing stuff on the mirror goodness, sorry for the big unclear mirror pic.


----------



## grow (Jul 30, 2010)

I CAN'T SEE THE PICTURES BABE!!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 1, 2010)

These pics are a few weeks old, but here's a small update:


----------



## grow (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks Longhairlover! now i can see the pictures and they are BEAUTIFUL!!!

and thanks for the update Otcimus Prime!

looks like you are MBL, right?


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Aug 1, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks Longhairlover! now i can see the pictures and they are BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> and thanks for the update Otcimus Prime!
> 
> looks like you are MBL, right?


 
Thanks! I think so.  God willing, I'll be WL soon.


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 1, 2010)

Longhairlover,

Your hair looks great!! Seriously!!! It's long, healthy, and the ends look great! Great progress!


----------



## longhairlover (Aug 2, 2010)

thx Salsarisma,

it has been a journey, my hair always grows to this length then after I don't know what happens,

I just trimmed, i'm on a strict trim every 10 wks regimen, normally I don't trim like I should and that hurts me in the end.

My crown is almost catching up with the rest, only a few inches away 

remember my 1st update it looked like I had layers the crown was so short


----------



## Salsarisma (Aug 4, 2010)

longhairlover said:


> thx Salsarisma,
> 
> it has been a journey, my hair always grows to this length then after I don't know what happens,
> 
> ...



I remember the "layered look" that you had! Not anymore! I also believe not trimming can be detrimental...that's why I got a trim with my last relaxer. I will get one every 12-16 weeks in hopes that my hair grows thick, full, and even like yours.


----------



## seemegrow (Aug 17, 2010)

january 2010, bottom pic may 2010


----------



## grow (Aug 30, 2010)

well, i just finished perming so i should be able to rollerset again shortly.

if only i could get a comb through my hair!

gotta do some dc treatments first.


----------



## grow (Sep 3, 2010)

did the dc treatments and finally got the comb through my hair.

did a rollerset which looked great at home!

then i went out in the windy weather and it flopped.

i don't want to use hairspray or gel or setting lotion, not even the "alcohol free" brands (they dry my hair out in other ways), so i guess i'll have to try this when i know i'll be going from the door of the car to the door of my destination with no walking around in between, lol!


----------



## ayoung (Sep 4, 2010)

Joined this thread awhile ago....and then didnt rollerset.
But my plan is to do so the rest of the year! Under the dryer now with a fresh relexer and rollers


----------



## ckisland (Sep 4, 2010)

Ladies, I'm back. . .again again . Deep in my gut I know that this is my holy grail of hair styles. I just haven't found the absolutely perfect routine, so I give up . It's a bit harder to rollerset natural 4a/b hair because the work needed to get a smooth set is a bit much. But I think I may have a 1,2 combo that will have be breezing to waist length.

1. I found a salon that can rollerset my hair with no problem. I also found that bantu knots keep the set "good" in my eyes.
2. Just tried a half-butt version of a shingle and curl, and I love it. The rollers take less than an hour to put in and I can sleep in them so I don't have to use heat! I just need to find the perfect product which will hopefully be the Natural Coil Curling jelly I ordered yesterday .

My plan is to try and stretch how long I go between washes because: wet hair= shrinkage= ssk+ matting+ tangles= breakage. Also rollersetting gives me the big hair my wash n'goes just can't match . 

My new plan:
1.Shampoo (if necessary), deep condition, and rollerset hair (either method). Wear hair out for the week, keeping hair stretched.

2. Bun (or ponytail) hair for the next week without washing out former set.

3. Repeat step 1 using alternate rollersetting method.

I've got my fingers and my toes crossed that this will work. I'll take length shots and post pics of my first rollerset during the middle of next week, since my Darcy's Botanicals stash will be here by then .


----------



## longhairlover (Sep 5, 2010)

sorry i've been mia ladies, finally found work after a darn yr, and I haven't been able to be online as much

but now the site design has changed so now I have to figure out how to move around the new site lol!
i'm still rollersetting myself as ckisland said it's really the best way to style hair and it keeps my hair smoother.


----------



## longhairlover (Sep 8, 2010)

my last rollerset I don't know what happened, it came out alright but the leave in conditioners did not give me any slip! argh! sucks big time


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2010)

Ladies, I don't belong to this challenge but need some help, please. I lose a small amount of hair to breakage when rollersetting with the maniuplation it takes to detangle and smooth the hair out before rolling. What measures do you take to avoid losing hair, especially when you're deep into a stretch?


----------



## Loves Harmony (Sep 13, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge. Im learning how to roller set my own hair here lately. This will be great. 

1. What rollers will you be using? magn rollers
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) Lota body w/ water, ssi coco creme leave in
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Health
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? no
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer? both
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
I will use a wide tooth comb to detangle and a fine tooth to smooth the ends.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Sep 13, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Ladies, I don't belong to this challenge but need some help, please. I lose a small amount of hair to breakage when rollersetting with the maniuplation it takes to detangle and smooth the hair out before rolling. What measures do you take to avoid losing hair, especially when you're deep into a stretch?



What I suggest is:
1. Make sure your hair has slip. Don't overload it with product, but you should have enough to where the comb will slide through without much resistance. What helps me is to spray a detangling product on my new growth right before I start rolling.

2. Try using a comb with wider set teeth, especially if you're using it on your new growth. You still want something relatively close together, because you want a smooth set, but something spaced more widely than what you're using now would be gentler on the new growth. 

3. Try alternative ways of setting. Instead of a traditional set, a ponytail set might be better, because it's less manipulation, and I think it stretches the new growth better. The only thing is that you should be mindful when putting in the ponytails, because it's easy to overstretch the wet hair and then have it break as it dries. So be careful of the tension, if you try this. 

4. And of course, be patient and go slowly. Don't yank on the comb, rush through, get annoyed, or catch rollersetting rage, because it can make you rip through your hair and regret it later. Make sure to use good combing technique too. Use fingers, then wide tooth comb, and only pass the fine tooth comb through one or two times to get everything smooth. And grip the hair slightly above where you're combing, to keep the tension from getting to your line of demarcation. 

But even with all that, a tiny bit of hairloss is inevitable when you rollerset. Or pretty much when you manipulate your hair at all. Especially when one is deep into a stretch. I think as long as it's not excessive, and as long as it's not all coming from one area, it should be okay.


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 13, 2010)

I have been rollersetting for the last 7 weeks and although my results won't make a youtube video I am determined to continue until I master it. My biggest issue seems to be getting my hair truly dry. I don't know if it's the thickness of the parts I am using or the fact that I'm not under the dryer long enough. I am experimenting to see which one is the culprit. 


1. What rollers will you be using? I have the grey magnetic rollers
2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.)I use Lottabody mixed with water, IC moisturizing leave-in and water. 
3. What do you want to achieve in your stretch (length, health both)? Both
4. Will you be using a blowdryer on your roots? Will you be using a blowdryer at all (optional)? I don't plan to blow dry as my hair gets wet everyday when I work out.
5. Will you be airdrying or using a hooded or bonnet dryer?I use an ionic hooded dryer by Babyliss
6. What styling tools will you be using? (fine tooth comb etc)
I detangle with a width tooth comb and smooth with a smaller toothed comb.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2010)

My comments are within your quote



Chaosbutterfly said:


> What I suggest is:
> 1. Make sure your hair has slip. Don't overload it with product, but you should have enough to where the comb will slide through without much resistance. What helps me is to spray a detangling product on my new growth right before I start rolling.
> What detangling product do you use? What do you set your hair with? I've recently started using mane & tail detangler and wow, what a difference that makes. I set with Design Essentials H20, water and little argan oil
> 
> ...


----------



## longhairlover (Sep 21, 2010)

adding you now  





Loves Harmony said:


> I would love to join this challenge. Im learning how to roller set my own hair here lately. This will be great.
> 
> 1. What rollers will you be using? magn rollers
> 2. What products will you use to set? (i.e. setting lotion, leave ins, serums etc.) Lota body w/ water, ssi coco creme leave in
> ...


----------



## Salsarisma (Sep 24, 2010)

Just wanted to check in after a long hiatus. I've been airdrying and using Caruso rollers for the past month. Tonight I did an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment followed by a 30 minute steamer session with Silk Elements Condish. I rollerset my hair and I'm sitting under the dryer now. 

This may be my last rollerset for a while as I have an appointment for a sew-in on Saturday.


----------



## longhairlover (Sep 26, 2010)

if you don't mind can you post the pics of your sew in? 
your ends look great too, you have been very loyal to rollersetting guess you deserve a break 





Salsarisma said:


> Just wanted to check in after a long hiatus. I've been airdrying and using Caruso rollers for the past month. Tonight I did an Aphogee 2 step protein treatment followed by a 30 minute steamer session with Silk Elements Condish. I rollerset my hair and I'm sitting under the dryer now.
> 
> This may be my last rollerset for a while as I have an appointment for a sew-in on Saturday.


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 9, 2010)

guess we are at another 3months, i'll send out messages for 3 month updates 

I know my hair has been like straw, i'm going to try jerry juice and see if that helps any. 

I was hyper thyroid, but now it's hypo because I hadn't been able to go to the doc from not working so it went to hypo  

long story short when I was hyper my skin hair was oily, now it's dry and drying out my dang hair! can't win.

hope everyones hair is doing well


----------



## Salsarisma (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi ladies. Checking in again and posting a link to my pictures. Up until two weeks ago, I was rollersetting my hair weekly. I took a break and now have an install. I absolutely love this hair and I wanted to come in and post a link to the pictures for everyone. I will be back rollersetting once I take this out....and until I decide what to do with my hair next. HHJ!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../501792-my-virgin-indian-install**pics**.html


----------



## Optimus_Prime (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm still rollersetting.  I can't believe it's been nearly a year already.  

For the people stretching or dealing with tangles, part your hair into the mohawk or whatever while the hair is dry and then wash and condition in those sections.


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 28, 2010)

I tried sending bulk msgs to the ladies in this challenge, but ever since they changed the design of this site I have been having issues logging on etc so it's been a bit annoying ;(

Hopefully the ladies will check here periodically and see we are at our 3 month update.


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 28, 2010)

My pic update: I think my hair has grown, it's healthy still. My last Doctors appt I went from hyper thyroid to hypo so my skin and hair has went from oily to dry as the sahara lmao while crying lol!

So now the products that were doing a bomb job aren't working that great for my newly developed dry hair, i'm furious with my whole health situation right now, you brush it theres breakage right now i'm trying Redken anti snap it's helping some with the brushing and hair breaking but it doesn't provide slip at all and when I mix it with other stuff my hair feels like carpet  can't win.

sorry for the depressed update here are some pics  didn't realize the pics were so dark

Taken Oct 26th 2010











pics from previous 3 months (july):

wait a minute doesn't look like any difference the ^ pic I didn't flat iron just round brushed which is why it looks super full below hair was flat ironed (july)

sorry for the ginormous pic couldn't resize this one.


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 28, 2010)

wow!!!! that is such a pretty install, no one would know, I love that it looks so natural you look lovely. I may try a weave this winter for a break to styling hair.






Salsarisma said:


> Hi ladies. Checking in again and posting a link to my pictures. Up until two weeks ago, I was rollersetting my hair weekly. I took a break and now have an install. I absolutely love this hair and I wanted to come in and post a link to the pictures for everyone. I will be back rollersetting once I take this out....and until I decide what to do with my hair next. HHJ!
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha.../501792-my-virgin-indian-install**pics**.html


----------



## longhairlover (Oct 28, 2010)

I feel you with the bad air and it destroying the hair on days your not driving, a few days ago I was interviewing in mahnattan and took the train  boy did it wreck havoc on my strands, growing up in nyc I never realized that people smoked cigarettes so much, well the smoky air was awful to the hair so I share your pain.



grow said:


> did the dc treatments and finally got the comb through my hair.
> 
> did a rollerset which looked great at home!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janet' (Nov 23, 2010)

Any updated pics, ladies?


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 10, 2010)

*longhairlover ~~> How often do you roller set?*


----------



## Mona123 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm interested in hearing how this challenge worked out for everyone...Did the rollersetting actually help with growth and retention? Or was it too much manipulation for some?


----------



## TeeDee66 (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't know what's going on with my hair.  It grew in October and November but then it shed right before my perm touch up and now it's uneven.  I still like roller setting though. My hair is thicker and softer. I'm hoping by Springtime my hair will be better.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 26, 2010)

Mona123 said:


> I'm interested in hearing how this challenge worked out for everyone...Did the rollersetting actually help with growth and retention? Or was it too much manipulation for some?



For me, it didn't help with growth...I don't think it would, so that's whatever.
I think it did help with retention...it made my ends smooth and soft, and made it so that I never had to use direct heat on them. 
And my ends seem to accept moisture better when I rollerset than when I let them air dry. I don't know if that's in my head or what. 

These are my progress pictures over the course of the year. I'm a slow grower, so even though it isn't much, I'm still happy with it:

December 2009






March 2010





July 2010





December 2010


----------



## Janet' (Dec 26, 2010)

@ChaosButterfly Your progress is amazing!!!!


----------



## blondemane (Sep 22, 2011)

Any natural 4bs rollerset? or use curl formers? I would probably keep them out for one week and pinned up the other. I dont want my ends to be looking all jacked up. I'm so fed up with my hair and tryin to explore options


----------

